# Lace Party with Bev- June 28, 2015 #2



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...*jscaplen* --> I want ....


Okay - I've added them to your list. Just sent a few this morning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > What else could I do?
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I love that sweater. Don't have the figure for it anymore, but it is gorgeous. 

Sump pump had fallen over. DH just went down and sat it up to get the last 4" out. So now we have two. The one he got last night is a larger one, so we will use that one regularly and keep the smaller one as a spare. Thanks for all your concern and good wishes. I am glad to have that done. Thankfully the odor is gone also. Yay! Now for lunch and getting some windows done before it rains.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--had no problem saving the patterns you list. Don't know if it was/is a momentary glitch on the web site or your computer. Hope it works better today. Otherwise, can send you a pdf file for the patterns as they are freebies. Let me know.


My mind is gone!
I can't remember what file I said that I couldn't get.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vampire. ...


Oh, Sue - Spectacular!!
Your daughter will LOVE it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some lace weight yarn I discovered again in the move- just have to decide what to do with it.


That looks scrumptious, Julie.
I have a suggestion for what you can do with it... ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I think Jane and I both bought it last year when there was a big sale.


You think right. 
She has been putting her patterns on sale for 60 & 70% off on a regular basis so if anyone is interested you might check out her group in Ravelry where she posts that info & the codes.
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/goddess-knits-anniversary-shawl


> I think that is another I need to make...


Let me know when & we can cast on together.


> I also found out last night where there is a bead store... I think it is close to where my daughter, Jennifer lives.
> ...


Another good reason to visit your daughter.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I found this really cute sweater ...


Nice


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...today is our 37th anniversary ...


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, that is quite lovely!! What a happy task-deciding what to knit.


Just got to weigh it, or check if it gives the metres- this is where Ravelry can be such a great tool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely yarn, Julie!


Thanks, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Such beautiful colours. It would make a lovely shawl.
> 
> Sue


Something light and lacy for sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie. your yarn is lovely and would suit you to a T!


Thanks, Norma! I am thinking of keeping it for myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Not quite so much forgot, as completely lost track of, in several upheavals that went on in the old house. But it certainly is pretty- two colourways, and it will be fun pattern hunting, especially with all the hints from Jane!



MissMelba said:


> Ooh, very pretty yarn Julie. Enjoy your pattern search.  How fun to find something so nice that you forgot you had.
> 
> Thanks for the link to the gradient yarns Karen. I might go with her blues for my eventual fox paws skirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Buried, it surely was! Mohair for your Mom sounds a lovely idea.



TLL said:


> Beautiful yarn, Ronie! You will find something fun for it.
> 
> What a wonderful discovery, Julie! Buried treasure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > What else could I do?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have that saved in my library it looks like it would work well as a nice scarf for anyone..  I like the idea of 2 different needle sizes too.. that would make those stitches easier to do
> 
> Sue that turned out very nice!! I love the color and the size
> 
> ...


Each skein is 20g but apparently 300m, so that is quite hopeful- I have more that I was working on- but it got bad moth strike- not sure how this avoided that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Ooooo. What a lovely rediscovery. Gorgeous colours - and lots of it. :thumbup: Happy planning, Julie.


It is hard to remember those days, before the Pension, and with Fale still with me, I had lots of spending money! The skeins were $16 -50 each, and I bought a lot. Ah well, mustn't grumble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That looks scrumptious, Julie.
> I have a suggestion for what you can do with it... ;-)


I am all ears, Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Anniversary, Pam!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am all ears, Jane!


I was being bad - hinting that you could send it to me. 
But I can give it some serious thought for you, if you want.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Daily dose...

Horse Shoe Lace Cowl by Grace Verderosa
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horse-shoe-lace-cowl

Weve seen a number of IzzyKnits designs before but I hadnt noticed this one. Very interesting construction.
In the Pink by IzzyKnits
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2

This is a pretty little top
Hope by Tian Foley
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/402/Issue402.php

Cosy Crescent by Valerie Richard
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cosy-crescent


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Have lovely anniversary with DH, Pam.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Since this is yarn for a purpose and not the stash you do not need to concern yourself with the stash-aholics 12 steps


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was being bad - hinting that you could send it to me.
> But I can give it some serious thought for you, if you want.


Not on my current budget! I won't be doing any overseas mailing!!!!!!!- but if you did have any ideas - I have the five skeins that match- 20g each X 300m. The sixth I will be gifting to Forestsmum1 (Joy in Goulburn), because she loves green and dark grey together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And I have an ad. for Macerator Pumps- pump your waste water away- Bev? have you been heard by someone!!!!!!?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary. Hope you have a wonderful day celebrating.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > What else could I do?
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > What else could I do?
> ...


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some lace weight yarn I discovered again in the move- just have to decide what to do with it.


This yarn looks totally luscious it sure should be a dream to knit up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Since this is yarn for a purpose and not the stash you do not need to concern yourself with the stash-aholics 12 steps


Whew! That's a relief!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Buried, it surely was! Mohair for your Mom sounds a lovely idea.


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> This yarn looks totally luscious it sure should be a dream to knit up.


It is a pure Merino wool, and as soft as one could wish! New Zealand does gtow some of the finest Merino wools- a lot is shipped to Italy for top class men's tailoring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie!


 :thumbup: 
+ I see we are up over 100 (again)!!!!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vampire. it measured 58" x 25" after blocking. The colours are pretty true.
> 
> I am happy with how it turned out, and think my daughter will really like it.
> 
> Sue


Congrats, Sue on yet another work of art. It is absolutely no wonder that because of the shawls that you and Jane complete and share - that my WIPs are abundant and my pattern stash voluminous.  Thank you for your inspirations.

By the way, the 12 step program looks good. I must join LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think this is the pattern I am going to knit with my gradient yarn. One of my fellow knitters at my Knitting Guild just knit it and I like how it turned out.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brush-creek-shawl

This was another one I was considering.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/juniper-lemon-shawl

The final one caught my eye, and I am sure I will make it someday, even if not in a gradient. The name Through the Loops, that showed up in the write-up looked vaguely familiar and when it mentioned this was an MKAL in spring 2014, I went back through my Ravelry purchases and I found I had got it when it was free but never did anything with it. Another of those cases of being over ambitious until reality kicks. Seriously it was nice to find I already had it, although I am going to have to buy the one 8 am planning on making.

I spent several hours yesterday going through all the gradient patterns I could find on Ravelry. There was one which had been done with the Miss Babs like I have, but had also picked several KnitPicks Palette colours, which would be a lot less expensive. Maybe after I knit this one up.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/algiers

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have discovered that the bundle of yarn I found, is from the studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for NZ's gift for the baby Prince William and subsequently Prince George. Trying to trace if it is still available.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are special then.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered that the bundle of yarn I found, is from the studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for NZ's gift for the baby Prince William and subsequently Prince George. Trying to trace if it is still available.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> They are special then.
> 
> Sue


Unfortunately the retailer I got them from no longer sells craft supplies! Can't locate the Studio in the White Pages.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered that the bundle of yarn I found, is from the studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for NZ's gift for the baby Prince William and subsequently Prince George. Trying to trace if it is still available.


How special! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think this is the pattern I am going to knit with my gradient yarn. One of my fellow knitters at my Knitting Guild just knit it and I like how it turned out.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brush-creek-shawl
> 
> ...


Those are all beautiful patterns, Sue. It would be hard to decide which one to do. Have fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> How special! :thumbup:


Indeed!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered that the bundle of yarn I found, is from the studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for NZ's gift for the baby Prince William and subsequently Prince George. Trying to trace if it is still available.


She does have some wonderful patterns. I have one of her books and plan to make something from it someday. I imagine her yarn is just as wonderful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I have an ad. for Macerator Pumps- pump your waste water away- Bev? have you been heard by someone!!!!!!?


So it seems!!  We are all pumped out. We are going to put the newer one in as it is heavier and less likely to fall over-WE HOPE! 

Both lovely shawl, Sue. Have fun deciding.

Very cool, Julie, where your yarn came from.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered that the bundle of yarn I found, is from the studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for NZ's gift for the baby Prince William and subsequently Prince George. Trying to trace if it is still available.


Wow!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> She does have some wonderful patterns. I have one of her books and plan to make something from it someday. I imagine her yarn is just as wonderful.


It is beautiful yarn, and I agree about her designs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Those are all beautiful patterns, Sue. It would be hard to decide which one to do. Have fun!


That was what I was thinking :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So it seems!!  We are all pumped out. We are going to put the newer one in as it is heavier and less likely to fall over-WE HOPE!
> 
> Both lovely shawl, Sue. Have fun deciding.
> 
> Very cool, Julie, where your yarn came from.


That was what I thought! Glad you have got rid of the excess water!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wow!!!


Wow, indeed!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I love that sweater. Don't have the figure for it anymore, but it is gorgeous.
> 
> Sump pump had fallen over. DH just went down and sat it up to get the last 4" out. So now we have two. The one he got last night is a larger one, so we will use that one regularly and keep the smaller one as a spare. Thanks for all your concern and good wishes. I am glad to have that done. Thankfully the odor is gone also. Yay! Now for lunch and getting some windows done before it rains.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Daily dose...
> 
> Horse Shoe Lace Cowl by Grace Verderosa
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horse-shoe-lace-cowl
> ...


I like the look of In the Pink and Cosy Crescent is another possibility for odds and ends. Thank you for the links, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a pure Merino wool, and as soft as one could wish! New Zealand does gtow some of the finest Merino wools- a lot is shipped to Italy for top class men's tailoring.


Yummy. I love merino.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Congrats, Sue on yet another work of art. It is absolutely no wonder that because of the shawls that you and Jane complete and share - that my WIPs are abundant and my pattern stash voluminous.  Thank you for your inspirations.
> 
> By the way, the 12 step program looks good. I must join LOL


I can't remember how many steps you have all come up with now but surely step 12 should be - Go to a yarn festival.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Those coasters were very nice. I am attempting to knit coasters with the blue shades of crochet thread that I bought on size 0 needles. They will be anchors from the same scarf pattern that has the starfish, but will be of course much smaller.


Those will be pretty. I used worsted weight cotton. Thought they would be more absorbent. They are thick and cushy. Tractors, animals (cows, dogs, cats, rabbits, goats), construction equipment I would like a dozier or spell cat but don't want the letters reversed on the back.

A lot of people in this area use sump pumps. Water seems to seep through the walls from water saturated ground in the low areas especially.

I'm not ignoring the rest of you, just have a blur and rushing to keep from using all my data. Oh, part of the use is when I look at/search patterns. So I need to be more careful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I think this is the pattern I am going to knit with my gradient yarn. One of my fellow knitters at my Knitting Guild just knit it and I like how it turned out.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/brush-creek-shawl
> 
> ...


Three lovely patterns, Sue. I find it gets harder to choose, not easier.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Happy anniversary Pam.

Love your yarn, Julie. So nice to find something you forgot you had. My problem is not being able to find what I know I have.

Bev, Glad you got the basement pumped out. Hope you get dried out and don't have a mold issue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I can't remember how many steps you have all come up with now but surely step 12 should be - Go to a yarn festival.


Surely! Going to a festival should be step 12. :thumbup:

We just need numbers 10 and 11 now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Yummy. I love merino.


so do I it will be a nice contrast to the Guernsey wool! (which is deliberately coarser!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy anniversary Pam.
> 
> Love your yarn, Julie. So nice to find something you forgot you had. My problem is not being able to find what I know I have.
> 
> Bev, Glad you got the basement pumped out. Hope you get dried out and don't have a mold issue.


Not quite forgot- just in the upheavals - while they went through things in my absence- the housesitters while I was in Samoa- 2011- and the change of function of the rooms in the old house- got thoroughly lost- I've also found the one ply Jamiesons yarn I bought- in natural white.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have discovered that the bundle of yarn I found, is from the studio of Margaret Stove, the NZ designer whose shawl designs were used for NZ's gift for the baby Prince William and subsequently Prince George. Trying to trace if it is still available.


What a treasure. Knowing this will make your knitted piece even more special

So sorry about your water logged basement, Bev. Fortunately you could get another sump pump so quickly. If there is residual damage, you may want to check your homeowners policy to see if it has "sump pump failure" coverage. Some have it, some don't.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> So just know that I enjoyed all the pictures and send hugs to all who need them!
> .


Same from me, I've read the posts from page 67 over and over again, I can't remember where I'm up to but I have enjoyed reading them and send hugs to all who need them!! I think I'm safe to start commenting again, hoping not to repeat myself. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> KittyChris said:
> 
> 
> > I love the patterning in he Cartouche shawl, but I don't like triangular shawls. :-( I also like the Kimono shrug.
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Norma, sorry that you have been having such a rough time. Hopefully if you have a diagnosis then some relief and treatment will be forthcoming.
> 
> Sue


Same from me Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I hope your foot is better Ronie. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute pics. Hope he is over teething for now. Also hope your MIL is doing better.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I hope so too. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I am glad you could find a way to smile and remember at the same time.
> 
> Thank you about the cowl.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> And water!
> 
> I am hoping they can help your MIL soon also.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is what I just started a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I finished the cowl and a hat. I didn't block either of them. I almost forgot I finished another Ashton in handspun yarn for my friend Charmaine. Yay!!! &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I managed to go to the concert. Today I am exhausted but it was worth it.
> 
> They performed Vivaldi Double Trumpet Concerto and Mozart Requiem. It was stupendous. The youngest performer was 14 the oldest 22. They were a credit and according to DGD they had rehersed very hard and she had grown fiddling muscles or as her Grandad would say he loves it when they "saw" a lot.
> 
> Thank you for all your backing. I am sure I couldn't have done it without you.:thumbup:


I'm glad you went to the concert, it would have been wonderful to see your DGD. Take care Norma.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, I don't think you are going on and on. We enjoy history and sharing those things that touch us. This obviously touched you and we are privileged that you want to share with us.


Same from me Linda. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, I so much going on here today! Ros, the cowl,turned out so pretty and light looking! Cute hat too!

Julie, what a wonderful and pretty yarn surprise to have relocated. Now you get to re- enjoy it  

Sue, the Vampire is so lovely. Lucky daughter to have a mom to make such wonder things for her !

Tricia, happy that your coasters were well received and that you got some new ideas for Christmas gifts to come.

Bev, so glad you got the basement flooding problem resolved. Also love your reclaimed yarn and the sweater pattern you have chosen to knit with it.

Happy anniversary Pam! Hope you are enjoying your outing!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Norma* so glad you managed to get to DGD's concert- and what a magnificent setting it is.
> the progress on the Guernsey for cousin Jean- which grows very slowly when I am typing with two hands- lost internet connection for a while, too.


Looking great Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I was a bad girl again yesterday - but even worse, I entrapped someone else into my badness.
> I had been waiting for Posh to release some Robynn Lace so I have held off on ordering Posh for months, now. I was so excited on Thursday when I saw some lovely Robynn Lace but was very deflated on Saturday when I remembered that I would be gone from home most of the day on Sunday. I contacted a friend who agreed to be my personal shopper with instructions on how I approach ordering Posh: I order 3 skeins from a prioritized list so that the S&H costs will be shared over them & reduce the individual price. I keep it to 3 to keep the cost under $100. However, my top 4 choices were sooo lovely that, after the Robynn, I didn't know which I would rather. So I broke my rule & gave her the green light on getting the top 4 if she could (never believing for a moment that it could happen.)
> 
> When I opened my mail upon returning last night - what a lovely surprise - all four lovely skeins - however, I am also feeling very guilty at splurging like that. (I will get over that, though.)
> To add to my sins, I then had to place an IceYarns order because I am afraid that I will run out of yarn for my Dancing Bees. Bad Jane!


Gorgeous yarn Jane and you will never get me saying you've been a bad girl!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can't wait to meet it in person!
> I really have to go on yarn diet now. I had my cart full at KnitPicks but I think that I'll have to wait for the next sale.


How long do you have to wait for the yarn to be delivered Jane? 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, beautiful stroll yarn! 

Melanie, you stasher of all things, love the sweater pattern you found. It will look so pretty on you. Have fun buying that sport weight yarn!

Tony, of course you had to buy that mohair yarn to make your mom a fluffy cowl in her favorite color. Absolutely nothing else to be done


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my goodness, Sue. I can just imagine. I have tears in my eyes now, thinking of it.


Me too!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my May RMT - not as nice as March or June but it makes a nice soft facecloth.


Lovely Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just received my Miss Babs gradient yarn. There is about 650 yards altogether. I also got a free 10 yard sample to swatch. This is expensive, but my DH wanted an idea for my birthday. Also got a Fleagle Beader I had picked one up t her stall at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival, but put it back as there was such a long line and it wasn't worth my while waiting half an hour to pay.
> 
> Sue


Lovely yarn Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I was abad girl yesterday, too. I thought it would have all sold out but when I came back from the two I had my eye on were still there. I will post a photo when they arrive. They are both green which I love.


Norma there are no bad girls here!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I have to laugh, I thought when initially reading this that your mother was just like my mother. but you are talking about your cat. When my mom was angry at us she would say "I should have raised dogs" LOL.
> ok, I am on page 76 and have to get back to work.
> thanks for all for appreciating my kitty. He is a sweety. He also plays fetch with me. Almost every time I go into the bathroom he grabs his little spring toy and brings it to me to toss for him to chase and bring back, just like a little dog.
> 
> ...


Your kitty is gorgeous, looks exactly like our Tigger that we had many years ago. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to share a pic of my progress on Cynara. I am stalled for a bit trying to decide where to place beads in the next section.
> I had to use the flash to show the stitches but it makes it look harsh.
> I was wearing a purple-pink pearlescent nail polish while knitting & every time a nail would show through the lace I would wish that my beads were that colour. Actually some of them do have a bit of that colour in them.


Beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

so much going on today. probably be another couple pages by the time I finish commenting.

Melanie--thank you for putting me on the top of Sue's give away list for her regal purple vampire. I am sure Sue will concur.

Your sweater pattern is sharp. That lace column detail is wonderful and I am in total envy that you could even wear something like that

Sue--that Isibeal is amazing. But also like that Juniper shawl and Algiers. Simple design will show off your gradient yarn so well. And how nice to discover a bead shop within a stone's throw.

Toni--WEBS is a new certified disease.

Here is a new one for the 12-Step program: I will resist WEBS except when making amends to all those patiently waiting for a spectacular gift from me. 

Ronie--basements get wet due to high water tables and leaks in the foundation. High water tables coupled with inadequate perimeter drainage and/or foundation seams and cracks can let water penetrate the foundation. A few years ago when Irene hit us, the local fire departments were going out and pumping out basements. I had them out twice in one afternoon as the water was pouring in so fast. There is all kinds of technology to help make a basement water resistant, but it can fail. And if you have a sump pump that fails then the water just seeps in and accumulates until you pump it out or the ground dries enough to take back the water. When inspecting houses, checking for signs of water in the basement is a real big item. Installing basement systems to remove water has become a big business with some companies charging $25,000 or more to do a job. Trust me, they may do a neat looking system, but it is a rip off and can be done much more simply with the same results.
In my house with its pretty old and hand crafted basement area, there was no possibility of installing perimeter drains at all so a sump pump is the only means to keep the basement somewhat dry. I have had to literally tie down the water tank to keep it from keeling over and floating and installed the back up boiler on 3 ft of cement block to keep it above the flooding water line. When I bought this property years ago there was a standard type furnace sitting on 4" blocks on the ground. It went under water so often I could change the motor and other parts with one hand and blind (LOL). 

Tricia--so great to get requests for more dk coasters. Great compliment to your skills

Pam--Happy Anniversary to you and DH. 37 yrs is more than a respectable amount of time to keep a relationship working. Congrats on that and have a great trip.

Linda--thank you for your well wishes. The bumps are being worked out slowly.

Jane--there were 3 patterns you said you could not save but I didn't save the page where you listed them. Hopefully you got it all figured out.

Ros--Love that green tonal cowl. For someone not partial to green, I am loving so much of the green yarn and projects being done. The hat is its own wonderful sitting on the head like a crown. I like the fullness of the horizontal cables which frames the face so well.

I am liking the organic Seedling yarn by Classic Elite. Incredibly soft and some of it is on sale still--at WEBS of course. Am doing a baby sweater for our new tribe member. It will have some lavender or deep purple. And just found out there is another one on the way. The partner of my godson who transitioned several weeks ago discovered she was pregnant with a little girl. She is very excited about this and so am I. So another excuse for more purpley knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It certainly will make something already lovely, even more special.



jangmb said:


> What a treasure. Knowing this will make your knitted piece even more special
> 
> So sorry about your water logged basement, Bev. Fortunately you could get another sump pump so quickly. If there is residual damage, you may want to check your homeowners policy to see if it has "sump pump failure" coverage. Some have it, some don't.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, I don't know if I have missed any posts lately, but was wondering how Rachel was doing now.
> 
> Sue


Rachel is much better now, thank you Sue. 💞 we are such a chatty bunch it's so hard to keep up and I'm hoping I don't miss anything, but sometimes it can't be helped. I really hope your darling Amy and your DH are doing better. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I think it is Ros daughter that is Rachel.


It's all good I knew who you meant. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is sitting on my little antique work table, as I gloat over it!!!!!



sisu said:


> Wow, I so much going on here today! Ros, the cowl,turned out so pretty and light looking! Cute hat too!
> 
> Julie, what a wonderful and pretty yarn surprise to have relocated. Now you get to re- enjoy it
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking great Julie. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Wonderful memorials to the soldiers. It is nice to see them so well kept; so much respect and honor to the people.
> 
> I can't remember the rest, pretty yarn, great pictures of wip, and pictures of nature.
> 
> ...


They look great Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Both projects look good Tricia
> 
> Thanks for the daily temptations Jane. And your Cynara (sp??) is great. I think I ditto'd someone else on that one
> 
> My mink yarn has arrived and I love the color and it is soooo soft. It's the midnight navy. Even DH liked it, lol.


That yarn looks gorgeous Melanie. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jangmb said:


> So sorry about your water logged basement, Bev. Fortunately you could get another sump pump so quickly. If there is residual damage, you may want to check your homeowners policy to see if it has "sump pump failure" coverage. Some have it, some don't.


Thanks, Jan. I will have to look into that. So far, I don't think we have any damage.

What a lovely cowl, Ros. Gorgeous.  What kind of yarn did you use. It looks yummy. 

Tanya, it sounds as if you have had plenty of experience with water troubles. Also, I hope that things ease up for you soon.



Julie said:


> It is sitting on my little antique work table, as I gloat over it!!!!!


Julie, I can 'see' you doing a little dance around your work table rubbing your hands together with glee. 

I am down to the toes in my sock. I am concentrating on that till I get it done. That way at least one of my WIP's will get done these two weeks.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, your yarn looks scrumptious!
> 
> Yay, Caryn, you got yours today.
> 
> I got mine today also. Love the feel of it. Not sure what I am going to do with it.


More gorgeous yarn Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished knitting my Vampire. Tomorrow I will block it and pull all those picot points out. I am glad it is finished. It's been shouting that its time is up for the last couple of days.
> Sue


Looks great Sue, I can't wait to see it blocked. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I can 'see' you doing a little dance around your work table rubbing your hands together with glee.
> 
> I am down to the toes in my sock. I am concentrating on that till I get it done. That way at least one of my WIP's will get done these two weeks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - but what I really wanted to say is that I deserve new yarn.
> ;-)


Of course you do!!! Don't we all deserve new yarn!!! 💞
ETA up to page 85 in case I forget. 😀


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

The waterfalls!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Congrats on both accounts


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The waterfalls!


Stunning photos, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have fun Pam... yesterday was beautiful and the ocean was so flat!! it was like a giant lake.. I hope it is as nice for you and hubby today... Congrats on your Anniversary!! that is quite an accomplishment
> 
> Hubby and I both had to work yesterday morning then I had an appointment up the coast a ways.. (nothing is close LOL) so we didn't get around to our lunch until almost 3pm... We decided to stop into this little German restaurant called the Blue Heron!! We had gone in there before and loved it.. but we saw that it was under new management and had hoped that it was still as good.. oh my gosh it was amazing!! we both ordered the Wiener Schnitzel.. it was done to perfection! the gravy and potatoes were amazing too... such a great feeling to know this guy kept all the old recipes.. as we were leaving my hubby told the new owner that we would be back!
> 
> So Pam if you and hubby make it down to Coos Bay anytime that is a great place to eat!! its right in the middle of town..


We had a great drive today. Didn't actually see the ocean but did see the coast along the Strait of Juan de Fuca and then went south a ways to Forks (it's an old logging town made famous in the Twilight books and movies). Then we headed back north past Lake Crescent which is a very large and beautiful lake. It was quite hazy in the area we were travelling through due to so many wildfires burning in Canada right now. The smoke is drifting south and west.

Thanks for the info on the restaurant in Coos Bay. Always good to get recommendations from people in the area!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Many congratulations, Pam. have a happy day.


Thank you, Linda. It was a great getaway day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I love that sweater. Don't have the figure for it anymore, but it is gorgeous.
> 
> Sump pump had fallen over. DH just went down and sat it up to get the last 4" out. So now we have two. The one he got last night is a larger one, so we will use that one regularly and keep the smaller one as a spare. Thanks for all your concern and good wishes. I am glad to have that done. Thankfully the odor is gone also. Yay! Now for lunch and getting some windows done before it rains.


Thank goodness it's all taken care of and no more smell, too! Having a spare is a good thing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY, Pam


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something light and lacy for sure!


Thanks, Julie! It was a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Happy Anniversary, Pam!!


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Daily dose...
> 
> Horse Shoe Lace Cowl by Grace Verderosa
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/horse-shoe-lace-cowl
> ...


More lovelies!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Have lovely anniversary with DH, Pam.


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Happy anniversary to you and your DH Best wishes for many more for you.


Thank you, Jan!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Happy Anniversary. Hope you have a wonderful day celebrating.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Those are all beautiful patterns, Sue. It would be hard to decide which one to do. Have fun!


I agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Happy anniversary Pam.
> 
> Love your yarn, Julie. So nice to find something you forgot you had. My problem is not being able to find what I know I have.
> 
> Bev, Glad you got the basement pumped out. Hope you get dried out and don't have a mold issue.


Thank you, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I finished the cowl and a hat. I didn't block either of them. I almost forgot I finished another Ashton in handspun yarn for my friend Charmaine. Yay!!! 💞


They look great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Happy anniversary Pam! Hope you are enjoying your outing!


Thank you, Caryn! We had a great outing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The waterfalls!


From delicate, to quite spectacular!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Linda. It was a great getaway day!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks, Julie! It was a great day.


So good to hear!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--Happy Anniversary to you and DH. 37 yrs is more than a respectable amount of time to keep a relationship working. Congrats on that and have a great trip.


Thank you, Tanya! It is a long time and we're proud to say we're still together!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Loved seeing the water just dropping down.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> The waterfalls!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So good to hear!


 :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those are beautiful waterfalls, Bev!!! No wonder you want to go back. There are so many beautiful views at that park. 

Ros, your green cowl is so light a fluffy! It just might be what my mom wants. What stitch did you use? And the weight and yardage of your yarn? (If you don't mind...) Your hat sure is cute!

Congratulations, Tanya! More fun knitting for your expanded family coming up!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, the hat and cowl are very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I'm glad you went to the concert, it would have been wonderful to see your DGD. Take care Norma.💞


Thank you, Ros. I am feeling a bit fragile today. I think I did a little too much yesterday. A day for resting and knitting!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your photos made my morning. Wonderful!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Ros. I am feeling a bit fragile today. I think I did a little too much yesterday. A day for resting and knitting!


Oh, yes, Rest. A great excuse to sit and knit all day.

Seriously, do feel better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--love the waterfall pics. There is something so special about waterfalls. Not sure why,but I think the oxygenate as they fall and that energy is so enlivening to be around. Any other thoughts on this?

Water in basements? Yes, many years of experience. If you had smell it could be mold. You might want to have someone come in and do an air quality test. Mold can develop extremely quickly. And tho it dries and the smell disappears, the mold may still be viable and airborne. FYI, I don't know what your economy of scale is around you, but here, I charge $100/test and you will need at least 2 test samples.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For those who have the body, here is a freebie from Classic Elite:

http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/402/Issue402.php


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just relooked at In the Pink shawl that Jane sent out and realized I wanted to comment on it--- Now that is one fascinating piece to do.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-the-pink-2


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It was quite hazy in the area we were travelling through due to so many wildfires burning in Canada right now. The smoke is drifting south and west.


This is the first year that we have had hazy days that they connected to wild fires in Canada.

Thanks, Tanya. I will talk to DH about getting tests. He thinks I am way over sensitive about mold. So we'll see.

Thanks so much for all the lovely comments on my pictures. It surely is a beautiful place and I am so glad we will be going back. The water isn't always running. So I am not sure if we will see all the water in Oct or not. That's why we went in April, we wanted to see the water. And we did. I have a few more pictures to share from a nearby town.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my other WIP. I have nearly finished the entralac scarf and dishcloth but I shall post those when I am hosting.
> 
> This is Booknits Mkal http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-with-you-mkal. It started in May. I kept being distracted :roll:
> 
> ...


Looking lovely Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Today-the creek.  All the way at the bottom of the ravine.


I love your photos Bev. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Kept up with 108 pages...and only one failure on the emailed files...to compare later! It's almost 8 am EST and I'm not going to deal with it now. Thanks for the fun read!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I hope you will feel better after a day of resting.

Tanya, talking of mold reminded me of a job someone asked me to do. It was a moist spring. And she had a small manufacturing building for sale. She said the bathrooms had gotten moldy and she wanted DH and I to clean the walls. We walked into the large room and the odor was very strong and the walls in the bathrooms were covered. We didn't go into the bathrooms and vacated the premises quickly. I turned the job down and told her she needed to get a professional. She didn't, she found a handyman and his daughter to do it. She's one of those to cut corners in cost as much as she can. That is one job I had no trouble turning down.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, about 10 pages behind...gone yesterday and have not received any updates on postings...ughhh...oh well, will catch up today.

Wow, need to post some pictures of my Tree of Life with bare Hawthorne from KnitPicks.

Also, I am on my way with Posh Yarn...have an open conversation with Dee and also have found the group on Ravelry and lots of help with looking through the stash of Posh enthusiasts...in addition to volunteers to be my personal shopper.

But back to Hawthorne...I cannot tell you how delightful this finger weight yarn is...so very soft...great stitch definition and no splitting ... remember I am doing lots of cables...some one stitch changes for the small sections...it is truly wonderful. I think it may be a "go-to-yarn" for socks, etc. in the future. 

Okay, gotta go and catch up...

:shock:  :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I hope you will feel better after a day of resting.
> 
> Tanya, talking of mold reminded me of a job someone asked me to do. It was a moist spring. And she had a small manufacturing building for sale. She said the bathrooms had gotten moldy and she wanted DH and I to clean the walls. We walked into the large room and the odor was very strong and the walls in the bathrooms were covered. We didn't go into the bathrooms and vacated the premises quickly. I turned the job down and told her she needed to get a professional. She didn't, she found a handyman and his daughter to do it. She's one of those to cut corners in cost as much as she can. That is one job I had no trouble turning down.


Mold is clearly one of those topics everyone hates. It frightens people on one hand, and on the other, they think it all a scam.
There really are specify protocols to follow in cleaning up mold. Generally anything less than a 10 sf area is considered a homeowner clean up; i.e., some mold on the bathroom walls. About 100 sf a general contractor with some knowledge can handle, but larger jobs require someone trained. This is the national standard.

A few yrs back a woman called me without her husband knowing and she didn't want him to know. They left one house due to mold and her reaction to it. They built a new house and she was having similar symptoms. The husband was in construction (heavy equipment, foundations, etc) so he knew everything and dissed her concerns. I came and tested and found no mold but did find odors from the basement and one thing I recall was toxic gases. Husband was surprised at the results and since I had credentials he got over his macho and listened to me. The woman was not wrong about the toxic conditions, just the cause of it.

I once did a home inspection and there was some white fuzzy mold on the basement floor. By the time I completed the inspection (about 2 hours) the mold had grown to a very large pond. It was fascinating but I exited very quickly and wrote it up in the report.

And I do remember the days when I would go in w/o any concern and tear out blackened sheetrock replace with new. I always did some mold abatement with some kind of cleaner but never gave it much thought, so I know the superman mentality. Ignorance is really not always bliss. You were correct in leaving that job.

Must tell you to never use bleach--it is pure toxicity and doesn't necessarily kill the mold. Even the EPA tells consumers not to use bleach. Enzyme cleaners are far safer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, about 10 pages behind...gone yesterday and have not received any updates on postings...ughhh...oh well, will catch up today.
> 
> Wow, need to post some pictures of my Tree of Life with bare Hawthorne from KnitPicks.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the great review of this yarn. Will keep it in mind when looking for some for this new baby on its way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Must tell you to never use bleach--it is pure toxicity and doesn't necessarily kill the mold. Even the EPA tells consumers not to use bleach. Enzyme cleaners are far safer.


That's what the lady bought for me to use on those walls. So bleach and mold is a double wammy on your body. I felt so sorry for the handyman and his daughter.

Edit to question DFL. Is Hawthorn a Knitpick yarn??


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the great review of this yarn. Will keep it in mind when looking for some for this new baby on its way.


And that's exactly why I purchased it...it is machine wash..even though I would still suggest line dry...

I also purchased some of their Capretta...already have some and have knitted a sweater (unfortunately, it was too big and I did the frog pond with it...but...the yarn is great and knits up like a dream.)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> And that's exactly why I purchased it...it is machine wash..even though I would still suggest line dry...
> 
> I also purchased some of their Capretta...already have some and have knitted a sweater (unfortunately, it was too big and I did the frog pond with it...but...the yarn is great and knits up like a dream.)


thanx, again for the Capretta info. currently i am looking at yarns for new borns and infants, so wool, unless it is merino makes me nervous. and the California baby wants cottons. loving the Classic Elite Seedling organic cotton right now. It is a dk wt.

Edit: should look before I speak. I see the Capretta is a merino/cashmere/nylon blend and sound delicious. A little fine for my comfort in doing large items (blankets) but know it would be a great fabric.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yepper!! That one works!
> 
> Here's a link to a sweater I will probably be making. Not sure when. But I love the look and style.
> 
> ...


Lovely Bev. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Vampire. it measured 58" x 25" after blocking. The colours are pretty true.
> 
> I am happy with how it turned out, and think my daughter will really like it.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Bev, sorry about your little flooding problem. Hope it gets sorted out soon.
> 
> Sue


Same from me Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > What else could I do?
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Love that green tonal cowl. For someone not partial to green, I am loving so much of the green yarn and projects being done. The hat is its own wonderful sitting on the head like a crown. I like the fullness of the horizontal cables which frames the face so well.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> What a lovely cowl, Ros. Gorgeous. What kind of yarn did you use. It looks yummy.


Thank you Bev. I used Araucania Ranco Luxury Merino Blend 4ply.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev. I used Araucania Ranco Luxury Merino Blend 4ply.💞


I have used some of their yarn, not this one, and loved working with it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> The waterfalls!


Beautiful Bev, thanks for sharing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, your green cowl is so light a fluffy! It just might be what my mom wants. What stitch did you use? And the weight and yardage of your yarn? (If you don't mind...) Your hat sure is cute!


Thank you Toni. I cast on 38 stitches. The pattern row is Purl 1* wrap yarn around needle Purl 2 together** repeat from* to ** to last stitch. Purl the last stitch. Repeat the 1st row until it is the length you want it.

That's all there is. You can have as many or as little stitches as you want, you just need an even number. If you want to do a garter stitch border, just add on the extra stitches. I used 4ply which is fingering I think. I used 80 grams.
Sorry I sent the information to Keira-Lee with her scarf. I'm looking for the tag from the other skein I have of the same yarn. I hope this helps. This stitch pattern doesn't really look so great for the first few rows and then when I've knitted a decent length I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, the hat and cowl are very pretty :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Ros. I am feeling a bit fragile today. I think I did a little too much yesterday. A day for resting and knitting!


Hope you feel better soon Norma. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni. I cast on 38 stitches. The pattern row is Purl 1* wrap yarn around needle Purl 2 together** repeat from* to ** to last stitch. Purl the last stitch. Repeat the 1st row until it is the length you want it.
> 
> That's all there is. You can have as many or as little stitches as you want, you just need an even number. If you want to do a garter stitch border, just add on the extra stitches. I used 4ply which is fingering I think. I used 80 grams.
> Sorry I sent the information to Keira-Lee with her scarf. I'm looking for the tag from the other skein I have of the same yarn. I hope this helps. This stitch pattern doesn't really look so great for the first few rows and then when I've knitted a decent length I love it. 💞


I have used this stitch extensively with my market bags only using K2tog. It is such a basic lace pattern but always looks so good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Congratulations, wishing you a very happy anniversary. 💞💐💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hope you feel better soon Norma. 💞


From me, too, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I finished the cowl and a hat. I didn't block either of them. I almost forgot I finished another Ashton in handspun yarn for my friend Charmaine. Yay!!! 💞


Love them both but especially the cowl - really love the colour. Have you had a motor fitted to get so much done so quickly?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great photos Bev. Now I really need to make a trip up there. 

Tanya - re: waterfalls - since most humans like running water, it could part of our survival instinct because still water is where insects and disease carrying organisms flourish?? Just a supposition.

Lovely cowl Ros.

I know I am missing a lot, my brain is fuzzy today. Hope all are doing well and our two LPers out with knee issues are healing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> so much going on today. probably be another couple pages by the time I finish commenting.
> 
> Melanie--thank you for putting me on the top of Sue's give away list for her regal purple vampire. I am sure Sue will concur.
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear you have happy news, Tanya. Enjoy your purply knitting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The waterfalls!


Oh, lovely. They should use some of your photos in their advertising. But maybe that would encourage too many people to visit and you would lose the tranquility.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So it seems!!  We are all pumped out. We are going to put the newer one in as it is heavier and less likely to fall over-WE HOPE!
> 
> Both lovely shawl, Sue. Have fun deciding.
> 
> Very cool, Julie, where your yarn came from.


I hope so!! you would think if falling over was a problem that they would find a way to fix that!!  I was thinking if you could possibly put it in a milk crate but I don't know the dimension of these.. we would put our propane tank in the crate just so when the dogs and kids were rough housing it wouldn't get knocked over.. I hope you are all fixed up now and I am glad your smell is gone!! nothing worse than stagnant water!

Jane thanks for the links.. that swirly one sure is pretty!! a bit challenging though.. something for the winter months 

Sue I love the pattern you are using.. I think you will be very happy with it


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, yes, Rest. A great excuse to sit and knit all day.
> 
> Seriously, do feel better.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For those who have the body, here is a freebie from Classic Elite:
> 
> http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/402/Issue402.php


I don't. What a pity.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Mold is clearly one of those topics everyone hates. It frightens people on one hand, and on the other, they think it all a scam.
> There really are specify protocols to follow in cleaning up mold. Generally anything less than a 10 sf area is considered a homeowner clean up; i.e., some mold on the bathroom walls. About 100 sf a general contractor with some knowledge can handle, but larger jobs require someone trained. This is the national standard.
> 
> A few yrs back a woman called me without her husband knowing and she didn't want him to know. They left one house due to mold and her reaction to it. They built a new house and she was having similar symptoms. The husband was in construction (heavy equipment, foundations, etc) so he knew everything and dissed her concerns. I came and tested and found no mold but did find odors from the basement and one thing I recall was toxic gases. Husband was surprised at the results and since I had credentials he got over his macho and listened to me. The woman was not wrong about the toxic conditions, just the cause of it.
> ...


Interesting info, Tanya.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Tanya!! that gave me chills! What a special gift he left her  I am feeling that your universe is starting to turn around with the new babies coming  at least they are something to look forward to.. a reason to knit for!! I'm not sure about anyone else but I knit with much more pleasure when it is for someone else LOL... Oh and thanks for the information on basements.. I have a feeling that is why there are very few here on the west coast.. Most everyone has a basement in Arizona.. and it is usually turned into another room.. we do have attics though  We have tossed the idea of putting a sitting room up in ours.. one with windows that have a nice view.. it probably would never happen!! but its nice to dream.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We had a great drive today. Didn't actually see the ocean but did see the coast along the Strait of Juan de Fuca and then went south a ways to Forks (it's an old logging town made famous in the Twilight books and movies). Then we headed back north past Lake Crescent which is a very large and beautiful lake. It was quite hazy in the area we were travelling through due to so many wildfires burning in Canada right now. The smoke is drifting south and west.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the restaurant in Coos Bay. Always good to get recommendations from people in the area!


That sounds like a wonderful day! I have to confess I think I am the only one who has never seen a Twilight movie  maybe one of these cold stormy winter weekends we will have a movie marathon and watch them all at once!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great photos Bev. Now I really need to make a trip up there.
> 
> Tanya - re: waterfalls - since most humans like running water, it could part of our survival instinct because still water is where insects and disease carrying organisms flourish?? Just a supposition.
> 
> ...


That could be part of it Melanie. Running water, babbling brooks, waterfalls, Spring rains--always seem to enliven the human spirit. There is a cleansing feeling to it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Love them both but especially the cowl - really love the colour. Have you had a motor fitted to get so much done so quickly?


Thank you Linda. I wish I had a motor!!!! I'm so far behind in the things I want to knit and in between all of that my friend asked me to make two shawls. So I made two Ashton's because I know the pattern so well now!!! Then she asked me to knit a scarf for her. That will need to be the last request from her for awhile because my darling brother asked me to knit a baby shawl for a friend of theirs. In the meantime my darling daughter Rachel checked out the photo of Jane in her new beanie and has added hat requests for her family and a scarf for one of her stepdaughters!!!!! Oh my, now where can I buy that motor????? 😉😉😉😉😉😉😉💞 oh that's right it's called a knitting machine, I definitely don't want one of those!!! 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not on my current budget! I won't be doing any overseas mailing!!!!!!!


Postage rates have gotten ridiculous here, too. I knit a lovely hooded collar for my niece a while ago but she lives about 400km away so I had to mail it. Even though I was able to fit it in a large envelope, it still cost me more than the yarn to send it.


> but if you did have any ideas - I have the five skeins that match- 20g each X 300m...


Perhaps the shawls that Sue has been looking at - the yarn looks to have longish colour runs. Are you figuring on a shawl - some kind of wrap?
It is pretty fine, though - 1500y/100g. I haven't tried cobweb yet. The yarn that I am using for Dancing Bees is 1092y/100g. The Montego yarn must have been similar but the label said differently. Ice yarn labels aren't always accurate in my experience.

I am way behind in my reading - all of this travel for swimming is taking a big chunk out of my day.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely cowl Ros.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope so!! you would think if falling over was a problem that they would find a way to fix that!!  I was thinking if you could possibly put it in a milk crate but I don't know the dimension of these.. we would put our propane tank in the crate just so when the dogs and kids were rough housing it wouldn't get knocked over.. I hope you are all fixed up now and I am glad your smell is gone!! nothing worse than stagnant water!
> 
> Jane thanks for the links.. that swirly one sure is pretty!! a bit challenging though.. something for the winter months
> 
> Sue I love the pattern you are using.. I think you will be very happy with it


There are different ways to secure a pump depending on the situation. They do sell sump pump containers with lids that hold a rigid discharge pipe in place. Otherwise, as I wrote there are ways to tie the unit into place. Crates would not work as the pump has to sit in a hole in the floor and that is usually not big enough for a crate. I have used rocks at the base but also chained, tied, guy wired them into position with the hope it holds.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Today's offerings...

Pandorica Scarf by Alexis Layton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandorica-scarf-2

Radiating Star Blanket by Alexis Layton
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/radiating-star-blanket
plus an extension
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/alexis-layton-designs/pages/Radiating-Star-Blanket-Extension

Cozy Cable & Rib Afghan by Jacque Darragh
http://www.knittingboard.com/cozy-cable-and-rib-afghan/

Vlad by Tammy Bailey
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vlad

I have a bunch of her patterns in my folder but not this beauty!
Roksolana Роксолана by Larisa Valeeva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roksolana-

Not the usual thing but it was sooo cute!  and I know that some of you have little ones to knit for.
Swan Valley Toddler Dress by Selena Miskin
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swan-valley-toddler-dress

Now available
Mystery "SimplyMoonWalk" by Birgit Freyer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mystery-simplymoonwalk


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I don't. What a pity.


Me either.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have found that straight white vinegar kills the mold better than anything else... I am so grateful that we got out of the house full of mold before it ruined any of our health.. I did get pneumonia one time while living there but I can't say for sure that its what caused it.. by the time we got out of there the walls behind the furniture was black!! so scary.. the whole time we were there I complained about it to the landlords.. once we moved they found that the water line was corroded and all the house water was just being soaked up under the house!!  I hate the fact that they had so little concern over our safety.. but am glad they found and fixed the problem.. 

Thanks for the heads up on the yarns DFL.. it is so good to hear from someone who has used the yarn.. I look forward to seeing your finished projects..  (P.S I'm on page 108 in case you have shown them already )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I think this is the pattern I am going to knit with my gradient yarn....


My vote is for Algiers. I was surprised that you said that you hadn't knit it - I was almost sure that you had. I still have the project place holder on my project page. If you decide to CO that one on, I could join you. I had decided on a Knit Picks Chroma - in Seaweed. I am considering doing as Bev did & working from 2 balls to get the longer stretches of colour & less changes - if I ever get around to it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I can't remember how many steps you have all come up with now but surely step 12 should be - Go to a yarn festival.


Or it could be: Fill the tub with yarn & luxuriate in it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros that turned out beautifully !! I love the color too.. the hat looks very comfortable 

Bev I love your waterfall pictures they are really special.. We get them in the Spring too and always are 'rubber necking' to get the best view as we drive by!! after a large storm they become a problem but we have large culverts to help with the water overflow.. 

well I made it through all the posts.. and its getting late... I hope everyone has a wonderful day!! I have really enjoyed all the pattern sharing and pictures...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Tanya!! that gave me chills! What a special gift he left her  I am feeling that your universe is starting to turn around with the new babies coming  at least they are something to look forward to.. a reason to knit for!! I'm not sure about anyone else but I knit with much more pleasure when it is for someone else LOL... Oh and thanks for the information on basements.. I have a feeling that is why there are very few here on the west coast.. Most everyone has a basement in Arizona.. and it is usually turned into another room.. we do have attics though  We have tossed the idea of putting a sitting room up in ours.. one with windows that have a nice view.. it probably would never happen!! but its nice to dream.


Yes, this new baby is a special gift and will always be specially treasured. And like you, there is something extra pleasurable about knitting for others. Same with cooking, for example. Working or for others is always more fun.

One of the things I love about construction is the variation of building according to environment. We have basements or frost footing in the north due to the ground freezing/thaw cycles which heave the earth and can move a house. Water accumulating around a foundation, even one that has been stable for decades, can cause shifts in the building due to soil migration from the water moving. So we have perimeter drains and waterproofing of the masonry foundation walls. In the South and West coast houses don't need frost footing but have other environmental conditions to deal with. In the Southwest and California basements are an expensive detail that is often avoided for cost savings. However. Earthquake codes are in place. In the South I know there are special connectors use to anchor a house to its sill plates and that to pilings sunk into the ground. However, water in the basement is usually not the issue. Not so sure about the NW where there is, or used to be, more rain. Basements in Arizona would create a much cooler room so it makes sense to do them in that super hot climate. There is logic to housing design and it is an interesting piece of history to explore housing structures thru the ages and in different parts of the word where materials available become another aspect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I finished the cowl and a hat. ...


Lovely!! That green colourway is lovely & works so well with the stitch that you chose.
The hat looks great as well - Is that a little penguin pin?


> I finished another Ashton in handspun yarn for my friend Charmaine. Yay!!! 💞


Those needles are smokin'!
Pics?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My vote is for Algiers. I was surprised that you said that you hadn't knit it - I was almost sure that you had. I still have the project place holder on my project page. If you decide to CO that one on, I could join you. I had decided on a Knit Picks Chroma - in Seaweed. I am considering doing as Bev did & working from 2 balls to get the longer stretches of colour & less changes - if I ever get around to it.


I like that one too!! my last name is often misspelled this way.. I saw on the letter from the Social Security office that they had misspelled my son's name this way when we got him a new one after the adoption.. luckily they spelled it correctly on the actual card..  I think that the Chroma will be beautiful.. especially if you do it like Bev did!! such long color ways


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> How long do you have to wait for the yarn to be delivered Jane? 💞


Once, the Posh arrived within a week but, normally, it takes about two weeks. Some orders from the States take 3 weeks to get here - & that is after I have gotten confirmation that it has been shipped. I think that they take the word "courier" literally & send it on foot.

The IceYarn that I ordered the same day has made it through the central sorting location in Hamilton, Ontario. It had to pass Newfoundland on its way - like when I travel to & from France, which is a total pain.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Today's offerings...
> 
> Pandorica Scarf by Alexis Layton
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandorica-scarf-2
> ...


Thanks Jane, I've been waiting for that little Toddler dress pattern since the lady posted it on KP. It's adorable and the brain is ticking over for slight modifications (read lace here) 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Lovely Jane. 💞


Thank you for your comment on my RMT, Ros 
I haven't yet CO July's . It is only 9 days in so I'll catch that up today or tomorrow.
Still haven't started July's pattern for the 2015 scarf, either.

I *did*, finally, swatch for bead placement on my Cynara & moved on a little with that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have found that straight white vinegar kills the mold better than anything else... I am so grateful that we got out of the house full of mold before it ruined any of our health.. I did get pneumonia one time while living there but I can't say for sure that its what caused it.. by the time we got out of there the walls behind the furniture was black!! so scary.. the whole time we were there I complained about it to the landlords.. once we moved they found that the water line was corroded and all the house water was just being soaked up under the house!!  I hate the fact that they had so little concern over our safety.. but am glad they found and fixed the problem.. ......))


Your experience is just too typical. I have had renters call me and the landlord refused to deal with the problem. Most tenants don't want to pay for the testing which is what they need for proving their case. Most landlords would prefer you move than to spend the money. As previously said when you mention the word mold people freak and only see 10's of 1000's of dollars for repair. Most often it is not that severe but the problem needs correcting, if for no other reason than to protect the owner's investment. I know that sounds cold but this is the real world of profits.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros that turned out beautifully !! I love the color too.. the hat looks very comfortable


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you again, Ros, for commenting on Cynara.
I am into the section of the thistle flowers now & it is like reading a good book - I keep saying: just one more row... I won't admit to what time I eventually got to bed this morning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--there were 3 patterns you said you could not save ...


I am wondering if it was a message from Karen where she was telling me that she couldn't download files.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly will make something already lovely, even more special.


I agree. Will you do something for yourself out of it, then?
No one else would appreciate it as much.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Those needles are smokin'!
> Pics?


Thank you Jane, my daughter Jane loves penguins and collects figurines, stuffed toy penguins etc, so her beanies have a penguin button sewn on them. She loves it!!! At least her friends and family know to keep their mitts off her hats. 💞🐧💞 I think I'm seeing my friend tomorrow so I will ask her if she has the photos and then I will post them. They may not be all that!!!! 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> The waterfalls!


Love them, Bev!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Once, the Posh arrived within a week but, normally, it takes about two weeks. Some orders from the States take 3 weeks to get here - & that is after I have gotten confirmation that it has been shipped. I think that they take the word "courier" literally & send it on foot.
> 
> The IceYarn that I ordered the same day has made it through the central sorting location in Hamilton, Ontario. It had to pass Newfoundland on its way - like when I travel to & from France, which is a total pain.


I don't know why they can't just drop it off sooner after all you are a great customer!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you again, Ros, for commenting on Cynara.
> I am into the section of the thistle flowers now & it is like reading a good book - I keep saying: just one more row... I won't admit to what time I eventually got to bed this morning.


I can't wait to see it finished Jane. It looks like there are some difficult stitch patterns in there. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I don't know why they can't just drop it off sooner after all you are a great customer!!! 💞


I am thinking a little parachute attached to the the package...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's 2 minutes away from midnight and I need to make hubby some lunch for work tomorrow and I'm finally feeling tired enough to sleep so I will say goodnight for now. Have a lovely day/evening everyone &#128158; Ros and you know who.&#128512;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I can't wait to see it finished Jane. It looks like there are some difficult stitch patterns in there. 💞


I don't think so. It is amazing what wonderful effects can be created simply by knitting a few stitches together & skillfully placing those YOs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking a little parachute attached to the the package...


Exactly Jane!!!! Why not I say??? 💝🎁💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...and you know who.😀


The pics weren't there when I first read the message.
Our little sweetheart!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think so. It is amazing what wonderful effects can be created simply by knitting a few stitches together & skillfully placing those YOs.


Well I know who to call on if I have a problem with it and if I get the time to make it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The pics weren't there when I first read the message.
> Our little sweetheart!


Well you know I can't just say goodnight without posting a pic of our little sweetheart!!! He coming to stay with us for a few days soon. I'm so excited!!! 💞😍💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> The waterfalls!


Bev, beautiful pictures! and there are Redbud trees in this picture.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That sounds like a wonderful day! I have to confess I think I am the only one who has never seen a Twilight movie  maybe one of these cold stormy winter weekends we will have a movie marathon and watch them all at once!


I haven't ever seen one either, Ronie, or read any of the books! But we do love the Olympic Peninsula and all its rugged beauty, so it's fun to drive over there once every so often.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am thinking a little parachute attached to the the package...


Drone? I heard some delivery businesses were testing using them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's 2 minutes away from midnight and I need to make hubby some lunch for work tomorrow and I'm finally feeling tired enough to sleep so I will say goodnight for now. Have a lovely day/evening everyone 💞 Ros and you know who.😀


Thank you for the smiles!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't ever seen one either, Ronie, or read any of the books! But we do love the Olympic Peninsula and all its rugged beauty, so it's fun to drive over there once every so often.


I hope that some day we can get up that way.. it sounds beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Well I know who to call on if I have a problem with it ...


As if!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Well I know who to call on if I have a problem with it and if I get the time to make it. 💞


And I would love to know what you decided on for your bead placements, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Drone? I heard some delivery businesses were testing using them.


Wow - interesting


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I hope that some day we can get up that way.. it sounds beautiful!


It is very beautiful and hopefully you'll be able to do that one day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And I would love to know what you decided on for your bead placements, Jane.


Okay - I will put details on my project page so when I get that typed up, I'll post it here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - I will put details on my project page so when I get that typed up, I'll post it here.


That will be great! Thank you!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni. I cast on 38 stitches. The pattern row is Purl 1* wrap yarn around needle Purl 2 together** repeat from* to ** to last stitch. Purl the last stitch. Repeat the 1st row until it is the length you want it.
> 
> That's all there is. You can have as many or as little stitches as you want, you just need an even number. If you want to do a garter stitch border, just add on the extra stitches. I used 4ply which is fingering I think. I used 80 grams.
> Sorry I sent the information to Keira-Lee with her scarf. I'm looking for the tag from the other skein I have of the same yarn. I hope this helps. This stitch pattern doesn't really look so great for the first few rows and then when I've knitted a decent length I love it. 💞


Thank you, Ros! I was wondering if it was something like that.  Does the purl stitch give a little more body than the stockinette/knit?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Norma, I hope your day of rest and knitting does wonders for you. 

Those mold stories are scary. My son was chronically stuffy and we had him tested for allergies. Mold was the only thing he reacted to. It is released with the snow melt and floats around in the air until it freezes again. :?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful patterns, Jane!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane, I loved that little toddler dress. Gonna have to get some yarn and try that one. 



Tanya said:


> In the Southwest and California basements are an expensive detail that is often avoided for cost savings


I sure wish we had decided not to do a basement. It really has been nothing but trouble. Someone about 2 decades of pages back asked why we are getting water in our basement. About 6 feet down, when they dug the basement, they hit a 6" gravel vein that water was moving through. Still there.  With all this rain, that sump pump is definitely on more than off.



Ros said:


> Thanks Jane, I've been waiting for that little Toddler dress pattern since the lady posted it on KP. It's adorable and the brain is ticking over for slight modifications (read lace here) 💞


I can hear your creativity working all the way over here, Ros. Pictures please.  Thanks for our Jackson fix. 



Ronie said:


> I have found that straight white vinegar kills the mold better than anything else..


So all I need to do is set a vinegar bomb off in the basement.  I can handle that. 

Thanks, Jane and Chris, for comments on the pictures. Yes, Chris, there are red buds in there. We saw dogwood also. So much outdoor glory!! Melanie, if you go to Clifty Falls, you will not regret it. 

I wound up a huge skein of the heathered green last night into a hank.  I have some yarn in mind for that adorable toddler dress Jane found us. I will be finishing the toes on my last sock today. Then can focus on the One Skein Scarf. IF and that is a big if, I can refrain from starting something else. I really REALLY want to not start anything else until Norma gives us the low down on her lacy cowl.  Oh, oh, I hear that toddler dress calling. The only thing that is saving me is that I must purchase yarn to do it and I am out of yarn money. Gonna have to fix that. Not sure how.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps the shawls that Sue has been looking at - the yarn looks to have longish colour runs. Are you figuring on a shawl - some kind of wrap?
> It is pretty fine, though - 1500y/100g. I haven't tried cobweb yet. The yarn that I am using for Dancing Bees is 1092y/100g. The Montego yarn must have been similar but the label said differently. Ice yarn labels aren't always accurate in my experience.
> 
> I am way behind in my reading - all of this travel for swimming is taking a big chunk out of my day.


Thank goodness, you won't have to travel for much longer for the swimming, I seem to remember it is Michael's last stint, or do I have that wrong? I am concentrating on the raspberry Guernsey at present, I want to get up to the armholes! Still drooling over the Merino!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree. Will you do something for yourself out of it, then?
> No one else would appreciate it as much.


That is what I am thinking- I love having bits and pieces in different colours to wrap around my neck/shoulders.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's 2 minutes away from midnight and I need to make hubby some lunch for work tomorrow and I'm finally feeling tired enough to sleep so I will say goodnight for now. Have a lovely day/evening everyone 💞 Ros and you know who.😀


What an amazing crocodile!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> And I would love to know what you decided on for your bead placements, Jane.


Well, here is a pic up to the end of chart 7. I was going to put a bead in the wide corners of the triangle - not just the points, but it looked crowded that close to the flower head - where I have a bead in the centre. I am going to put one further down the stem of the flower as well.

I am going to have to restrain myself - I *so* want to move on now & see the beads in there but I have to knit on Dancing Bees. Also planning extra beads there & am looking forward to seeing them shine. I have 2 ideas in mind but not sure which would be better...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, here is a pic up to the end of chart 7. I was going to put a bead in the wide corners of the triangle - not just the points, but it looked crowded that close to the flower head - where I have a bead in the centre. I am going to put one further down the stem of the flower as well.
> 
> I am going to have to restrain myself - I *so* want to move on now & see the beads in there but I have to knit on Dancing Bees. Also planning extra beads there & am looking forward to seeing them shine. I have 2 ideas in mind but not sure which would be better...


That does look good Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Julie*, I was thinking that your special yarn should actually be knit up in one of its creator's designs. I thought that I had one of her books but confused it with those that I have by Nancy Bush & Jane Sowerby
I searched out this one:
_Wrapped in Lace: Knitted Heirloom Designs from Around the World_
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/wrapped-in-lace-knitted-heirloom-designs-from-around-the-world/patterns

and I would be glad to purchase it & send you a copy of your favourite design/s.

Or you might like something from one that I have:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/victorian-lace-today/patterns
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knitted-lace-of-estonia-techniques-patterns-and-traditions/patterns


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That does look good Jane!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> *Julie*, I was thinking that your special yarn should actually be knit up in one of its creator's designs. I thought that I had one of her books but confused it with those that I have by Nancy Bush & Jane Sowerby
> I searched out this one:
> _Wrapped in Lace: Knitted Heirloom Designs from Around the World_
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/wrapped-in-lace-knitted-heirloom-designs-from-around-the-world/patterns


This is the book I own - amazing stuff in there.

Your black shawl is beautiful Jane


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering if it was a message from Karen where she was telling me that she couldn't download files.


I possibly misunderstood the original post. Sorry.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Once lived in an apartment that was so damp mold grew on my clothes. Yuck. We complained to the landlady. First she said we did not run our A/C enough. Ha Ha! It is only off about two weeks a year. She finally stopped in and was surprised that inside was more humid than outside (I live in an area with 70 to 95% humidity most of the time). She put in two dehumidifiers which I emptied twice a day and it was still damp. Turned out the apartment upstairs had a plumbing leak in the concrete floor. I don't know if the leak ever got fixed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I possibly misunderstood the original post. Sorry.


No problem - just afraid that it was more evidence of me losing my mind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> This is the book I own - amazing stuff in there.


Which is why I wouldn't mind buying it anyway.


> Your black shawl is beautiful Jane


Thank you, Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, I did the test knit for this and really there were not any difficult stitch patterns in there, although they might look it. Dee did a wonderful job of picking the different patterns, all so totally different.

Sue


RosD said:


> I can't wait to see it finished Jane. It looks like there are some difficult stitch patterns in there. 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jackson, the dinosaur hunter :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, as it grows it gets more beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the beautiful patterns, Jane!!!


Ditto from me, Jane. They all are great.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, here is a pic up to the end of chart 7. I was going to put a bead in the wide corners of the triangle - not just the points, but it looked crowded that close to the flower head - where I have a bead in the centre. I am going to put one further down the stem of the flower as well.
> 
> I am going to have to restrain myself - I *so* want to move on now & see the beads in there but I have to knit on Dancing Bees. Also planning extra beads there & am looking forward to seeing them shine. I have 2 ideas in mind but not sure which would be better...


Jane, that is looking lovely and I really like your bead placement. This is going to be so beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Got my mink in the mail yesterday. It's the deep claret colorway and feels so yummy!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my mink in the mail yesterday. It's the deep claret colorway and feels so yummy!


I might go back and get some of this color


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am thinking you were thinking of Tetiana's Otruta's Through the Seasons that I knit earlier this spring. I have been looking at the projects for Algiers and they do look pretty good. My only concern with the Miss Babs was having enough yarn, but then I see now that the pattern says 500 yards and I do have 665 yards. I also have all that Paton's lace and I need to look at that and see how many colour changes there are. So, yes I would like to knit that with you. I did print it out yesterday.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> My vote is for Algiers. I was surprised that you said that you hadn't knit it - I was almost sure that you had. I still have the project place holder on my project page. If you decide to CO that one on, I could join you. I had decided on a Knit Picks Chroma - in Seaweed. I am considering doing as Bev did & working from 2 balls to get the longer stretches of colour & less changes - if I ever get around to it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I managed to knit some on my DB today, courtesy of having to wait at the military pharmacy for nearly 40 minutes, enough time to do a full repeat. That Clue 2 is a fairly mindless knit, just a case of doing it. Hopefully I will get some more done on it tonight.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Julie*, I was thinking that your special yarn should actually be knit up in one of its creator's designs. I thought that I had one of her books but confused it with those that I have by Nancy Bush & Jane Sowerby
> I searched out this one:
> _Wrapped in Lace: Knitted Heirloom Designs from Around the World_
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/wrapped-in-lace-knitted-heirloom-designs-from-around-the-world/patterns
> ...


That is a good idea, Jane, to work on one of her own designs, I know I've borrowed it in the past from the library- although it looks like it is on Ravelry, from your post- I will have a look when I finish catching up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Jane * I am wondering about her 'Ribbonwood and fern scarf- and I would still have some skeins left over.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So it might finish up as a 2-fer, which is better yet.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> *Jane * I am wondering about her 'Ribbonwood and fern scarf- and I would still have some skeins left over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So it might finish up as a 2-fer, which is better yet.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No problem - just afraid that it was more evidence of me losing my mind.


Or maybe me losing mine


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--that little one is growing so fast. The croc is amazing. I didn't quite get it. Was it a floor sculpture? Fun.

Pam--that claret colored mink yarn is so rich. That would have been the color for me to buy, too but I managed to procrastinate myself out of the sale price. Saved--for now. 

Still debating about cotton yarns. Can never order just one skein. I am delivering the sweater next week and will be passing by WEBS and thought to not order yarn but stop as I drive by. And I was afraid to order the mink yarn. Talk about living dangerously.

Bev--You could have done a slab on grade but would probably still have to have done frost foundation. Don't know the code for your area for how deep it would have to be. In NYS it is 4 ft. Do you have perimeter drains around the house?

Melanie/Toni--Mold is a fact of life. It is all over and in damp and humid regions ever present. Not all molds are allergenic and some people are more sensitive to it than others. It does tend to 'go dormant' when the weather is dry and enlivens in damp/wet conditions. It requires moisture and warmth. When doing air sampling, both indoor and outdoor samples are required for comparison as it is only when there is a higher count indoors than outdoors that a problem is listed. Rarely discussed, but very important, is the fact that our modern houses are more tightly sealed. In older houses with lots of air leaks, mold conditions are not as prevalent or problematic due to the constant air movement in and out of the house. So another consequence of man made progress.

Jane--Your shawl is another stunner. Love its drama and envy your eyesight

Some of those lace patterns in the 3 books you posted are quite the design experience. Nancy Bush has done so much to reawaken the Estonian Lace heritage. The heirloom lace book has some very unique designs to drool over.
But must admit I am fixated on that In the Pink shawl done in that swirling pattern as if it were free style knitting.

That little toddler dress is so adorable. I can really understand people liking to do doll clothing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Linda. I wish I had a motor!!!! I'm so far behind in the things I want to knit and in between all of that my friend asked me to make two shawls. So I made two Ashton's because I know the pattern so well now!!! Then she asked me to knit a scarf for her. That will need to be the last request from her for awhile because my darling brother asked me to knit a baby shawl for a friend of theirs. In the meantime my darling daughter Rachel checked out the photo of Jane in her new beanie and has added hat requests for her family and a scarf for one of her stepdaughters!!!!! Oh my, now where can I buy that motor????? 😉😉😉😉😉😉😉💞 oh that's right it's called a knitting machine, I definitely don't want one of those!!! 😀


Goodness, you needles are gong to set on fire. It's great that everyone appreciates your lovely work but don't put yourself under too much pressure, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I might go back and get some of this color


It's really a nice deep color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I managed to knit some on my DB today, courtesy of having to wait at the military pharmacy for nearly 40 minutes, enough time to do a full repeat. That Clue 2 is a fairly mindless knit, just a case of doing it. Hopefully I will get some more done on it tonight.
> 
> Sue


That's great, Sue. I hope to begin clue 2 today but want to finish up my July clue of the 2015 beaded lace scarf first. Only 2 more repeats to go on that one.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Or it could be: Fill the tub with yarn & luxuriate in it.


 :lol: Go to the festival first, then fill the tub with the yarn that just "called" to you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Gosh. I had forgotten that. I brought it downstairs at the beginning of the month. So much for good intentions! Have to get to work on that.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's great, Sue. I hope to begin clue 2 today but want to finish up my July clue of the 2015 beaded lace scarf first. Only 2 more repeats to go on that one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Today's offerings...
> 
> Pandorica Scarf by Alexis Layton
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandorica-scarf-2
> ...


How do you get to the pattern by Larissa Valeeva. That looks like a sure winner.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Today's offerings...
> 
> Pandorica Scarf by Alexis Layton
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pandorica-scarf-2
> ...


Love the little dress- but haven't got anyone to knit it for. Like the radiatng star too and the ------. Like them all, actually.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's 2 minutes away from midnight and I need to make hubby some lunch for work tomorrow and I'm finally feeling tired enough to sleep so I will say goodnight for now. Have a lovely day/evening everyone 💞 Ros and you know who.😀


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Gosh.  I had forgotten that. I brought it downstairs at the beginning of the month. So much for good intentions! Have to get to work on that.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, here is a pic up to the end of chart 7. I was going to put a bead in the wide corners of the triangle - not just the points, but it looked crowded that close to the flower head - where I have a bead in the centre. I am going to put one further down the stem of the flower as well.
> 
> I am going to have to restrain myself - I *so* want to move on now & see the beads in there but I have to knit on Dancing Bees. Also planning extra beads there & am looking forward to seeing them shine. I have 2 ideas in mind but not sure which would be better...


Great bead placement, Jane. They add a little drama.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Drone? I heard some delivery businesses were testing using them.


It's like science fiction coming to life. Who knows what other changes will take place while we are still on this earth. 
For all us 'trekkies', a friend of mine had posted a link on FaceBook to a new 'toy' that is an exact replica of a communicator that they used in the Star Trek series. It can be used as a speaker I believe connected via blue tooth to you smart phone.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> *Julie*, I was thinking that your special yarn should actually be knit up in one of its creator's designs. I thought that I had one of her books but confused it with those that I have by Nancy Bush & Jane Sowerby
> I searched out this one:
> _Wrapped in Lace: Knitted Heirloom Designs from Around the World_
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/wrapped-in-lace-knitted-heirloom-designs-from-around-the-world/patterns
> ...


I have the last 2. Beautiful designs. Have knitted a couple of the Nancy Bush but not got around to a Victorian lace one, though I have the yarn. Incidentally, I use beads instead of nupps usually.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, very beautiful waterfalls. It is no wonder you and Dh like this place so much. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Norma, hope you got some rest and knitting in today and are feeling better.

DFL, glad to know about the Hawthorne Yarn. Made a note about it. Sounds like you are getting all set to make some wonderful Posh yarn purchases!

Tanya, what fun to have a new baby coming to knit for and of course buy more yarn for  

Ros, thanks for the pictures of cutie Jackson and his dinosaur shirt and stuffed animal! Lucky you to have him visiting soon. Also thanks for sharing your scarf pattern.

Jane, your Cynara shawl is looking so fine! Love where you have decided to add the beads. Very lovely.

Julie, sounds like you are getting some good ideas for your lovely yarn. I have the Wrapped In Lace book also. The Ribbonswood and Fern Scarf is so pretty!

Pam, that claret color of the mink yarn is so rich looking. 

Melanie do you know if it is it still for sale and free shipping?

Now to go look at all the new patterns you sent Jane!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my mink in the mail yesterday. It's the deep claret colorway and feels so yummy!


So luxurious. Do I need to say happy knitting?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Love the little dress- but haven't got anyone to knit it for. Like the radiatng star too and the ------. Like them all, actually.


with a bit of mediation you can draw a baby to you. maybe in a park???????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It's like science fiction coming to life. Who knows what other changes will take place while we are still on this earth.
> For all us 'trekkies', a friend of mine had posted a link on FaceBook to a new 'toy' that is an exact replica of a communicator that they used in the Star Trek series. It can be used as a speaker I believe connected via blue tooth to you smart phone.


do you recall the Archie comic books that were so futuristic? everything they drew has been built and our clothes came to look like the comics, too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

TLL said:


> Norma, I hope your day of rest and knitting does wonders for you.
> 
> Those mold stories are scary. My son was chronically stuffy and we had him tested for allergies. Mold was the only thing he reacted to. It is released with the snow melt and floats around in the air until it freezes again. :?


Toni, so the mold is actually outdoors and not indoors? That is scary.

Where I live is in the woods between a pond and slightly larger body of water that they call a lake. So after I bought the house I had it tested by an independent company and the woman place a tester in the house and one outside. The one outside had more mildew do some sort than the one indoors. And believe me that house was full of mildew. But she said there was only a small bit of brown mold in the attic and it was nothing to worry about. She also told me to wash all the walls with just a regular cleaning solution and then a day or 2 later to spray everything with 91% alcohol - that it kills everything and dries everything, it won't stay wet and create more mildew. 
And who knew that rubbing alcohol came in different strengths. I was in the dollar store one day and looked to see it they had it and what they had was only 50% alcohol. So I won't buy things that I want to work good there. I figure everything at the dollar stores is watered down or cut.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> with a bit of mediation you can draw a baby to you. maybe in a park???????


Everybody seems to be having boys. Maybe I will make it and stash until someone does have a girl. I'm surrounded by adorable little monkeys - I mean boys. :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love those beads in that shawl. Gorgeous! What lovely choices for Julie. 

Pam, yay for mink yarn. 

Tanya, yes we have a slab for the rest of the house, with 4 ' foundations. No drains. We had no problem when we did the slab for the main part of the house. later when we added the living room with basement, then we found the water. No one mentioned drains at that time either. We thought we should have a basement for hiding from tornados. Haven't had to hide yet. Maybe someday that basement will save our lives. 

Chris, that is interesting about the 91% alcohol. I would probably go with a strong vodka. Rubbing alcohol is not too good for you. I use vodka in my all purpose cleaner with some Dr Bonner's soap and have noticed that it does pretty well with mold.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> do you recall the Archie comic books that were so futuristic? everything they drew has been built and our clothes came to look like the comics, too.


No, I don't. While we lived in a nice house and always had food on the table, and I did have Barbie dolls (that I liked to undress them, haha. The whole point of dressing them up was to get them undressed again for me). So my sisters and I ALWAYS wore hand me downs from relatives and their friends. My brother was the only one who really got things and he wasn't into comic books. I'll have to google that later.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

So I am being very talkative today. I had a tooth pulled this afternoon and decided that I really wasn't feeling up to going to work with the children at Vacation Bible school. The novacaine was wearing off and the tooth area was hurting and I was feeling very headachy. So I took half a pain pill and stayed home. It's a good thing too because it is pouring rain out right now. They probably started to go out and all got soaked and had to come back to the church. I would have been pretty miserable and that's no way to be around the kids. 
So I finally have time to knit, but I'll be hitting the hay real soon I am sure. Since I've been just sitting here not sure how the pill is affecting me yet. Tooth is not aching. 

So I want to take this time to say also that because so much is always going on here I find it hard to keep up. I speed read through while at work and even at home so I can't take the time for everything. But all the yarns are gorgeous and I do have serious yarn envy. That is part of why I have to speed through. The less I think about buying that yarn the better off I am. Although I may hit the LYS on Saturday. She will have a small percentage off everything. The big sale was on the 4th and I wasn't here.  but she always has stuff on clearance table and that will also have the percentage off. 

Ok I'm going to stop running at the mouth now


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> So luxurious. Do I need to say happy knitting?


I know. I'm going to enjoy knitting with that yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> So I am being very talkative today. I had a tooth pulled this afternoon and decided that I really wasn't feeling up to going to work with the children at Vacation Bible school. The novacaine was wearing off and the tooth area was hurting and I was feeling very headachy. So I took half a pain pill and stayed home. It's a good thing too because it is pouring rain out right now. They probably started to go out and all got soaked and had to come back to the church. I would have been pretty miserable and that's no way to be around the kids.
> So I finally have time to knit, but I'll be hitting the hay real soon I am sure. Since I've been just sitting here not sure how the pill is affecting me yet. Tooth is not aching.
> 
> So I want to take this time to say also that because so much is always going on here I find it hard to keep up. I speed read through while at work and even at home so I can't take the time for everything. But all the yarns are gorgeous and I do have serious yarn envy. That is part of why I have to speed through. The less I think about buying that yarn the better off I am. Although I may hit the LYS on Saturday. She will have a small percentage off everything. The big sale was on the 4th and I wasn't here.  but she always has stuff on clearance table and that will also have the percentage off.
> ...


I hope your mouth feels better soon, Chris.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love those beads in that shawl. Gorgeous! What lovely choices for Julie.
> 
> Pam, yay for mink yarn.
> 
> ...


Chris--the way mold works is that it is in the air and in damp weather grows/expand exponentially. But there are many different kinds of molds and a mold test describes the different categories of mold and their presence. You will always have mold in the house when it is present outdoors due to the house needing to breathe and opening and closing doors. This lets air circulate beta the in and outdoors.

It is only when the mold count indoors is higher than the outdoors that you have a problem. That means you have moisture in the house and lack of adequate ventilate which is allowing the mold to grow excessively. We, who live in the NE, live in mold country. New Orleans is another area with high mold presence, for example. Texas and the SW would generally have lower counts due to the average dry conditions.

I am surprised that the designer of your house or the building dept didn't note the need for perimeter drains. Apparently when you dug the basement, the floor went below the water table line in wet seasons. Perimeter drains and waterproofing the walls would be normative practice around here. The solution is to get drainage in there. Once I did a house with an underground spring that came from a hill above the house. We cut channels in the basement floor and installed drainage tile with stone and ran this network to the sump pump. It worked very well to keep the basement dry. The other solution which is costly, is to dig out the foundation, waterproof it and install perimeter drains. And keep plants away from the foundation except for very small ones with shallow roots. Shrub roots will grow as deep as the plant grows high and as wide as the branching. The roots can cause damage to the foundation and any drainage system you install. French drains may be an easier system to install but they dont go very deep and only work to catch surface ground water.

The idea of the basement is fine for storage or protection, but you were not given good enough construction advice.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> No, I don't. While we lived in a nice house and always had food on the table, and I did have Barbie dolls (that I liked to undress them, haha. The whole point of dressing them up was to get them undressed again for me). So my sisters and I ALWAYS wore hand me downs from relatives and their friends. My brother was the only one who really got things and he wasn't into comic books. I'll have to google that later.


Those Archie comics were kind of science fiction with the cars and gizmos and clothing. But everything in those comics came to be within 20 years. It should be fun for you to look them up.

So you had a traditional household where the boy got all the goodies and the girls were taught they were less than?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, as it grows it gets more beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Jane, that is looking lovely and I really like your bead placement. This is going to be so beautiful!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Pam, that claret color of the mink yarn is so rich looking.
> 
> Melanie do you know if it is it still for sale and free shipping?


Darn, nope, no longer on sale. So I will not be adding some claret to my stash as yet. Unless I knit with my blue yarn and find I cannot live without more of it, lol


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my mink in the mail yesterday. It's the deep claret colorway and feels so yummy!


Looks lovely - my favourite colour!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> It's like science fiction coming to life. Who knows what other changes will take place while we are still on this earth.
> For all us 'trekkies', a friend of mine had posted a link on FaceBook to a new 'toy' that is an exact replica of a communicator that they used in the Star Trek series. It can be used as a speaker I believe connected via blue tooth to you smart phone.


My brother, a fellow trekkie, used to have a flip style phone, like a communicator, that made a sound when it was opened. So he changed the phone's sound to the communicator opening sound. Very cool.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am thinking you were thinking of Tetiana's Otruta's Through the Seasons


No - I remember Algiers from last year. I didn't get it started either.


> So, yes I would like to knit that with you. I did print it out yesterday....


When do you plan to CO?
I was going to start the MoonWalk but I'd rather do this one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I haven't ever seen one either, Ronie, or read any of the books! But we do love the Olympic Peninsula and all its rugged beauty, so it's fun to drive over there once every so often.


I have not seen them either, but I have seen the Olympic Peninsula and it is every bit as beautiful as you say it is Pam.  I hope you get there someday also, Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, very beautiful waterfalls. It is no wonder you and Dh like this place so much. Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> Norma, hope you got some rest and knitting in today and are feeling better.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson, the dinosaur hunter :thumbup:


I love it!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I am thinking- I love having bits and pieces in different colours to wrap around my neck/shoulders.


Go for it! That thistle and fern one by Margaret Stove sure looks interesting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ... it looks like it is on Ravelry, from your post...


It is shown there but the book has to be purchased elsewhere.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Your shawl is another stunner. Love its drama and envy your eyesight...


Thank you, Tanya 
I managed to sneak in a couple of non-beaded rows on the drive to the pool. Now it is on to Dancing Bees.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How do you get to the pattern by Larissa Valeeva...


I just clicked on the Ravelry download link.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks lovely - my favourite colour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Great bead placement, Jane. They add a little drama.


Thank you, Norma 
I love how they look against the black.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, your Cynara shawl is looking so fine! Love where you have decided to add the beads. Very lovely....


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> with a bit of mediation you can draw a baby to you. maybe in a park???????


Now, Tanya, she could get arrested for that!
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love those beads in that shawl. Gorgeous! ...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...So I want to take this time to say also that because so much is always going on here I find it hard to keep up....


No need to comment on everything, Chris. Glad that you can find time to say hi every now & then - especially when you have to fit work in there, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Darn, nope, no longer on sale....


I think that they have sales fairly frequently - on selected lines. That was the 3rd or 4th sale promo that I saw since I ordered my first batch - less than a month ago.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What kind of beads are those, Jane? They do look so nice against the black. 

Beautiful claret mink yarn!!! No yarn envy going on here. NOT!!! 

Thank you for all the mold info., Tanya. It is amazing how much information that brain of yours holds!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> My brother, a fellow trekkie, ...changed the phone's sound to the communicator opening sound. Very cool.


Back in the early 90s when I got my first Mac (they were so cool to play around with), I was able to customize so many sounds associated with different actions - I used mostly Star Trek clips. On start up, it would be Kirk with the "stardate" intro, if I inserted a floppy that wasn't formatted, Bones would say, "He's dead, Jim!" Folders would open to the swoosh of the doors opening... can't remember any more right now - but if I hit the delete button, I had Michael saying, Oops!" - that was a little later on, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> What kind of beads are those, Jane? ...


size 6/0 Miyuki Matte Black AB


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Go for it! That thistle and fern one by Margaret Stove sure looks interesting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is shown there but the book has to be purchased elsewhere.


right!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How about the beginning of next week? That way I can get on top of DB.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> When do you plan to CO?
> I was going to start the MoonWalk but I'd rather do this one.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Amy is not doing well at present. I'm not sure if it is due to the med she is taking in hopes of closing up her hole. She saw the surgeon yesterday and he was going to talk with the Interventional radiologist today about what to do. She spent the night with us. Her schedule is such that she doesn't have two days off together for about three weeks and she is finding the drive home from work too tiring. She was violently sick when we were getting ready for bed last night. She was dragging this morning whe she went into work. I had emailed her hubby this morning so he knew what was going on. He went straight home from work and she was resting, then he had to go to a homeowners meeting and she called him home as she was sick again. She is doing IV fluids now and he will check her in a few minutes and I will call right after that. We are quite worried about her. She is supposed to work tomorrow, but is off for my birthday on Saturday. I know she tries not to miss work as they are always short staffed.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Amy is not doing well at present. ...


Oh, no, Sue!
So sorry that she is still having these issues!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> How about the beginning of next week? ...


Okay


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, no, Sue!
> So sorry that she is still having these issues!


From me too.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Amy is not doing well at present. ....
> Sue


I am so sorry to hear this, Sue. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, thank you for the bead info. 

It sure sounds like you had fun with that first computer. 

Chris, we are glad that you can pop in on us when you can.  I hope you tooth heals well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the smiles!


You're welcome Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> As if!


Thanks for your vote of confidence Jane. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just clicked on the Ravelry download link.


I'll try to find the link again. I was just going in circles before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Now, Tanya, she could get arrested for that!
> ;-)


Well, she can get the parent to come, too. I began a daycare program that way.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Back in the early 90s when I got my first Mac (they were so cool to play around with), I was able to customize so many sounds associated with different actions - I used mostly Star Trek clips. On start up, it would be Kirk with the "stardate" intro, if I inserted a floppy that wasn't formatted, Bones would say, "He's dead, Jim!" Folders would open to the swoosh of the doors opening... can't remember any more right now - but if I hit the delete button, I had Michael saying, Oops!" - that was a little later on, though.


LOL!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> What kind of beads are those, Jane? They do look so nice against the black.
> 
> Beautiful claret mink yarn!!! No yarn envy going on here. NOT!!!
> 
> Thank you for all the mold info., Tanya. It is amazing how much information that brain of yours holds!


Glad you find the info helpful/interesting. I wish my brain did hold all the information that it was taught.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Amy is not doing well at present. I'm not sure if it is due to the med she is taking in hopes of closing up her hole. She saw the surgeon yesterday and he was going to talk with the Interventional radiologist today about what to do. She spent the night with us. Her schedule is such that she doesn't have two days off together for about three weeks and she is finding the drive home from work too tiring. She was violently sick when we were getting ready for bed last night. She was dragging this morning whe she went into work. I had emailed her hubby this morning so he knew what was going on. He went straight home from work and she was resting, then he had to go to a homeowners meeting and she called him home as she was sick again. She is doing IV fluids now and he will check her in a few minutes and I will call right after that. We are quite worried about her. She is supposed to work tomorrow, but is off for my birthday on Saturday. I know she tries not to miss work as they are always short staffed.
> 
> Sue


So sorry Amy is not doing well Sue. ((hugs)) She is lucky to have you nearby. Will keep her in my prayers. <3


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros! I was wondering if it was something like that.  Does the purl stitch give a little more body than the stockinette/knit?


You're welcome Toni, I don't know about the purl stitch, I just did it that way. Knit stitch would probably be ok too. A lady on KP asked if it would turn out the same if she did a knit stitch instead of the purl so I did a little swatch for her. I knitted the first and last stitch. I used yard forward, knit 2 together instead of wrap yarn around needle, purl 2 together and it might be easier for her. They look very similar. Again personal preferences.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I can hear your creativity working all the way over here, Ros. Pictures please. Thanks for our Jackson fix.


 I thought I said that ever so quietly. Your welcome, I love the Jackson fix too!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What an amazing crocodile!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, here is a pic up to the end of chart 7. I was going to put a bead in the wide corners of the triangle - not just the points, but it looked crowded that close to the flower head - where I have a bead in the centre. I am going to put one further down the stem of the flower as well.
> 
> I am going to have to restrain myself - I *so* want to move on now & see the beads in there but I have to knit on Dancing Bees. Also planning extra beads there & am looking forward to seeing them shine. I have 2 ideas in mind but not sure which would be better...


It's stunning Jane. I love it. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so sorry to hear of Amy's troubles. She and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I'll try to find the link again. I was just going in circles before.


Roksolana Роксолана
by Larisa Valeeva
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roksolana-


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, I did the test knit for this and really there were not any difficult stitch patterns in there, although they might look it. Dee did a wonderful job of picking the different patterns, all so totally different.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, Dee is an amazing pattern designer. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> No problem - just afraid that it was more evidence of me losing my mind.


As if !!💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Some pictures of the river walk in nearby Madison.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jackson, the dinosaur hunter :thumbup:


He is just too cute. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Got my mink in the mail yesterday. It's the deep claret colorway and feels so yummy!


Yummy!!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Amy is not doing well at present. I'm not sure if it is due to the med she is taking in hopes of closing up her hole. She saw the surgeon yesterday and he was going to talk with the Interventional radiologist today about what to do. She spent the night with us. Her schedule is such that she doesn't have two days off together for about three weeks and she is finding the drive home from work too tiring. She was violently sick when we were getting ready for bed last night. She was dragging this morning whe she went into work. I had emailed her hubby this morning so he knew what was going on. He went straight home from work and she was resting, then he had to go to a homeowners meeting and she called him home as she was sick again. She is doing IV fluids now and he will check her in a few minutes and I will call right after that. We are quite worried about her. She is supposed to work tomorrow, but is off for my birthday on Saturday. I know she tries not to miss work as they are always short staffed.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, I am so sorry. Will keep her in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that little one is growing so fast. The croc is amazing. I didn't quite get it. Was it a floor sculpture? Fun.


It's a play area at a fast food place. Jackson got to play while Mum & Dad were watching him and having a coffee. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures of the river walk in nearby Madison.


It looks so lovely there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have been remembering my couple of trips to the Olympic Peninsula. Recall driving from Seattle north and across the top of the region. Lots of stripped naked mountains of their forests. I called them tree graveyards. Very messy affairs. But the Olympic National Park was beautiful Saw my first Moose there. And I loved the nursing trees. Everything was so lush. Then the ocean and coastline were so unique with those rock formations that rise up out of the water. Spent time in a Native American museum out there--small but wonderfully informative. Can't remember now, but there was a story about how the funding was created for that museum. 

Have people seen the film Erin Brockowich (sp?) Just watched the ending of it. The rest was white noise for most of it. Good satisfying movie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> . ..It sure sounds like you had fun with that first computer...


That's only scratching the surface. My sister worked in a lab at the University & one of her friends in another lab wasn't real computer savvy - would go to my sister for the slightest little thing. 
My sister (aided & abetted by me) put things in there like - if she hit a particular key, there would be the sound of breaking glass & the screen would look like it was shattered; the computer would belch whenever she ejected a disk; if she typed her own name, it would immediately be replaced by some other phrase; we could make a dialogue box jump all over the screen when she would try to click on the "Okay" button; we changed one of the dialogue boxes to read something like, "I am tired of this. I am going to get a glass of wine." 
Every day there was something new. I don't know how my sister got any work done because she was always hanging around her friend's door to see what would happen when the current prank took effect. Her friend would freak out every time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's stunning Jane. I love it. 💞


Thanks, Ros


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like you and your sister were quite the characters.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx for the info Ros on the gator and Jackson. It seems a unique design.

Sue--I was afraid to ask about Amy and was hoping no news was good news. So sorry for the ongoing worry. Wish there was more than good wishes to do for her and your family.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Goodness, you needles are gong to set on fire. It's great that everyone appreciates your lovely work but don't put yourself under too much pressure, Ros.


Thank you Linda, that's exactly why I knitted hats and other small things. My friend had an operation and was in a scarf/shawl swap, she was supposed to knit only one but a lady pulled out so she accepted making 2. As she couldn't knit them she asked me to make them and could be any pattern. So I chose to knit two Ashton's. No 1 reason because I love the pattern and No 2 reason, because I know the pattern and it is a lovely pattern. So I had a time limit on those. Then she asked me to test knit a scarf that she thought up and I still have that to do. I got to the stage where I still loved knitting but wasn't enjoying it as much. So I started on the requests from family and there is no pressure there. I had to do it to get my knitting mojo back. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's only scratching the surface. My sister worked in a lab at the University & one of her friends in another lab wasn't real computer savvy - would go to my sister for the slightest little thing.
> My sister (aided & abetted by me) put things in there like - if she hit a particular key, there would be the sound of breaking glass & the screen would look like it was shattered; the computer would belch whenever she ejected a disk; if she typed her own name, it would immediately be replaced by some other phrase; we could make a dialogue box jump all over the screen when she would try to click on the "Okay" button; we changed one of the dialogue boxes to read something like, "I am tired of this. I am going to get a glass of wine."
> Every day there was something new. I don't know how my sister got any work done because she was always hanging around her friend's door to see what would happen when the current prank took effect. Her friend would freak out every time.


I always felt you were the prankster type. That woman must have been some kind of stiff to have not caught on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


What are the animals made of, Ros?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> :lol: Go to the festival first, then fill the tub with the yarn that just "called" to you.


I'm loving this 12 step program. I'm in!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures of the river walk in nearby Madison.


Always interesting to see other parts of the world!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, thanks for the pictures of cutie Jackson and his dinosaur shirt and stuffed animal! Lucky you to have him visiting soon. Also thanks for sharing your scarf pattern.


You're welcome Caryn. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Roksolana Роксолана
> by Larisa Valeeva
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/roksolana-


thanx--seemed to work now.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Everybody seems to be having boys. Maybe I will make it and stash until someone does have a girl. I'm surrounded by adorable little monkeys - I mean boys. :lol:


I mostly knit what I want to knit and sooner or later it's perfect for someone. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like you and your sister were quite the characters.


Me thinks they still are.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I mostly knit what I want to knit and sooner or later it's perfect for someone. 💞


That sounds like a perfect plan.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Me thinks they still are.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have been remembering my couple of trips to the Olympic Peninsula. Recall driving from Seattle north and across the top of the region. Lots of stripped naked mountains of their forests. I called them tree graveyards. Very messy affairs. But the Olympic National Park was beautiful Saw my first Moose there. And I loved the nursing trees. Everything was so lush. Then the ocean and coastline were so unique with those rock formations that rise up out of the water. Spent time in a Native American museum out there--small but wonderfully informative. Can't remember now, but there was a story about how the funding was created for that museum.
> 
> Have people seen the film Erin Brockowich (sp?) Just watched the ending of it. The rest was white noise for most of it. Good satisfying movie.


Yes, a lot of logging does take place but also a lot of reforestation programs so always a cycle of regrowth along with the logging. It actually looked really good over there now.

Yes, that is a good movie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... That woman must have been some kind of stiff to have not caught on.


Took forever. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> So I am being very talkative today. I had a tooth pulled this afternoon and decided that I really wasn't feeling up to going to work with the children at Vacation Bible school. The novacaine was wearing off and the tooth area was hurting and I was feeling very headachy. So I took half a pain pill and stayed home. It's a good thing too because it is pouring rain out right now. They probably started to go out and all got soaked and had to come back to the church. I would have been pretty miserable and that's no way to be around the kids.
> So I finally have time to knit, but I'll be hitting the hay real soon I am sure. Since I've been just sitting here not sure how the pill is affecting me yet. Tooth is not aching.
> 
> So I want to take this time to say also that because so much is always going on here I find it hard to keep up. I speed read through while at work and even at home so I can't take the time for everything. But all the yarns are gorgeous and I do have serious yarn envy. That is part of why I have to speed through. The less I think about buying that yarn the better off I am. Although I may hit the LYS on Saturday. She will have a small percentage off everything. The big sale was on the 4th and I wasn't here.  but she always has stuff on clearance table and that will also have the percentage off.
> ...


Hope you feel better soon Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I love it!!!


Thank you Toni!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Back in the early 90s when I got my first Mac (they were so cool to play around with), I was able to customize so many sounds associated with different actions - I used mostly Star Trek clips. On start up, it would be Kirk with the "stardate" intro, if I inserted a floppy that wasn't formatted, Bones would say, "He's dead, Jim!" Folders would open to the swoosh of the doors opening... can't remember any more right now - but if I hit the delete button, I had Michael saying, Oops!" - that was a little later on, though.


Love it!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Amy is not doing well at present. I'm not sure if it is due to the med she is taking in hopes of closing up her hole. She saw the surgeon yesterday and he was going to talk with the Interventional radiologist today about what to do. She spent the night with us. Her schedule is such that she doesn't have two days off together for about three weeks and she is finding the drive home from work too tiring. She was violently sick when we were getting ready for bed last night. She was dragging this morning whe she went into work. I had emailed her hubby this morning so he knew what was going on. He went straight home from work and she was resting, then he had to go to a homeowners meeting and she called him home as she was sick again. She is doing IV fluids now and he will check her in a few minutes and I will call right after that. We are quite worried about her. She is supposed to work tomorrow, but is off for my birthday on Saturday. I know she tries not to miss work as they are always short staffed.
> 
> Sue


I'm so sorry to hear about Amy. I really wish they would get this sorted for her. It's heartbreaking. I hope that you can have a wonderful birthday Sue in the midst of everything. Sending lots of love to you, Amy and your family 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures of the river walk in nearby Madison.


Lovely photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Have been remembering my couple of trips to the Olympic Peninsula. Recall driving from Seattle north and across the top of the region. Lots of stripped naked mountains of their forests. I called them tree graveyards. Very messy affairs. But the Olympic National Park was beautiful Saw my first Moose there. And I loved the nursing trees. Everything was so lush. Then the ocean and coastline were so unique with those rock formations that rise up out of the water. Spent time in a Native American museum out there--small but wonderfully informative. Can't remember now, but there was a story about how the funding was created for that museum.
> 
> Have people seen the film Erin Brockowich (sp?) Just watched the ending of it. The rest was white noise for most of it. Good satisfying movie.


Yes I love that movie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That's only scratching the surface. My sister worked in a lab at the University & one of her friends in another lab wasn't real computer savvy - would go to my sister for the slightest little thing.
> My sister (aided & abetted by me) put things in there like - if she hit a particular key, there would be the sound of breaking glass & the screen would look like it was shattered; the computer would belch whenever she ejected a disk; if she typed her own name, it would immediately be replaced by some other phrase; we could make a dialogue box jump all over the screen when she would try to click on the "Okay" button; we changed one of the dialogue boxes to read something like, "I am tired of this. I am going to get a glass of wine."
> Every day there was something new. I don't know how my sister got any work done because she was always hanging around her friend's door to see what would happen when the current prank took effect. Her friend would freak out every time.


Sounds like a lot of fun. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my completed July clue for the beaded lace scarf. My yarn is actually a deep purple and my beads are pale purple.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What are the animals made of, Ros?


I'm not sure Julie, I will ask Carmen. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That sounds like a perfect plan.


Thanks Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Took forever. I couldn't believe it.


I'm still smiling!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my completed July clue for the beaded lace scarf. My yarn is actually a deep purple and my beads are pale purple.


It's beautiful Pam, I can't wait to see it finished. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Pam, I can't wait to see it finished. 💞


Thank you, Ros. That will be December.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Ros. That will be December.


Wow!!! I guess I will have to wait. I'm glad you are posting photos as you go along and we get to enjoy the beauty of it. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Wow!!! I guess I will have to wait. I'm glad you are posting photos as you go along and we get to enjoy the beauty of it. 💞


It's fun to do this with one clue a month!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's fun to do this with one clue a month!


It's going to be stunning, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Almost forgot to post this photo I just received of my nephew's darling baby Aliyah in the pink Zigzag jumper that I made for her. &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Almost forgot to post this photo I just received of my nephew's darling baby Aliyah in the pink Zigzag jumper that I made for her. 💞


Both Aliyah and the jumper are lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my completed July clue for the beaded lace scarf. My yarn is actually a deep purple and my beads are pale purple.


This is looking scrumptious, Pam!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Almost forgot to post this photo I just received of my nephew's darling baby Aliyah in the pink Zigzag jumper that I made for her. 💞


So pretty in pink!
;-)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is looking scrumptious, Pam!!


Thank you , Jane.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Both Aliyah and the jumper are lovely.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So pretty in pink!
> ;-)


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm not sure Julie, I will ask Carmen. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both Aliyah and the jumper are lovely.


I agree!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so sorry to hear Amy is ill. Many prayers for her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, more great photos. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That's only scratching the surface. My sister worked in a lab at the University & one of her friends in another lab wasn't real computer savvy - would go to my sister for the slightest little thing.
> My sister (aided & abetted by me) put things in there like - if she hit a particular key, there would be the sound of breaking glass


 :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful scarf, Pam. Such a rich colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Almost forgot to post this photo I just received of my nephew's darling baby Aliyah in the pink Zigzag jumper that I made for her. 💞


Another lovely baby :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am feeling better today. I have a meditation weekend starting today. Yesterday I didn't think I would go but I shall. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can fetch me home. I have and will not do the cooking I normally do 
*Sue*, have a lovely Birthday.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--beautiful scarf. Coming along so well.
Am glad to hear the reforestation program was begun. I remember talking about it but when I was driving the Olympic Peninsula it was so depressing. trees are a renewable resource fortunately, but not the old growth trees.

Sue--Happy B'day. Hope it is a pleasant one.

Norma--That mediation weekend sounds good. Maybe you can effect some healing on the body while rejuvenating the spirit.

Sundance TV runs some pretty good movies and have seen several of my favorites this past week. What actually is good is that they replay them several times in a day so when I fall asleep mid-film, it often is replaying when I waste up. Better chance of seeing the whole thing--sort of serial style.

Jane--I think we should call you our imp-in-residence.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Another lovely baby :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am feeling better today. I have a meditation weekend starting today. Yesterday I didn't think I would go but I shall. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can fetch me home. I have and will not do the cooking I normally do
> *Sue*, have a lovely Birthday.


I'm glad you are feeling better Norma. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, lovely beaded scarf. Look's great-the beads are perfect. 

Ros, great picture of Aliyah in your pink jumper.

Morna, have a peaceful and healing weekend.

Jane, you need to put "imp in residence" in your signature line. And that sentence leads me to ask. . . 

Anyone know how Elizabeth is doing?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, great picture of Aliyah in your pink jumper.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ros--that little one is growing so fast. The croc is amazing. I didn't quite get it. Was it a floor sculpture? Fun.





RosD said:


> It's a play area at a fast food place. Jackson got to play while Mum & Dad were watching him and having a coffee.


From page 119-120 --> Looks like a turtle to me.



TLL said:


> . ..It sure sounds like you had fun with that first computer...





jscaplen said:


> That's only scratching the surface. My sister worked in a lab at the University & one of her friends in another lab wasn't real computer savvy - would go to my sister for the slightest little thing.
> My sister (aided & abetted by me) put things in there like - if she hit a particular key, there would be the sound of breaking glass & the screen would look like it was shattered; the computer would belch whenever she ejected a disk; if she typed her own name, it would immediately be replaced by some other phrase; we could make a dialogue box jump all over the screen when she would try to click on the "Okay" button; we changed one of the dialogue boxes to read something like, "I am tired of this. I am going to get a glass of wine."
> Every day there was something new. I don't know how my sister got any work done because she was always hanging around her friend's door to see what would happen when the current prank took effect. Her friend would freak out every time.


Okay...you've started something! Now I get to find the correct folder and play. I knew where is was for Windows 2000...will browse and drool when I find the wav files to fill where I want to change the sounds. That's the only files that will play in the windows sound...though that may have changed in the NEWER MS Windows.

*tamarque* --> You'll have to add me to that list. I just didn't think of it immediately...but I'm going to be playing with YouTube shortly...now that the sound files are cooperating (several owl files earlier this week).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> From page 119-120 --> Looks like a turtle to me.


On page 112 Jackson is standing on a crocodile. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


Congrats on the WIP sock completion. Now the pleasure of wearing them begins.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Not to belabor the off topic of mold, but going to the insure an company was mentioned. Need to point out that you NEVER want to use that four letter word with them. Most insurance policies are specific about excluding mold damage. They will pay for the water damage as when a roof leaks or the furnace damaged from flooding but the mold is a big No, No. What you do is talk about noxious odors and the need to do a thorough clean up and detoxing. Often the companies want to give you only $30 for bleach. You need to tell them you never use bleach as it is toxic and you have a reaction to it and you want a professional cleaning company to come and do the job. It could cost $2-4000.00 for an average basement.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful scarf, Pam. Such a rich colour :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am feeling better today. I have a meditation weekend starting today. Yesterday I didn't think I would go but I shall. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can fetch me home. I have and will not do the cooking I normally do
> *Sue*, have a lovely Birthday.


Glad you are feeling better. Have a really good weekend.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--beautiful scarf. Coming along so well.
> Am glad to hear the reforestation program was begun. I remember talking about it but when I was driving the Olympic Peninsula it was so depressing. trees are a renewable resource fortunately, but not the old growth trees.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


They look great!!! Well done on getting them finished. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> They look great!!! Well done on getting them finished. :thumbup:


Thanks all! So glad to have them done. And to get back into sock knitting. I love handknitted socks.

Tanya, thanks for the heads up on how to deal with the insurance company. That is good to know if we need it. I think we will be ok, but we will be keeping an eye on things. What I would really like would be about a week of cool DRY weather with sunshine to open the windows down there and give it a chance to really dry out.

Couldn't resist sharing these pictures. 

this is the Friday I get to go to my DIL and knit together. Looking forward to making some more headway on the One skein scarf. I am more than halfway done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


Yay!!!! Fantastic Bev, they look great. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all! So glad to have them done. And to get back into sock knitting. I love handknitted socks.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the heads up on how to deal with the insurance company. That is good to know if we need it. I think we will be ok, but we will be keeping an eye on things. What I would really like would be about a week of cool DRY weather with sunshine to open the windows down there and give it a chance to really dry out.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful photos Bev. 💞


I agree, Bev. Beautiful photos. I, too, love handknitted socks and need to get started on another pair. Enjoy your day with your DIL.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> You're welcome Toni, I don't know about the purl stitch, I just did it that way. Knit stitch would probably be ok too. A lady on KP asked if it would turn out the same if she did a knit stitch instead of the purl so I did a little swatch for her. I knitted the first and last stitch. I used yard forward, knit 2 together instead of wrap yarn around needle, purl 2 together and it might be easier for her. They look very similar. Again personal preferences.💞


Thank you, Ros! I appreciate your taking the time to show how much alike they are. I thought they would be. Bless You!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Ros! I appreciate your taking the time to show how much alike they are. I thought they would be. Bless You!!!


You're welcome Toni. 💞


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lovely Pictures of flowers!!!

I am still not getting updates...again...ughhhhh...

anyway, I am busy trying to knit as much as I can...very hot here is FL.

I have my eye on some Posh Yarn for this week's sale...actually found someone to be my personal shopper....now who was it that posted info and made me swoop down this rabbit hole...

I am going to purchase Valerie Siren Whose Voices Bring Music to my Ears and Gina Forget about Today until Tomorrow. Don't you think these will look good together for a sweater/plus hat and fingerless gloves?...I am designing a top-down pattern from the book I own called: Top Down Sweaters by Ann Budd

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/the-knitters-handy-book-of-top-down-sweaters-basic-designs-in-multiple-sizes-and-gauges
Here is a link to the eye candy...

http://poshyarn.co.uk/shop

There is plenty of room in this Rabbit Hole for more to follow...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> That's only scratching the surface. My sister worked in a lab at the University & one of her friends in another lab wasn't real computer savvy - would go to my sister for the slightest little thing.
> My sister (aided & abetted by me) put things in there like - if she hit a particular key, there would be the sound of breaking glass & the screen would look like it was shattered; the computer would belch whenever she ejected a disk; if she typed her own name, it would immediately be replaced by some other phrase; we could make a dialogue box jump all over the screen when she would try to click on the "Okay" button; we changed one of the dialogue boxes to read something like, "I am tired of this. I am going to get a glass of wine."
> Every day there was something new. I don't know how my sister got any work done because she was always hanging around her friend's door to see what would happen when the current prank took effect. Her friend would freak out every time.


Gosh, I remember working the computer lab at school and doing those things. We used to make the computers make grinding noises on occasion, or have the letters 'fall' off the screen. TSR's galore


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another nice month for your shawl Pam. Nice color and beads. Thanks for posting your progress.

Yippee!! Socks done! Nice job Bev. I like the pattern. And you have needles free for something else 

Minkyarns has another sale on: http://www.minkyarn.com/collections/chambery-90-mink-10-cashmere-3-ply-fingering Aargh! I need to be strong. I am saving to build a new house. BTW, DH found a plan that has a huge upstairs media room that he says would make a nice craft room.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Norma, I hope your day of rest and knitting does wonders for you.
> 
> Those mold stories are scary. My son was chronically stuffy and we had him tested for allergies. Mold was the only thing he reacted to. It is released with the snow melt and floats around in the air until it freezes again. :?


I have never heard of such a thing??? poor thing.. mold spores are everywhere.. I hope he finds a solution so that he can be more comfortable 

Bev I also have never heard of a Vinegar Bomb.. maybe your just funning me....LOL if there is such a think that would be just the thing though! I know white vinegar works because I hate bleach and so I scrubbed all the floor boards in my kitchen with it! and that mold didn't come back for years. So I used it in a spray bottle for those hard to reach places.. then when it was dry I would get hubby to take another soaked rag and wipe it up.. I mostly concentrated on the kitchen and bathroom.. We were shocked to see how fast it spread all over the rest of the house.. I am so glad that at the time it did that was right before we moved and my son had already was on his own!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope your mouth feels better soon, Chris.


Me too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Once lived in an apartment that was so damp mold grew on my clothes. Yuck. We complained to the landlady. First she said we did not run our A/C enough. Ha Ha! It is only off about two weeks a year. She finally stopped in and was surprised that inside was more humid than outside (I live in an area with 70 to 95% humidity most of the time). She put in two dehumidifiers which I emptied twice a day and it was still damp. Turned out the apartment upstairs had a plumbing leak in the concrete floor. I don't know if the leak ever got fixed.


The house next door to us is a split level and the upstairs was rented to a young family.. they didn't realize there was a plumbing problem.. but every bit of water they used ended up in the vacant apartment downstairs.. all the "Plumbing"!! toilet too!! so after several months of that (who couldn't smell that!!!) the owner stopped by and they found 6+ inches of waste covering the entire down stairs!! they had to completely remove all the flooring, dry walls, appliances, and have hazmat come out to do most of the work!! it was a mess that took over 6 months to clean up.. and now it seems ever few months there are workers over there.. the place just needs to be torn down and a new structure put up!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Amy is not doing well at present. I'm not sure if it is due to the med she is taking in hopes of closing up her hole. She saw the surgeon yesterday and he was going to talk with the Interventional radiologist today about what to do. She spent the night with us. Her schedule is such that she doesn't have two days off together for about three weeks and she is finding the drive home from work too tiring. She was violently sick when we were getting ready for bed last night. She was dragging this morning whe she went into work. I had emailed her hubby this morning so he knew what was going on. He went straight home from work and she was resting, then he had to go to a homeowners meeting and she called him home as she was sick again. She is doing IV fluids now and he will check her in a few minutes and I will call right after that. We are quite worried about her. She is supposed to work tomorrow, but is off for my birthday on Saturday. I know she tries not to miss work as they are always short staffed.
> 
> Sue


I'm not surprised you are worried. Do hope they find a way of helping her - and her health is more important than work. Sending positive energy with my good wishes.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well, she can get the parent to come, too. I began a daycare program that way.


No, please, Tanya. After ** years teaching, I really don't want to do day care.  Think of what is left of my sanity.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Some pictures of the river walk in nearby Madison.


Lovely. A good place for an early morning or evening stroll, I would imagine.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have so many pages to catch up on!! before I got too far I wanted to say:

Jane your shawl is looking great!! I love the middle part.. is there a name for that stitch? it looks like babbles or clusters.. anyway it is beautiful.. your bead placement is as always done perfectly  Those pattern books are real treasures.. I am working on building my library 

Pam that Mink is gorgeous!! I have so much new yarn that if I hadn't gotten it recently (some is still in the mail ) that I would of gotten some!! I have yarn with now projects in mind!! that's ok.. there will always be a new pattern coming along that will fit just what I have!!

Tanya I agree all these cute baby tops does make me want to start knitting for my Re-Born.. I just always find things to make and have not gotten to the many beautiful baby patterns that I have yet!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds like you and your sister were quite the characters.


Best kept apart, I would have thought.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I mostly knit what I want to knit and sooner or later it's perfect for someone. 💞


Good thinking, Ros.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Me thinks they still are.


Oh yes. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Good thinking, Ros.


Thank you Linda. 😀💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Toni, so the mold is actually outdoors and not indoors? That is scary.
> 
> Where I live is in the woods between a pond and slightly larger body of water that they call a lake. So after I bought the house I had it tested by an independent company and the woman place a tester in the house and one outside. The one outside had more mildew do some sort than the one indoors. And believe me that house was full of mildew. But she said there was only a small bit of brown mold in the attic and it was nothing to worry about. She also told me to wash all the walls with just a regular cleaning solution and then a day or 2 later to spray everything with 91% alcohol - that it kills everything and dries everything, it won't stay wet and create more mildew.
> And who knew that rubbing alcohol came in different strengths. I was in the dollar store one day and looked to see it they had it and what they had was only 50% alcohol. So I won't buy things that I want to work good there. I figure everything at the dollar stores is watered down or cut.


If you ever accidentally get that 91% to clean your thermometer you will know why the 50% is much more desirable!!! LOL we did that and I too was shocked that there were different strengths.. I don't know about everything at the dollar store being watered down.. but I do know that their crystal wine glasses are amazing and are a great brand.. they also don't break as easily.. the manager was telling us about it.. so now we get our wine glasses there 

I am going to try that Bev.. next time I get some Vodka I'll PM you to get your recipe.. right now it wouldn't do me much good. I'd have to go through all the posts to find it again .. Or the mountain of paper work that is starting to grow on my desk!! LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my completed July clue for the beaded lace scarf. My yarn is actually a deep purple and my beads are pale purple.


Lovely work, Pam.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun. 💞


Doesn't it. I wish I could make my computer belch, my grandson would love it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those Archie comics were kind of science fiction with the cars and gizmos and clothing. But everything in those comics came to be within 20 years. It should be fun for you to look them up.
> 
> So you had a traditional household where the boy got all the goodies and the girls were taught they were less than?


Wow! I read them every week and I don't remember that!! isn't that funny.. then when they made a cartoon out of it I watched that.. I just remember Archie being in love with Veronica and Betty being in love with Archie and then there was Jughead that was the goof.. I pretty much thought it was a take off of the 'Dobbie Gillis' series.. it just goes to show that I was a girly girl even way back then!! and I saw it all as a romantic comedy! and you saw the science fiction in it..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Almost forgot to post this photo I just received of my nephew's darling baby Aliyah in the pink Zigzag jumper that I made for her. 💞


Little cutie, so pretty in pink.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I have not seen them either, but I have seen the Olympic Peninsula and it is every bit as beautiful as you say it is Pam.  I hope you get there someday also, Ronie.


Thanks Toni I am sure that it is in my future  Lord willing.. we have a quest to see all the Lighthouses on the Pacific Northwest Coast


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am feeling better today. I have a meditation weekend starting today. Yesterday I didn't think I would go but I shall. I am with the right people if I am ill and DH can fetch me home. I have and will not do the cooking I normally do
> *Sue*, have a lovely Birthday.


Maybe the meditation will help. Enjoy your weekend, Norma.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Little cutie, so pretty in pink.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


Yay! Three cheers - "Hip, hip, hooray."
Great socks, Bev.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Amy is not doing well at present. I'm not sure if it is due to the med she is taking in hopes of closing up her hole. She saw the surgeon yesterday and he was going to talk with the Interventional radiologist today about what to do. She spent the night with us. Her schedule is such that she doesn't have two days off together for about three weeks and she is finding the drive home from work too tiring. She was violently sick when we were getting ready for bed last night. She was dragging this morning whe she went into work. I had emailed her hubby this morning so he knew what was going on. He went straight home from work and she was resting, then he had to go to a homeowners meeting and she called him home as she was sick again. She is doing IV fluids now and he will check her in a few minutes and I will call right after that. We are quite worried about her. She is supposed to work tomorrow, but is off for my birthday on Saturday. I know she tries not to miss work as they are always short staffed.
> 
> Sue


Sue I am so sorry... I hope she can find some peace soon.. all this trouble with that darn hole! I hope she can stay hydrated with the IV fluids.. why can't her doctors see how sensitive she is and give her something that won't make her ill... its so tiring on her.. she is lucky that she has an job that understands though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another nice month for your shawl Pam. Nice color and beads. Thanks for posting your progress.
> 
> Yippee!! Socks done! Nice job Bev. I like the pattern. And you have needles free for something else
> 
> Minkyarns has another sale on: http://www.minkyarn.com/collections/chambery-90-mink-10-cashmere-3-ply-fingering Aargh! I need to be strong. I am saving to build a new house. BTW, DH found a plan that has a huge upstairs media room that he says would make a nice craft room.


Thank you, Melanie. Yes, a nice big craft room would be wonderful!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all! So glad to have them done. And to get back into sock knitting. I love handknitted socks.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the heads up on how to deal with the insurance company. That is good to know if we need it. I think we will be ok, but we will be keeping an eye on things. What I would really like would be about a week of cool DRY weather with sunshine to open the windows down there and give it a chance to really dry out.
> 
> ...


Love your raindrop photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Lovely Pictures of flowers!!!
> 
> I am still not getting updates...again...ughhhhh...
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful colors, DFL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni I am sure that it is in my future  Lord willing.. we have a quest to see all the Lighthouses on the Pacific Northwest Coast


That's a great quest, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yay!!!! Fantastic Bev, they look great. 💞


ditto


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my completed July clue for the beaded lace scarf. My yarn is actually a deep purple and my beads are pale purple.


That looks great, Pam! 

I am still smiling about the computer joke our prankster played also. 

*Bev has graciously agreed to host for one more week.  * We have an odd week tossed into our schedule. So we have one more week to work on WIP's, folks. Let's get 'em done!  *Thank you, Bev!!!*


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have been remembering my couple of trips to the Olympic Peninsula. Recall driving from Seattle north and across the top of the region. Lots of stripped naked mountains of their forests. I called them tree graveyards. Very messy affairs. But the Olympic National Park was beautiful Saw my first Moose there. And I loved the nursing trees. Everything was so lush. Then the ocean and coastline were so unique with those rock formations that rise up out of the water. Spent time in a Native American museum out there--small but wonderfully informative. Can't remember now, but there was a story about how the funding was created for that museum.
> 
> Have people seen the film Erin Brockowich (sp?) Just watched the ending of it. The rest was white noise for most of it. Good satisfying movie.


Love that movie!! she did a great job with it! I also didn't know that Washington had Moose!  I would love to see that... and your right the Logging was terrible and they just went in and stripped the land.. now they are more closely regulated and have to replant as they log! in our part of Oregon they have been doing that for decades now and you can see the difference it makes.. there are still some areas that are ugly with bare patches.. but they are also re-planted and in a few years will look green and beautiful again.. there are strict regulations on our Old Forest's Trees and they are protected  finally!!! it is a huge debate and lots of towns dried up when those regulations were enforced.. we lost our mill and most of our population. A lot of family's had to move away and look for jobs. It is very sad and a loose loose situation  It is one of the reasons the company my husband works for was created.. Most of the employees worked in the mill.. it was a nice place for them to go and not have to leave..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That looks great, Pam!
> 
> I am still smiling about the computer joke our prankster played also.
> 
> *Bev has graciously agreed to host for one more week.  * We have an odd week tossed into our schedule. So we have one more week to work on WIP's, folks. Let's get 'em done!  *Thank you, Bev!!!*


Thank you so much Bev. 💞💐💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:
 

> Lovely Pictures of flowers!!!
> 
> I am still not getting updates...again...ughhhhh...
> 
> ...


Beautiful yarns. i have that Ann Budd book and am currently using her other one that does the bottom up.
I recently finished this vest using that "recipe" book and recovered yarn. It was originally a Debbie Bliss cabled vest and I loved the cables but it was drop shoulder and I should have known better - they just don't suit me. Also the cables at the shoulder didn't match. So I frogged it, used the Ann BUdd recipe and a stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another nice month for your shawl Pam. Nice color and beads. Thanks for posting your progress.
> 
> Yippee!! Socks done! Nice job Bev. I like the pattern. And you have needles free for something else
> 
> Minkyarns has another sale on: http://www.minkyarn.com/collections/chambery-90-mink-10-cashmere-3-ply-fingering Aargh! I need to be strong. I am saving to build a new house. BTW, DH found a plan that has a huge upstairs media room that he says would make a nice craft room.


The yarn is tempting but I think I would prefer a nice house with a my own craft room. Your husband sounds great.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my completed July clue for the beaded lace scarf. My yarn is actually a deep purple and my beads are pale purple.


That is beautiful Pam! Your stitches are perfect! I love how your YO's all are the same and round!!  I will be thrilled when my knitting gets to this point.. Practice Practice Practice!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful yarns. i have that Ann Budd book and am currently using her other one that does the bottom up.
> I recently finished this vest using that "recipe" book and recovered yarn. It was originally a Debbie Bliss cabled vest and I loved the cables but it was drop shoulder and I should have known better - they just don't suit me. Also the cables at the shoulder didn't match. So I frogged it, used the Ann BUdd recipe and a stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book.


It's gorgeous Linda. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That looks great, Pam!
> 
> I am still smiling about the computer joke our prankster played also.
> 
> *Bev has graciously agreed to host for one more week.  * We have an odd week tossed into our schedule. So we have one more week to work on WIP's, folks. Let's get 'em done!  *Thank you, Bev!!!*


Thanks from me too but I will be on WIP's for some considerable time, (Guernseys) no matter what everyone else is up to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful yarns. i have that Ann Budd book and am currently using her other one that does the bottom up.
> I recently finished this vest using that "recipe" book and recovered yarn. It was originally a Debbie Bliss cabled vest and I loved the cables but it was drop shoulder and I should have known better - they just don't suit me. Also the cables at the shoulder didn't match. So I frogged it, used the Ann BUdd recipe and a stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book.


It looks good, Linda!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Such a cute baby Ros!! and she looks so sweet in the top you made her!

WOO HOO !!!! Bev!! they look great too.. good for you for sticking to it and getting them done


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Such a cute baby Ros!! and she looks so sweet in the top you made her!
> 
> WOO HOO !!!! Bev!! they look great too.. good for you for sticking to it and getting them done


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am feeling better today. I have a meditation weekend starting today....


I am sure that you will feel refreshed afterwards, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Linda. 💞


Thanks, Ros. I have to admit that I made abig mistake and followed the wrong column in the recipe so the vest was too small. I couldn't face doing all taht twisted trellis again so I got creative and picked up stitches from the front side edes and knitted a band of twisted rib horizontally before grafting it to the back edges. Hope this pic shows it clearly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks good, Linda!


Thank you, Julie. Not quite to your standard but at least I'm happy to wear it now.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I'm caught up!! wow lots of reading.. I will make sure I check in after work from now on... I just spent a hour and a half and 2 cups of coffee reading all the posts.. 

DFL that is beautiful yarn! lucky you to have a buyer for you 

Bev thanks for the pictures.. I love the little place tucked up in the trees. 

Chris please take it easy.. I am just now feeling great after my tooth pull.. of course it has to do with the dentist!

Melanie that new house plan sounds like a winner.. I'd love to have my own craft room again  we had one in one of our houses (actually a few houses) and they are great... hubby worked on his things and I worked on mine.. I was into quilting then and it was a great size area that allowed me to spread it all out and work on them.. 

I need to get off of here if I am going to get any knitting done!! I'm too tired in the evening to knit.. we are too busy during my lunch break to knit and I have so many errands and house work to do before work.. I am running ragged!!! I just keep telling myself its only for 2 months then it slows down some!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Ros. I have to admit that I made abig mistake and followed the wrong column in the recipe so the vest was too small. I couldn't face doing all taht twisted trellis again so I got creative and picked up stitches from the front side edes and knitted a band of twisted rib horizontally before grafting it to the back edges. Hope this pic shows it clearly.


Wow!!! Very clever, Linda. I love that creativity. It looks great. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Found the location for the placement of the MS Windows wav files (needed for playing the different sounds for each "feature" in the Windows media errata and etc. Someone will have to get me the other sounds as I find the needed web source...I'm into cat purrs and greetings...but finding a source for the burps that doesn't lock up and show an error...?! If it locks up for me...what hope would all y'all have for getting a non-malware download?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Posh has this week's list up - very limited, though. There are only Lace & Heavy Lace (which I would be fine with normally) plus only 2 bases Gina - which is 75% mohair (not appealing to me) & Valerie which is being offered for the last time.
There are some lovely colourways in the Gina, even though I wouldn't want to knit with it. I really like _Bye, Bye, Gallbladder_. However, I am merely window shopping absolutely * NO* intention of buying any this week.

Also, in case anyone is interested Interweave has that Margaret Stove book at a great price:
Wrapped in Lace Knitted Heirloom Designs from Around the World
$5.39 book
$9.98 Digital
http://www.interweavestore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=margaret+Stovef

Unfortunately, I'd prefer the book to the digital copy, & the S&H brings the total to over $21 for me so I will stick with the "more expensive" choice on Amazon where shipping is free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Julie. Not quite to your standard but at least I'm happy to wear it now.


Oh dear, I think my reputation is greater than the reality!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> That looks great, Pam!
> 
> I am still smiling about the computer joke our prankster played also.
> 
> *Bev has graciously agreed to host for one more week.  * We have an odd week tossed into our schedule. So we have one more week to work on WIP's, folks. Let's get 'em done!  *Thank you, Bev!!!*


Thanks, Toni. Another week of working on WIPs will help a lot!  Thank you, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Anyone know how Elizabeth is doing?


She is still exiled to her recliner so has limited time at the computer. Her priority needs to be the activities that she leads on Ravelry, I would imagine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Posh has this week's list up - very limited, though. There are only Lace & Heavy Lace (which I would be fine with normally) plus only 2 bases Gina - which is 75% mohair (not appealing to me) & Valerie which is being offered for the last time.
> There are some lovely colourways in the Gina, even though I wouldn't want to knit with it. I really like _Bye, Bye, Gallbladder_. However, I am merely window shopping absolutely * NO* intention of buying any this week.
> 
> Also, in case anyone is interested Interweave has that Margaret Stove book at a great price:
> ...


So if I were in the market, it would be a similar postage- but as I am literally down to my last $7 discretionary that won't be happening- keeping it on one side in case I need to use it for a taxi.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Love that movie!! she did a great job with it! I also didn't know that Washington had Moose!  I would love to see that... and your right the Logging was terrible and they just went in and stripped the land.. now they are more closely regulated and have to replant as they log! in our part of Oregon they have been doing that for decades now and you can see the difference it makes.. there are still some areas that are ugly with bare patches.. but they are also re-planted and in a few years will look green and beautiful again.. there are strict regulations on our Old Forest's Trees and they are protected  finally!!! it is a huge debate and lots of towns dried up when those regulations were enforced.. we lost our mill and most of our population. A lot of family's had to move away and look for jobs. It is very sad and a loose loose situation  It is one of the reasons the company my husband works for was created.. Most of the employees worked in the mill.. it was a nice place for them to go and not have to leave..


We also have up here old growth forests that are protected because they are spotted owl habitats and the spotted owls are a protected species.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful yarns. i have that Ann Budd book and am currently using her other one that does the bottom up.
> I recently finished this vest using that "recipe" book and recovered yarn. It was originally a Debbie Bliss cabled vest and I loved the cables but it was drop shoulder and I should have known better - they just don't suit me. Also the cables at the shoulder didn't match. So I frogged it, used the Ann BUdd recipe and a stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book.


Beautiful vest, Linda.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


Fantastic! They look marvellous! Must feel good to have them done. 
One of my goals this party was simply to CO a pair of socks - which I haven't yet done. Only a couple of days left!
I also wanted to get back at _Be with You_ but if I am to CO _Algiers_ on Monday, I doubt that will happen.

I am, however, working on the last clue for Vampire.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful Pam! Your stitches are perfect! I love how your YO's all are the same and round!!  I will be thrilled when my knitting gets to this point.. Practice Practice Practice!!


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Couldn't resist sharing these pictures.


Beautiful!


> this is the Friday I get to go to my DIL and knit together. ...


So nice to have that time together - have fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Ros. I have to admit that I made abig mistake and followed the wrong column in the recipe so the vest was too small. I couldn't face doing all taht twisted trellis again so I got creative and picked up stitches from the front side edes and knitted a band of twisted rib horizontally before grafting it to the back edges. Hope this pic shows it clearly.


That's a great way to deal with it and it looks good!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, thanks for hosting another week. I know I said at one point that I would think about hosting but that is just not going to happen. I don't have the time . . . :-( 

Sue, I was just thinking about Amy yesterday. I do hope that a miracle happens and she is totally healed of all issues. 

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. My jaw is a little sore but otherwise I am doing good. Soft food only for a few days. I will be treating myself to a soft ice cream cone tonight I believe. 

Jane, you are a trip. I love the idea of the burp sound effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Don't you think these will look good together for a sweater/plus hat and fingerless gloves?....


You are right - they will look great together. That is one good thing about buying yarns in the one week - the dye batches are often similar & combining a variegated with a solid works out so well - or in this case getting the combined textures.
I don't envy you working with that Mohair, though. If I work with anything hairy, I end up with fibres in my eyes all the while I am knitting.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We also have up here old growth forests that are protected because they are spotted owl habitats and the spotted owls are a protected species.


I recently received an email from a bird watching site asking to take action because our government is attempting to disable the laws that are now protecting our birds. If I get another email I will share the site to go to and take action.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

For the general website:
http://soundbible.com

linda09:
http://soundbible.com/tags-burp.html
I suggest you create a folder under the media folder label "burp" (without the " on either side of the word so that you know where you are about to move the files).

You have to left mouse click on the description of the sound to get to the screen with the 3 formats that you can download. I chose the glass ping from the main website to see how pretty it could sound. And I got startled with the abruptness of the burp! Your young relative should be delighted where ever you decide to post the sound. 
:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Gosh, I remember working the computer lab at school and doing those things. We used to make the computers make grinding noises on occasion, or have the letters 'fall' off the screen. TSR's galore


They must have been Macs - 'cause PCs were never as much fun. I have been trying to think of some of the other things - one was a melting screen. My sister's friend just about put the place up when that happened.
I used to pull the scattered prank on my husband but it wasn't as much fun.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Minkyarns has another sale on...


I told you that it wouldn't take long. I have some of that Aquarius - the Dark Teal looks nice.


> I am saving to build a new house.


Remember that the yarn can be used for insulation so the cost can be built into your new house budget.


> BTW, DH found a plan that has a huge upstairs media room that he says would make a nice craft room.


Now isn't that thoughtful. Does he know that if you have a large space, you will need to fill it up?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane your shawl is looking great!!


Thank you, Ronie 


> I love the middle part.. is there a name for that stitch?


I believe that Dee called it the clove stitch.


> ... that Mink is gorgeous!!


It is also a great price.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> T
> *Bev has graciously agreed to host for one more week.  * We have an odd week tossed into our schedule. So we have one more week to work on WIP's, folks. Let's get 'em done!  *Thank you, Bev!!!*


She is just gloating over having FINISHED a WIP, lol


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Toni I am sure that it is in my future  Lord willing.. we have a quest to see all the Lighthouses on the Pacific Northwest Coast


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful yarns. i have that Ann Budd book and am currently using her other one that does the bottom up.
> I recently finished this vest using that "recipe" book and recovered yarn. It was originally a Debbie Bliss cabled vest and I loved the cables but it was drop shoulder and I should have known better - they just don't suit me. Also the cables at the shoulder didn't match. So I frogged it, used the Ann BUdd recipe and a stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book.


Very nice. So much talent to be able to just use a 'recipe'. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all! So glad to have them done. And to get back into sock knitting. I love handknitted socks.
> 
> Tanya, thanks for the heads up on how to deal with the insurance company. That is good to know if we need it. I think we will be ok, but we will be keeping an eye on things. What I would really like would be about a week of cool DRY weather with sunshine to open the windows down there and give it a chance to really dry out.
> 
> ...


Bev--get a fan going down there to begn drying and moving the damp air out thru one of the windows you have. If you were't so far I would come and give you hand. But mold will begin to develop very quickly. I dont know how much stuff is in your basement but if it is pretty empty fogging the basement with an enzyme cleaner would be good to do. Professional mold remediators can do this within a very short amount of time. For example I can fog a 1000 sf areas within 20." Then there will be a bit of time vacuuming or scrubbing as the case may be. If you do decide to do air testing and there is a mold problem, have someone come in with their professional foggers and air scrubbers.

Your flowers are wonderful. thanx.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> They must have been Macs - 'cause PCs were never as much fun. I have been trying to think of some of the other things - one was a melting screen. My sister's friend just about put the place up when that happened.
> I used to pull the scattered prank on my husband but it wasn't as much fun.


Oh I'm sure I could find the screen saver or related file...but I don't need to horrify my parents. Just adapting to the newer Operating Systems is entertainment! Don't get me started on what I could do...let's just say it ended up with the recipient (including me) having to reformat and re-installing Windows 2000.

Amazing what wiping someone's Administration rights can do in a mini-network. And you can't get them back without the two step restoration I mentioned above...or create another name for them with the full administration rights --> as I discovered with Dad's previous account having to be deleted. Didn't kill the D: drive files...just his immediate access under the old name. Not a fun 2 week re-tuning of MSN dial-up but I only had one of the 2 admin accounts knocked out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...*Bev has graciously agreed to host for one more week.  * ...So we have one more week to work on WIP's, folks. Let's get 'em done!  *Thank you, Bev!!!*


Thanks, Bev - I might manage to CO those socks & knit a row or two on _Be With You_, now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I recently finished this vest ...


Great job, Linda! - looks so comfortable & versatile, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I got creative and picked up stitches from the front side edes and knitted a band of twisted rib horizontally before grafting it to the back edges. ...


Clever you!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Melanie that new house plan sounds like a winner.. I'd love to have my own craft room again  we had one in one of our houses (actually a few houses) and they are great... hubby worked on his things and I worked on mine.. I was into quilting then and it was a great size area that allowed me to spread it all out and work on them..


Our current house has an 1800 sq detached garage but as it is not air conditioned...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Kisses for everyone from Jackson. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Kisses for everyone from Jackson. 💞


Smooches back to him ;-)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Now isn't that thoughtful. Does he know that if you have a large space, you will need to fill it up?


He thinks I take up to much space now in the laundry room, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Another nice month for your shawl Pam. Nice color and beads. Thanks for posting your progress.
> 
> Yippee!! Socks done! Nice job Bev. I like the pattern. And you have needles free for something else
> 
> Minkyarns has another sale on: http://www.minkyarn.com/collections/chambery-90-mink-10-cashmere-3-ply-fingering Aargh! I need to be strong. I am saving to build a new house. BTW, DH found a plan that has a huge upstairs media room that he says would make a nice craft room.


And here I thought I saved myself from the Mink sink hole!!!!

And a new house? Pretty nice and nice husband to consider a big space for your craft work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Smooches back to him ;-)


Thanks Jane, I really should be asleep now as it's past midnight. Hope everyone has a great day/evening. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I am going to purchase Valerie Siren Whose Voices Bring Music to my Ears and Gina Forget about Today until Tomorrow. Don't you think these will look good together for a sweater/plus hat and fingerless gloves?...I am designing a top-down pattern from the book I own called: Top Down Sweaters by Ann Budd


That yarn is absolutely yummy, DFL! It will look great in a sweater.

Ronie, just let me know whenever you are ready for the recipe.

Linda, love that warm looking grey vest. Great stitching. I never saw your 'mistake.'  Very creative fix.

Thanks, Jane, for the update on Elizabeth. And now you have an extra week to cast on those socks. 

Thanks for all the comments on my socks-Yay! They're done!-and my pictures. I appreciate them all.



Melanie said:


> She is just gloating over having FINISHED a WIP, lol


No, just happy to have another week to get my scarf finished. I am over half way on that one and will be glad to finish it. 

Tanya,thanks for the heads up on the fan. I will get on that immediately.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, I think my reputation is greater than the reality!


I think your projects are better planned. I did minimal planning and pitched in. If I were to knit this again I would probably place the panels slightly differently and would definitely think things through more thoroughly if using new yarn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And here I thought I saved myself from the Mink sink hole!!!!
> 
> And a new house? Pretty nice and nice husband to consider a big space for your craft work.


Well, he is trying to distract me from the library idea - two story, fireplace (not that we need one, just for the look), big leather wing back chairs, and a ladder to get to the balcony, which has it's own ladder to get to the taller shelves. Did I mention I also have a book stash?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful vest, Linda.


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The house next door to us is a split level and the upstairs was rented to a young family.. they didn't realize there was a plumbing problem.. but every bit of water they used ended up in the vacant apartment downstairs.. all the "Plumbing"!! toilet too!! so after several months of that (who couldn't smell that!!!) the owner stopped by and they found 6+ inches of waste covering the entire down stairs!! they had to completely remove all the flooring, dry walls, appliances, and have hazmat come out to do most of the work!! it was a mess that took over 6 months to clean up.. and now it seems ever few months there are workers over there.. the place just needs to be torn down and a new structure put up!


Whoever did the clean up did not do it right if the problem persists. Sounds like the medical industry applying bandaids instead of providing a cure in order to assure ongoing business.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No, please, Tanya. After ** years teaching, I really don't want to do day care.  Think of what is left of my sanity.


Oh, no! I wasn't suggesting you do a day care. I was only saying that you can draw a child close for a knitting project and include the parent to avoid being arrested as per Jane's cautionary note. (LOL). The day care reference was only to say that I did things like that to bring people together by just going up to them and asking. And I did start a day care program when my daughter was 4 mod old along with a friend with a same age child. We went around the park and talked to women with tiny children to survey their interest and within a week we had a day care coop going. Now to make it work for our knitting passions.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I recently received an email from a bird watching site asking to take action because our government is attempting to disable the laws that are now protecting our birds. If I get another email I will share the site to go to and take action.


Very interesting. I hadn't heard that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Today's temptations...

Eternally yours by Anniken Allis
http://www.letsknit.co.uk/free-knitting-patterns/lace-shawl2?utm_source=lknewsletter&utm_medium=20150710&utm_campaign=monthly

We know who likes pineapples - Print Friendly comes in handy here.
Pineapple Centerpiece
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/pages/pineapple-centerpiece-free-pattern

Another item by Rose Williams 
My Friend Virginia
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-friend-virginia

Fortune's Shawlette by Tamara Kelly
http://www.mooglyblog.com/fortunes-shawlette/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, where would I look for an enzeimer (SP-soory) cleaner fogger. That sounds like an excellent plan. Windows are open and fan is running.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> For the general website:
> http://soundbible.com
> 
> linda09:
> ...


What fun. Thank you very much. :twisted:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda---love your vest. Your creative fix is the kind I do all the time not only with knitting but everything else in life it seems. I call it being flexible and open to possibilities. That is great stitch definition and great stitch pattern. If you can share it, I would love to have a copy of the stitch pattern.

Pam--there is a movement in Congress to undo all the EPA regs that protect wild life on one hand, and on the other, the effort is to allow private corporations to have deforestation, mining and water rights to all our natural resources. We won't even get into fracking and oil drilling in the Arctic. These reactionary people would eliminate the EPA which is what they have said.

Very glad the reforestation programs have gotten going in the NW. It was heartbreaking driving west along the northern Olympic Peninsula and seeing huge swathes of forest cut up the whole side of the mountain. And the tree debris was massive-large branches lying every which way. It really did feel like the saddest tree cemetery.


Ronie--I remember the battle over saving the spotted owls and old growth trees. Disgusting that we can never give up vigilance on these issues as there are those who never accepted the idea of preserving nature over corporate profits.

DFL--great yarns. Looking forward to seeing your projects.

Melanie--that new Mink yarn sale got me. I felt so remiss for missing the one the other week that I bought 2 balls of the natural color mink/cashmere fingering yarn. This sale's colors are nowheres near as exciting as the last one, but this neutral color should make a high end scarf.

Bev--I use several different kinds of cleaners. I will get back to you later when not in such a crazed state with some specifics.

Ros--love Jackson's little puckered mouth. Very kissable and huggable.

And your sweet top for Aliyah--lovely. I do enjoy seeing your work. It sparkles--it is so crisp.

FYI, for those interested int he Heritage Lace book. On Amazon it is $4 and $3 + $4 S&H. So much less than what Jane posted. There are a few of the lace books we discussed here so have fun.

Bev--thanks for continuing to host. We have been having lots of fun.

I have been asking the goddess for a new house to do and just got a call for a new foundation inspection. Gotta love it--always need to be very specific when asking the universe for something.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...FYI, for those interested int he Heritage Lace book. On Amazon it is $4 and $3 + $4 S&H. So much less than what Jane posted. ...


Canadian Amazon doesn't offer the same prices as the US version - nor the same products. I would assume that in Australia & New Zealand, it differs as well.

ETA: ... and in the UK - how could I forget you guys?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Kisses for everyone from Jackson. 💞


Big kiss back.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh, no! I wasn't suggesting you do a day care. I was only saying that you can draw a child close for a knitting project and include the parent to avoid being arrested as per Jane's cautionary note. (LOL). The day care reference was only to say that I did things like that to bring people together by just going up to them and asking. And I did start a day care program when my daughter was 4 mod old along with a friend with a same age child. We went around the park and talked to women with tiny children to survey their interest and within a week we had a day care coop going. Now to make it work for our knitting passions.


 :-D I got what you meant, Tanya - was just being silly. Youngest gs (16months) is coming to stay on his own for a few days from Monday. Soo looking forward to it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Kisses for everyone from Jackson. 💞


And kisses right back to him!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And here I thought I saved myself from the Mink sink hole!!!!
> 
> And a new house? Pretty nice and nice husband to consider a big space for your craft work.


I broke down and got 2 balls of the Raspberry Sorbet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well, he is trying to distract me from the library idea - two story, fireplace (not that we need one, just for the look), big leather wing back chairs, and a ladder to get to the balcony, which has it's own ladder to get to the taller shelves. Did I mention I also have a book stash?


That sounds like a lovely idea!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

She looks precious. Lovely jumper too.

Sue


RosD said:


> Almost forgot to post this photo I just received of my nephew's darling baby Aliyah in the pink Zigzag jumper that I made for her. 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking great. Congrats on finishing them. Is that a KnitPicks Stroll yarn? I knit a pair a couple of years ago that looks like that yarn, but mine were just a basic sock pattern.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Both Aliyah and the jumper are lovely.


I totally agree!!!  So sweet!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


YEAH!!!! Congratulations on a beautiful pair of socks. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Have a really good weekend.


May you have a peaceful and restful weekend, Norma.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have never heard of such a thing??? poor thing.. mold spores are everywhere.. I hope he finds a solution so that he can be more comfortable
> 
> Bev I also have never heard of a Vinegar Bomb.. maybe your just funning me....LOL if there is such a think that would be just the thing though! I know white vinegar works because I hate bleach and so I scrubbed all the floor boards in my kitchen with it! and that mold didn't come back for years. So I used it in a spray bottle for those hard to reach places.. then when it was dry I would get hubby to take another soaked rag and wipe it up.. I mostly concentrated on the kitchen and bathroom.. We were shocked to see how fast it spread all over the rest of the house.. I am so glad that at the time it did that was right before we moved and my son had already was on his own!


He seems to have "grown out of it", if that makes any sense. He is doing very well compared to when he was younger. Thanks, Ronie. I will keep that vinegar idea handy.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bev, your dew/raindrops on the flowers are simply beautiful!

DFL, those greens will be so pretty together for your sweater and mitts. 

Melanie, the huge craft room your hubby is talking about sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking great. Congrats on finishing them. Is that a KnitPicks Stroll yarn? I knit a pair a couple of years ago that looks like that yarn, but mine were just a basic sock pattern.
> 
> Sue


Yep, that's Stroll handpainted sock yarn. 

Ronie, there is no such thing as a vinegar bomb.  Just me being silly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Kisses for everyone from Jackson. 💞


What a darling!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Bev, your dew/raindrops on the flowers are simply beautiful!


Thanks, Toni and all. I have so much fun with the camera.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I think your projects are better planned. I did minimal planning and pitched in. If I were to knit this again I would probably place the panels slightly differently and would definitely think things through more thoroughly if using new yarn.


I do try to get the tape measure and stitch count accurate- but it does not always work.

An icon of my youth has died- Omar Sharif


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful yarns. i have that Ann Budd book and am currently using her other one that does the bottom up.
> I recently finished this vest using that "recipe" book and recovered yarn. It was originally a Debbie Bliss cabled vest and I loved the cables but it was drop shoulder and I should have known better - they just don't suit me. Also the cables at the shoulder didn't match. So I frogged it, used the Ann BUdd recipe and a stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book.


Very nice, Linda!!! You will get a LOT of use out of that vest. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I broke down and got 2 balls of the Raspberry Sorbet.


Glorious colour!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear of his death. I was a big fan too.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I do try to get the tape measure and stitch count accurate- but it does not always work.
> 
> An icon of my youth has died- Omar Sharif


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sue!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...An icon of my youth has died- Omar Sharif


I hadn't heard that. Thanks for the news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I hadn't heard that. Thanks for the news.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glorious colour!


 :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't had a chance to do any knitting today. I spent the day up at Kat's. We went to the store so that Alexandra could buy herself a little bag to colour. I didn't know before but her parents just started to give her a little allowance about five weeks ago and she saved up so she could buy this bag. It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money. She was quite the big girl as she handed her money over to the cashier. She even got a little change.

I got home about an hour ago and had a call from Amy. She didn't go into work today and she spoke with her dr this afternoon and he said it was time to go to the ER as she has done all she can at home. She is going to the hospital near where she lives, so I imagine it will take a while just getting her info as she has a long and complicated history. We will wait a couple of hours before checking on her.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money...


So cute 


> ...he said it was time to go to the ER...


Oh, poor Amy.
You guys must be at wits' end!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Kisses for everyone from Jackson. 💞


Love those sweet kisses! Hugs and kisses back.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, poor Amy.
> You guys must be at wits' end!


 :? Please keep us posted, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just got my mink - that Vampire colourway is gorgeous & the yarn feels heavenly.
And speaking of Vampire, I am working on the last clue now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just got my mink - that Vampire colourway is gorgeous & the yarn feels heavenly.
> And speaking of Vampire, I am working on the last clue now.


Pretty! Pretty!! Pretty!!! They are all looking like they are nice to work with.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't had a chance to do any knitting today. I spent the day up at Kat's. We went to the store so that Alexandra could buy herself a little bag to colour. I didn't know before but her parents just started to give her a little allowance about five weeks ago and she saved up so she could buy this bag. It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money. She was quite the big girl as she handed her money over to the cashier. She even got a little change.
> 
> I got home about an hour ago and had a call from Amy. She didn't go into work today and she spoke with her dr this afternoon and he said it was time to go to the ER as she has done all she can at home. She is going to the hospital near where she lives, so I imagine it will take a while just getting her info as she has a long and complicated history. We will wait a couple of hours before checking on her.
> 
> Sue


Oh, Sue, I'm so sorry. Will keep you all in my thoughts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just got my mink - that Vampire colourway is gorgeous & the yarn feels heavenly.
> And speaking of Vampire, I am working on the last clue now.


The yarn is beautiful and your Vampire is looking great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't had a chance to do any knitting today. I spent the day up at Kat's. We went to the store so that Alexandra could buy herself a little bag to colour. I didn't know before but her parents just started to give her a little allowance about five weeks ago and she saved up so she could buy this bag. It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money. She was quite the big girl as she handed her money over to the cashier. She even got a little change.
> 
> I got home about an hour ago and had a call from Amy. She didn't go into work today and she spoke with her dr this afternoon and he said it was time to go to the ER as she has done all she can at home. She is going to the hospital near where she lives, so I imagine it will take a while just getting her info as she has a long and complicated history. We will wait a couple of hours before checking on her.
> 
> Sue


Hoping all the very best for Amy. This has gone on for such a long time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Pretty! Pretty!! Pretty!!! They are all looking like they are nice to work with.


ditto


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> An icon of my youth has died- Omar Sharif


Sorry to hear that, Julie. It's hard when someone has been a part of your youth.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, poor Amy.
> You guys must be at wits' end!


So sorry, Sue. Praying for you both. She and you have worked to hard to do the right thing, the thing that she needed. I hope that a solution is found soon.

Jane, love that yarn and, of course your Vampire is coming along great!! Looks wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry to hear that, Julie. It's hard when someone has been a part of your youth.


He is the handsome guy from Dr Zhivago and other movies.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Pretty! Pretty!! Pretty!!! They are all looking like they are nice to work with.


I am trying to figure which if my pending prjects would be suitable. 
I am supposed to be doing a test knit for Elizabeth but I am not sure if there is enough yarn. She says 800y & this is 766. Can't risk it, I guess.
Algiers only calls for 500y ... & now I am thinking how nice the black & Vampire would look in a two-tone shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> The yarn is beautiful and your Vampire is looking great!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love that yarn and, of course your Vampire is coming along great!! Looks wonderful!


Thank you, Bev 
I might put a push on to get it finished before Sue & I start on Algiers. Stitch count is dropping so it goes faster.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is the handsome guy from Dr Zhivago and other movies.


One of my favorite movies of all time as well as Lawrence of Arabia!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just got my mink - that Vampire colourway is gorgeous & the yarn feels heavenly.
> And speaking of Vampire, I am working on the last clue now.


Beautiful mink! And nice progress on your Vampire!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> .. & now I am thinking how nice the black & Vampire would look in a two-tone shawl.


Ooh, yes the black and Vampire would be a beautiful combo


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't had a chance to do any knitting today. I spent the day up at Kat's. We went to the store so that Alexandra could buy herself a little bag to colour. I didn't know before but her parents just started to give her a little allowance about five weeks ago and she saved up so she could buy this bag. It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money. She was quite the big girl as she handed her money over to the cashier. She even got a little change.
> 
> I got home about an hour ago and had a call from Amy. She didn't go into work today and she spoke with her dr this afternoon and he said it was time to go to the ER as she has done all she can at home. She is going to the hospital near where she lives, so I imagine it will take a while just getting her info as she has a long and complicated history. We will wait a couple of hours before checking on her.
> 
> Sue


Oh no, so sorry to hear that Amy is back in the hospital. That has to be hard on all of you. Sure hope they can help get things under control for her.

That is a great experience for your gd. She must have been so proud!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I broke down and got 2 balls of the Raspberry Sorbet.


That does look yummy! Hard to resist! But I just bought yarn at my LYS for the Dogyarn MKAL. And still have to get beads.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Kisses for everyone from Jackson. 💞


Oh, such very sweet kisses  thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Beautiful mink! And nice progress on your Vampire!


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Bev has graciously agreed to host for one more week.  * We have an odd week tossed into our schedule. So we have one more week to work on WIP's, folks. Let's get 'em done!  *Thank you, Bev!!!*


Wonderful! Thank you Bev. I am determined to finish my Madryn. I am on the 5th row of chart 4, third repeat!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Beautiful yarns. i have that Ann Budd book and am currently using her other one that does the bottom up.
> I recently finished this vest using that "recipe" book and recovered yarn. It was originally a Debbie Bliss cabled vest and I loved the cables but it was drop shoulder and I should have known better - they just don't suit me. Also the cables at the shoulder didn't match. So I frogged it, used the Ann BUdd recipe and a stitch pattern from an Alice Starmore book.


Linda, that sure did turn out beautiful! How wonderful to be able to rearrange like that!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my completed July clue for the beaded lace scarf. My yarn is actually a deep purple and my beads are pale purple.


Great job on this clue Pam. Have to get mine going soon!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My SOOOOOCCCKS are done! Woohoo! Three years in the doing.


Good for you Bev! They look like they will be very comfy. Nice colors too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Norma, glad you are feeling better and hope you have a good rejuvenating weekend.

Chris glad your tooth is feeling better and glad you can enjoy the soft ice cream! 

Melanie, what fun to be planning a house with a special room for book and yarn stash!

I think I have caught up - I know there was a lot of good info on mold cleanup too - thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> One of my favorite movies of all time as well as Lawrence of Arabia!


I think Lawrence of Arabia was one of my all time favourites. Two major hunks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Lawrence of Arabia was one of my all time favourites. Two major hunks!


:thumbup: :thumbup:

Caryn, you can get the Madryn done.  Now that you have an extra week.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

A question for those doing Dancing Bees. How big is it so far?
I just completed repeat 4 of chart 2 and it is 5" from co to current row. It seems child size. I am using US 6 needles and a lace weight yarn. 

Need to curtail connection, I have used 3/4th of data and 10 days to go. Guess all the ads on the posts are using more data than they used to. All those ads for yarn, beads, weight loss programs, etc.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Pam, that raspberry sorbet is a glorious color. I was looking at that myself.

Jane, as always fabulous stitchwork, your Vampire is great. Am looking forward to see what you make with your mink yarn.

Tricia, I just finished the 6th repeat and have about 10 inches, unblocked, but held open (sorta). I am using Gloss Lace and US 6 (4mm??) needles. I plan to stop here and wait for clue 3. I have plenty of yarn so I plan to do extra repeats of some other clue. I hope the bees make another appearance as I like how that section turned out. Jane can give you a better idea of size as she is test knitting this one.

Back to Bonnie's Wish unless I get castonitis


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Great job on this clue Pam. Have to get mine going soon!


Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> A question for those doing Dancing Bees. How big is it so far?
> I just completed repeat 4 of chart 2 and it is 5" from co to current row. It seems child size.


There's a long way to go yet. However, I kind of thought the same thing at that point. Part of the reason that I did the two extra reps. I did like the honeycomb so thought that would be a good place to increase.

I don't think that it will spoil anything by saying the following:
You have some choice in clue 4 - you can stop at row 22 or continue to 52. (I did 52.)
Then in section 5, again, you can add reps if you want to make it bigger.

I am dong the 3/4 version. If you are doing the triangle, then it might seem smaller. Right now, mine is shaping up to be quite large, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane, as always fabulous stitchwork, your Vampire is great. ...


Thank you, Melanie ;-)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Mom's Annie's Catalog order came in today...goes up to 6X...which I'm seriously considering with my white #10 crochet cotton and a #8/9/10 steel crochet hook. Will end up smaller but "correctly sized" for the larger pattern instructions. I can always add more repeats of the pineapple row repeats for length before the "final" finish-off rows. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do try to get the tape measure and stitch count accurate- but it does not always work.
> 
> An icon of my youth has died- Omar Sharif


I saw on the news. A gorgeous man, a very good actor.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't had a chance to do any knitting today. I spent the day up at Kat's. We went to the store so that Alexandra could buy herself a little bag to colour. I didn't know before but her parents just started to give her a little allowance about five weeks ago and she saved up so she could buy this bag. It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money. She was quite the big girl as she handed her money over to the cashier. She even got a little change.
> 
> I got home about an hour ago and had a call from Amy. She didn't go into work today and she spoke with her dr this afternoon and he said it was time to go to the ER as she has done all she can at home. She is going to the hospital near where she lives, so I imagine it will take a while just getting her info as she has a long and complicated history. We will wait a couple of hours before checking on her.
> 
> Sue


Stay strong.

None-the-less, Happy Birthday, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just got my mink - that Vampire colourway is gorgeous & the yarn feels heavenly.
> And speaking of Vampire, I am working on the last clue now.


Such gorgeous rich colours. Vampire is going to be a stunner.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to figure which if my pending prjects would be suitable.
> I am supposed to be doing a test knit for Elizabeth but I am not sure if there is enough yarn. She says 800y & this is 766. Can't risk it, I guess.
> Algiers only calls for 500y ... & now I am thinking how nice the black & Vampire would look in a two-tone shawl.


Oh, yes, they would look so dramatic together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I saw on the news. A gorgeous man, a very good actor.


Had some brilliant parts!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Found this on KP this morning. Looks interesting. I can't wait to try it. 

http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Stay strong.
> 
> None-the-less, Happy Birthday, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, Happy Birthday. I hope you get good news today. Hugs and prayers for all.

Another link to KP. This is gorgeous also.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348212-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Sue&#127874;. Sure hope you get a chance to celebrate and maybe cast on with your beautiful new yarn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday Sue!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Another link to KP. This is gorgeous also.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348212-1.html


I did see this, this morning. It is exquisite. Lots of nice crochet patterns on the site link too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Unfortunately, Amy was admitted to hospital last night. I am going to jazzercise in a few minutes, then when I get home we will decide what we are going to do today. We are supposed to be going to my oldest daughter's for dinner tonight.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, Happy Birthday. I hope you get good news today. Hugs and prayers for all.
> 
> Another link to KP. This is gorgeous also.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348212-1.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. Not sure of our plans today now Amy is in hospital. We will be going to my oldest daughter's tonight. Not sure if I will get to any knitting today.

Sue


sisu said:


> Happy Birthday Sue🎂. Sure hope you get a chance to celebrate and maybe cast on with your beautiful new yarn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Sur


MissMelba said:


> Happy birthday Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Found this on KP this morning. Looks interesting. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


That does look interesting. Thanks, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, Happy Birthday. I hope you get good news today. Hugs and prayers for all.
> 
> Another link to KP. This is gorgeous also.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348212-1.html


Wow! That is stunning!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Happy Birthday Sue🎂. Sure hope you get a chance to celebrate and maybe cast on with your beautiful new yarn!


Happy Birthday from me, too, Sue! I hope you have a wonderful day.  I'm so sorry about Amy having to be admitted to the hospital. I sure hope and pray they can figure this out for her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Found this on KP this morning. Looks interesting. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


This looks like a pretty neat edging and easy to do. Think it might be a good substitute for an I-cord edging, especially on kids things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--hope your day goes well given the worry about Amy. Hope they can make her comfortable. Happy B'day again--you deserve as much support as we can give


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Found this on KP this morning. Looks interesting. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


This is so cool Bev, thanks for finding it. I will use it to start a pair of sport socks for DGD that I promised her, if I ever find the time.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--hope your day goes well given the worry about Amy. Hope they can make her comfortable. Happy B'day again--you deserve as much support as we can give


Sue, my sentiments too.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Before I go through the process of signing up to be a PayPal "Receiver of fund" or whatever you do when you are the seller, I thought I might run this across you all first:

Do you think you or other KPers would be interested in Cross Stitch Books/Pattern booklets/magazine and other Cross stitch kits? I also have some items related to Needlepoint.

I am also going to post this questions on the "Buy and Sell" section of KP, but wanted you all to know.

In addition, I am going to be selling some yarns that I do not want...some of them are from freebies/grab-bags I received but know I will never use...I also have some other yarns that I want to de-stash.

So what are your thoughts...I have never been a "seller" on PayPal and I am a little leery, what are your experiences?

Thanks in advance, 

Take care all....I am continuing to work of my WIPs (promise)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--While not someone interested in cross stitch, others here are.

Regarding Pay Pal--I have used it numerous times successfully. Once I sold an expensive piece of equipment using pay pal with no problem. I also sold my published pattern this past winter on Ravelry using Pay Pal for payments. Again no problem.

What I will note is that there is a way to avoid charges by calling it a donation or gift. I would call Pay Pal to get the exact way to do this. It is very easy to reach Pay Pal. It is no different than any other financial institution and seems pretty business like in providing service 24/7.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> This is so cool Bev, thanks for finding it. I will use it to start a pair of sport socks for DGD that I promised her, if I ever find the time.


I was thinking the same about using it for a pair of socks I plan to start soon. It looks so nice and easy, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Such gorgeous rich colours. Vampire is going to be a stunner.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Found this on KP this morning. Looks interesting. I can't wait to try it. ...


Does look interesting. I also like the stitch going up the centre.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SUE!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...when I get home we will decide what we are going to do today. We are supposed to be going to my oldest daughter's for dinner tonight.


I hope that Amy got the attention that she needed last night & that you will be able to celebrate your birthday knowing that he is feeling better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Do you think you or other KPers would be interested in Cross Stitch Books/Pattern booklets/magazine and other Cross stitch kits? I also have some items related to Needlepoint.


I am not personally because I already have a stash of that kind of thing, as well. How many lifetimes do I need?? Thank you for asking, though. 
I would think, however, that others on KP would be interested.


> I have never been a "seller" on PayPal and I am a little leery, what are your experiences?


Sorry - I haven't either so I have no advice to offer. Good luck.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a few patterns to consider today...

Dreaming at Delphi by Heather McCall
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreaming-at-delphi

Already have a few patterns by her - this would make a nice light weight scarf - looks like the honeycomb in Dancing Bees. The sample must be a pre-beaded yarn because I see no mention of beads in the instructions.
Maraschino Lace Shawl by Alina Appasov
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maraschino-lace-shawl

I really like this one.
Patti's Scarf by Karen Wessel
http://crafting-a-life.com/craftlit/support-the-show/
This is a direct link to the pattern because it isnt easy to find on the page:
http://crafting-a-life.com/patterns/Wessel_PattiScarf.pdf


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DFL--While not someone interested in cross stitch, others here are.
> 
> Regarding Pay Pal--I have used it numerous times successfully. Once I sold an expensive piece of equipment using pay pal with no problem. I also sold my published pattern this past winter on Ravelry using Pay Pal for payments. Again no problem.
> 
> What I will note is that there is a way to avoid charges by calling it a donation or gift. I would call Pay Pal to get the exact way to do this. It is very easy to reach Pay Pal. It is no different than any other financial institution and seems pretty business like in providing service 24/7.


I'll give them a call before I start trying to sell...it might not be for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry - I haven't either so I have no advice to offer. Good luck.


I've only ever done currency transactions by paypal- but their fees for that are very reasonable.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a few patterns to consider today...
> 
> Dreaming at Delphi by Heather McCall
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreaming-at-delphi
> ...


Thank you, Jane, for more patterns.  I like the Patti's Scarf, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We have the same laws about the Spotted Owl.. it has saved our trees..  but I remember when the protests were going on about it.. it was pretty much a mess. 

Chris I would like a link to that also so when you get another one I'd like to see 

Jane Windows 97 had a bunch of those things but I remember playing with the sounds on our MAC it was the first computer we owned.. and it was great! But my dad built PC's and it the next several we owned were all free  I'll look up the Clove Stitch.. it is a pretty one


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Oh I'm sure I could find the screen saver or related file...but I don't need to horrify my parents. Just adapting to the newer Operating Systems is entertainment! Don't get me started on what I could do...let's just say it ended up with the recipient (including me) having to reformat and re-installing Windows 2000.
> 
> Amazing what wiping someone's Administration rights can do in a mini-network. And you can't get them back without the two step restoration I mentioned above...or create another name for them with the full administration rights --> as I discovered with Dad's previous account having to be deleted. Didn't kill the D: drive files...just his immediate access under the old name. Not a fun 2 week re-tuning of MSN dial-up but I only had one of the 2 admin accounts knocked out.


Oh my gosh Karen how could this of happened?? did you down load a virus?? I remember when we all had back up disks and had to re install our computer programs quit often. Now the manual and everything you need to know about your computer is on the computer.. Unless it is worth the price (and it probably is) of ink to print it off.. your stuck!! if the computer crashes. It sure it a good thing you know your way around these things


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wonderful! Thank you Bev. I am determined to finish my Madryn. I am on the 5th row of chart 4, third repeat!!


You are getting soooo close, Caryn!!! You can do it!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Whoever did the clean up did not do it right if the problem persists. Sounds like the medical industry applying bandaids instead of providing a cure in order to assure ongoing business.


I have no idea about that!! But what I do know is the man who owned it before its current owner was beside himself because he had put so much money remodeling the whole place and he had tenants that trashed it.. so he remodeled again and didn't rent out the bottom part! only the top.. then this happened.. after all that money he gave up.. the last straw was the plumbing. What had happened was a stand of Azaleas roots destroyed the sewer line and it all backed up... 
So he sells the place and I see where the current owner has had quite a bit of work done on it..  I'm not sure what is going on.. I'm just glad we didn't buy it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Jane, for more patterns.  I like the Patti's Scarf, too.


Nice selection. Actually printed them all out.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--love Jackson's little puckered mouth. Very kissable and huggable.
> 
> And your sweet top for Aliyah--lovely. I do enjoy seeing your work. It sparkles--it is so crisp.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't had a chance to do any knitting today. I spent the day up at Kat's. We went to the store so that Alexandra could buy herself a little bag to colour. I didn't know before but her parents just started to give her a little allowance about five weeks ago and she saved up so she could buy this bag. It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money. She was quite the big girl as she handed her money over to the cashier. She even got a little change.
> 
> I got home about an hour ago and had a call from Amy. She didn't go into work today and she spoke with her dr this afternoon and he said it was time to go to the ER as she has done all she can at home. She is going to the hospital near where she lives, so I imagine it will take a while just getting her info as she has a long and complicated history. We will wait a couple of hours before checking on her.
> 
> Sue


I admire your strength! I am sure Amy gets her strength from you and all of her family  You have a very close family and that is helping her so much.. Lets hope there is a solution to her situation soon ((( hugs))))


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Big kiss back.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And kisses right back to him!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> I broke down and got 2 balls of the Raspberry Sorbet.


I can totally understand that!!! After all it is yummy and delicious!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have no idea about that!! But what I do know is the man who owned it before its current owner was beside himself because he had put so much money remodeling the whole place and he had tenants that trashed it.. so he remodeled again and didn't rent out the bottom part! only the top.. then this happened.. after all that money he gave up.. the last straw was the plumbing. What had happened was a stand of Azaleas roots destroyed the sewer line and it all backed up...
> So he sells the place and I see where the current owner has had quite a bit of work done on it..  I'm not sure what is going on.. I'm just glad we didn't buy it!


House ownership does have its down side. I know all these problems. But quality workmanship, or the lack of it, can account for most of the problems you describe. You know the adage "penny wise, pound foolish.'


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> She looks precious. Lovely jumper too.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I hope that you have had a lovely day amongst everything that is going on. I wish I could wave a magic wand and all your troubles would wash away. Sending lots of love to you, Amy and all of your family. 💞💐💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are getting soooo close, Caryn!!! You can do it!!!


Yep, you are up to the last sprint, the end is in site. Go for it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a darling!


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Norma, glad you are feeling better and hope you have a good rejuvenating weekend.
> 
> Chris glad your tooth is feeling better and glad you can enjoy the soft ice cream!
> 
> ...


I still have a few more pages to go but your post reminded me of some comments I wanted to make 

Melanie that library sounds amazing.. It is making me want to take the ceiling out of our family room and put in a ladder!! my problem is coming down!! LOL I am sure one of those spiral stairs would be beautiful!

Chris it will probably be a bit longer than a few days.. I am just now starting to eat on that side. and it has been 3 weeks.. and when I do attempt soft food on that side my jaw aches terribly..  this will just take time for me.. I hope your's heals much quicker.. I don't remember the other tooth I had pulled years ago taking this long to get back to normal..

Norma I hope you have a wonderfully relaxing and inspiring weekend


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

DFL - I have never used PayPal as a seller but both DH and I use it regularly as buyers. No problems. Works really well from our side.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That twisted edging looks familiar and fun. Thank you for finding it, Bev! 

Happy Decision Making, Jane! Beautiful yarns, beautiful patterns.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Haven't had a chance to do any knitting today. I spent the day up at Kat's. We went to the store so that Alexandra could buy herself a little bag to colour. I didn't know before but her parents just started to give her a little allowance about five weeks ago and she saved up so she could buy this bag. It was a pleasure watching her make her first purchase with her own money. She was quite the big girl as she handed her money over to the cashier. She even got a little change.Sue


That's gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I got home about an hour ago and had a call from Amy. She didn't go into work today and she spoke with her dr this afternoon and he said it was time to go to the ER as she has done all she can at home. She is going to the hospital near where she lives, so I imagine it will take a while just getting her info as she has a long and complicated history. We will wait a couple of hours before checking on her.
> 
> Sue


I'm so sorry Sue, it must be so difficult to watch Amy go through all of this. I really wish there was a solution. 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Love those sweet kisses! Hugs and kisses back.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> She looks precious. Lovely jumper too.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I admire your strength! I am sure Amy gets her strength from you and all of her family  You have a very close family and that is helping her so much.. Lets hope there is a solution to her situation soon ((( hugs))))


Well said, Ronie. I am hoping also, Sue.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I totally agree!!!  So sweet!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The Wessel Scarf pattern is a beauty, Jane! Thank you!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just got my mink - that Vampire colourway is gorgeous & the yarn feels heavenly.
> And speaking of Vampire, I am working on the last clue now.


Beautiful Vampire Jane and yummy yarn. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I'll give them a call before I start trying to sell...it might not be for me.


I have not done this personally but with my last client she had her own internet based buisness.. she made jams and pickles and lots of stuff actually.. she did most of her income through the internet site and used Pay Pal with no problem!! I would think this would be a secure way to handle money. I think a phone call so they can talk you through it would be a great idea!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh, such very sweet kisses  thank you :thumbup:


You're welcome Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, Happy Birthday. I hope you get good news today. Hugs and prayers for all.
> 
> Another link to KP. This is gorgeous also.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-348212-1.html


It is gorgeous. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

wonderful sharing of yarn!! all that mink yarn is so pretty.. congrats to all who got theirs 

Happy Birthday Sue!! I am sure Amy wants you to go and have a good time  She is in good hands and I am sure a kind and loving words from you is all she wants 

Bev I love that edging and as soon as I can get through all of these posts I am going to play with it!! I might just do me some socks with my Stroll hand painted yarn that is coming... 

Thanks for all the pattern links Jane.. I have seen so much about Moogly lately that I signed up for the news letter  I'd love to do that shawl.. I am positive I have the yarn to use in my stash 

I didn't get any knitting done for the last few days  I am taking it easy today.. and hope to knit a little.. I'd really like to finish up the scarf this week.. I think I don't go in to work until 1pm each day next week!! so that give me a few hours a day to knit.. Love it! I just hate missing dinner with hubby... he isn't liking it either.. he stayed up late last night and we sat outside enjoying the sunset and talking about the deck we want to build..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here's a few patterns to consider today...
> 
> Dreaming at Delphi by Heather McCall
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/dreaming-at-delphi
> ...


Thanks Jane, I love Patti's Scarf. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This was taken last year. Keira -Lee won this at the Royal Show and my hubby carried it around for her for a couple of hours. Jackson liked it. &#128158;


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> This was taken last year. Keira -Lee won this at the Royal Show and my hubby carried it around for her for a couple of hours. Jackson liked it. 💞


I can imagine that he did.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, that sure did turn out beautiful! How wonderful to be able to rearrange like that!


I call it idleness, sisu.  Didn't want to start again but in this case it paid off - fooled my daughter, she thought it was intentional. :mrgreen:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

When my darling MIL was at the last hospital they actually did some scans and took X-rays. After she was back home for a couple of days, her doctor called and wanted her to have more scans. We won't know for sure for a few days but it's looking like she has lung cancer. &#128549;Her husband died when he was 56 from lung cancer. He worked up north with asbestos. Her neice died of a very agressive lung cancer 4 months after my Mum died. &#128549;&#128158;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Found this on KP this morning. Looks interesting. I can't wait to try it.
> 
> http://turtlegirl76.com/2010/11/04/tutorial-twister-garter-cuffedging/


Oh, I like that, and not just for socks. It would make a lovely edging for a baby sweater - or an adult sweater come to that. Thank you for the link.

I'm finding it impossible to keep up with the main digest at the moment - just too many outdoor activities, let alone finding knitting time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn. Not sure of our plans today now Amy is in hospital. We will be going to my oldest daughter's tonight. Not sure if I will get to any knitting today.
> 
> Sue


It's ok, it will wait patiently for you. Enjoy your evening out and let all of us worry about Amy for you for a little while.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This looks like a pretty neat edging and easy to do. Think it might be a good substitute for an I-cord edging, especially on kids things.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> This was taken last year. Keira -Lee won this at the Royal Show and my hubby carried it around for her for a couple of hours. Jackson liked it. 💞


I bet he did. Wow, it is big, could they find a space for it at home?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my darling MIL was at the last hospital they actually did some scans and took X-rays. After she was back home for a couple of days, her doctor called and wanted her to have more scans. We won't know for sure for a few days but it's looking like she has lung cancer. 😥Her husband died when he was 56 from lung cancer. He worked up north with asbestos. Her neice died of a very agressive lung cancer 4 months after my Mum died. 😥💞


Such sad news - so sorry.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I bet he did. Wow, it is big, could they find a space for it at home?


Keira-Lee kept it for a little while and then she donated it to a family with children who love it. 💞 She's a sweetie pie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Such sad news - so sorry.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Keira-Lee kept it for a little while and then she donated it to a family with children who love it. 💞 She's a sweetie pie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> There's a long way to go yet. However, I kind of thought the same thing at that point. Part of the reason that I did the two extra reps. I did like the honeycomb so thought that would be a good place to increase.
> 
> I don't think that it will spoil anything by saying the following:
> You have some choice in clue 4 - you can stop at row 22 or continue to 52. (I did 52.)
> ...


Jane, thanks. I am doing the 3/4 version too. My yarn is about the size of #10 crochet thread. It is 2 strands of something finer which makes it easy to split. Like you, I hope there are more bees. The honey comb is cute and probably easier with a different yarn. But this was in my stash. I need to keep after it if I am going to finish clue 2 before clue 3 comes out


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Prayers and hugs for Amy.
Happy Birthday Sue.
Love that edging Bev
All the yarn is so pretty. 
Love your pictures Bev.
There is more, but Sometimers just hit (or was that memory overload?) See you when I can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> This was taken last year. Keira -Lee won this at the Royal Show and my hubby carried it around for her for a couple of hours. Jackson liked it. 💞


That is a wopping big tiger!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my darling MIL was at the last hospital they actually did some scans and took X-rays. After she was back home for a couple of days, her doctor called and wanted her to have more scans. We won't know for sure for a few days but it's looking like she has lung cancer. 😥Her husband died when he was 56 from lung cancer. He worked up north with asbestos. Her neice died of a very agressive lung cancer 4 months after my Mum died. 😥💞


Oh, my dear! I do hope they can resolve the uncertainties. NOT good, by the sounds.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a wopping big tiger!


It sure is.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I still have a few more pages to go but your post reminded me of some comments I wanted to make
> 
> Melanie that library sounds amazing.. It is making me want to take the ceiling out of our family room and put in a ladder!! my problem is coming down!! LOL I am sure one of those spiral stairs would be beautiful!
> 
> ...


Oh my Ronie, 3 weeks is some long while. I have 2 other teeth pulled and I don't recall having a problem with them. But this time it might take a while too. It is bothering me right now and then sometimes not at all. I saw a recipe somewhere that I am going to make in a few minutes after I find it again. Halve an avacado and remove pit and put an egg yolk unbroken in it with as much of the egg white as will fit and bake. Mm mm, soft and delicious and I am starving.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, I like that, and not just for socks. It would make a lovely edging for a baby sweater - or an adult sweater come to that. Thank you for the link.
> 
> I'm finding it impossible to keep up with the main digest at the moment - just too many outdoor activities, let alone finding knitting time.


I have been following the main digest a bit more, because it helps when one is working 364 stitch rounds- boy is there some nasty folks around. Thank goodness for the tranquility of the LP.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh, my dear! I do hope they can resolve the uncertainties. NOT good, by the sounds.


No it's not good Julie, the doctor thinks it is, but is waiting for tests results to confirm or not.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> When my darling MIL was at the last hospital they actually did some scans and took X-rays. After she was back home for a couple of days, her doctor called and wanted her to have more scans. We won't know for sure for a few days but it's looking like she has lung cancer. 😥Her husband died when he was 56 from lung cancer. He worked up north with asbestos. Her neice died of a very agressive lung cancer 4 months after my Mum died. 😥💞


I am so sorry to hear this Ros. I do hope they are mistaken, it all just seems so hard to deal with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It sure is.💞


And you are up late/early- hope it is not worry stopping you from sleeping!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My daughter Jane and GD are going out together for a lunch date and sent me a couple of photos. I just realized that Jane is wearing the jumper inside out, oh dear. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> No it's not good Julie, the doctor thinks it is, but is waiting for tests results to confirm or not.💞


Ros, you really did not need this worry about MIL- Try to be strong just now- the tears can come later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My daughter Jane and GD are going out together for a lunch date and sent me a couple of photos. I just realized that Jane is wearing the jumper inside out, oh dear. 💞


I think one of your daughters has done this before- I wonder if (Jane?) likes reverse stocking stitch- I seem to remember noticing it must be more fashionable presently.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Ros. I do hope they are mistaken, it all just seems so hard to deal with.


Thank you Chris, we will know more sometime next week. I must admit some days I just don't want to get out of bed and face the day. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And you are up late/early- hope it is not worry stopping you from sleeping!


I am worried Julie. Last night I was awake until 1.45am and it's 1.32am now. You are also up very late. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I am worried Julie. Last night I was awake until 1.45am and it's 1.32am now. You are also up very late. 💞


Have not slept well- also a bit anxious- but that for me will resolve later today- then I can concentrate on the trip. You however are coping with some very scary issues.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros, you really did not need this worry about MIL- Try to be strong just now- the tears can come later.


Thanks Julie, I'm not crying at the moment but I know they will be coming. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, I'm not crying at the moment but I know they will be coming. 💞


When they do come, I hope DH is good with the hugs and tissues! Remember young Jackson and imagine a lovely smoochy kiss!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think one of your daughters has done this before- I wonder if (Jane?) likes reverse stocking stitch- I seem to remember noticing it must be more fashionable presently.


It was Jane and we were out for my birthday lunch and I asked her very nicely to sort it out, which she did there and then. Luckily she had a little top underneath otherwise I'm sure she would have gone to the ladies room. But she does love that jumper. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It was Jane and we were out for my birthday lunch and I asked her very nicely to sort it out, which she did there and then. Luckily she had a little top underneath otherwise I'm sure she would have gone to the ladies room. But she does love that jumper. 💞


 :thumbup: It is super that family and friends so love your craft!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> When they do come, I hope DH is good with the hugs and tissues! Remember young Jackson and imagine a lovely smoochy kiss!


Lucky for me my hubby is the best hugger. Jackson will be staying with us for a couple of days soon and I can't wait!!! Smoochy kisses and hugs from the little darling and that laughter!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lucky for me my hubby is the best hugger. Jackson will be staying with us for a couple of days soon and I can't wait!!! Smoochy kisses and hugs from the little darling and that laughter!!! 💞


That is and will be so wonderful! Jackson is visiting at just the right time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have not slept well- also a bit anxious- but that for me will resolve later today- then I can concentrate on the trip. You however are coping with some very scary issues.


I hope you get some sleep Julie and have a wonderful trip. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope you get some sleep Julie and have a wonderful trip. 💞


Knowing me, I won't sleep- just rest- waiting now to take my morning meds- then back to bed for a bit- it is so lovely to know the electric blanket is keeping it warm for me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: It is super that family and friends so love your craft!


Thanks Julie, they do and they keep me very busy!!! But what can I say, I love it!!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie, they do and they keep me very busy!!! But what can I say, I love it!!!! 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is and will be so wonderful! Jackson is visiting at just the right time.


He certainly is and we will take him to visit my MIL as she loves Jackson. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> This is so cool Bev, thanks for finding it. I will use it to start a pair of sport socks for DGD that I promised her, if I ever find the time.


That's what I thought, Chris, socks, fingerless mitts, toddler dress hemline and neckline. It will dress up anything. Top and bottom edges of a cowl. So many places. 



Jane said:


> Does look interesting. I also like the stitch going up the centre.


I know Jane, that caught my eye also. Here's a link to the sock pattern that has this stitch.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/breaking-hearts-socks



Linda said:


> I'm finding it impossible to keep up with the main digest at the moment - just too many outdoor activities, let alone finding knitting time.


I just check out the daily email KP sends ONLY when you all haven't chatted 3 or 4 pages at night.  I am used to spending 1/2 hr in the morning and if I get done early, I check out the daily updates.  I'm glad I had time yesterday. It's a pretty cool edging.

Ros, so sorry about your MIL. At least now they know what it is and can start addressing it. Hugs and prayers. It's been rough for you this last year. So sorry.

Tricia, we love it when you can pop in. 

Julie, so happy you are staying warm.  When do you get to go on your trip?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I just check out the daily email KP sends ONLY when you all haven't chatted 3 or 4 pages at night.  I am used to spending 1/2 hr in the morning and if I get done early, I check out the daily updates.  I'm glad I had time yesterday. It's a pretty cool edging.
> 
> Ros, so sorry about your MIL. At least now they know what it is and can start addressing it. Hugs and prayers. It's been rough for you this last year. So sorry.
> 
> ...


Wednesday!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry about your MIL. At least now they know what it is and can start addressing it. Hugs and prayers. It's been rough for you this last year. So sorry.


Thank you Bev, it has been a rough year, but then I've had so many. You all keep me going and I really appreciate it. People always say stop and smell the roses. I have always done that for as long as I can remember. I always appreciate the little things in life. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wednesday!


Very cool!! Praying for safe travels and happy sewing. 

Some pictures of the town of Madison.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry about your MIL. At least now they know what it is and can start addressing it. Hugs and prayers. It's been rough for you this last year. So sorry.


Oops double post. 😍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool!! Praying for safe travels and happy sewing.
> 
> Some pictures of the town of Madison.


Thanks, Bev!
More interesting photos!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's 2am and I might be able to sleep now. Have a great day/evening everyone. &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

More.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's 2am and I might be able to sleep now. Have a great day/evening everyone. 💞


Hope you do get a good sleep!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> When my darling MIL was at the last hospital they actually did some scans and took X-rays. After she was back home for a couple of days, her doctor called and wanted her to have more scans. We won't know for sure for a few days but it's looking like she has lung cancer. 😥Her husband died when he was 56 from lung cancer. He worked up north with asbestos. Her neice died of a very agressive lung cancer 4 months after my Mum died. 😥💞


Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope that's not the case for your MIL.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you do get a good sleep!


From me too, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> My daughter Jane and GD are going out together for a lunch date and sent me a couple of photos. I just realized that Jane is wearing the jumper inside out, oh dear. 💞


Cute photo! It looks good inside out!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you do get a good sleep!


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool!! Praying for safe travels and happy sewing.
> 
> Some pictures of the town of Madison.


Great photos!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Ros, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope that's not the case for your MIL.


Thank you Pam, I'm hoping it's something that's easily fixed, but we will know soon. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Cute photo! It looks good inside out!


Thanks Pam, but it does look so much better the right way. I think I'm going to have to sew a penguin button on the right side and we won't have this problem again. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My daughter Jane and GD are going out together for a lunch date and sent me a couple of photos. I just realized that Jane is wearing the jumper inside out, oh dear. 💞


Great photo. Jumper still looks good even inside out.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> From me too, Ros.


Thank you Bev and I love your photos. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Pam, but it does look so much better the right way. I think I'm going to have to sew a penguin button on the right side and we won't have this problem again. 💞


*Ros!* BEDTIME!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Great photo. Jumper still looks good even inside out.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Ros!* BEDTIME!


Ok, I will say goodnight and sweet dreams!!! 🌟✨💫✨🌟💞
See you all tomorrow, oops later today I mean. 💤💤😴💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Very cool!! Praying for safe travels and happy sewing.
> 
> Some pictures of the town of Madison.


Madison looks like a very attractive town.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's 2am and I might be able to sleep now. Have a great day/evening everyone. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> More.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's a picture of my finished Spring is Coming! cowl. The color isn't quite right, but close enough. I used approximately 264 yards of Paton's Grace lace yarn and size US 2 (3.75mm) needles. It measures about 33" x 7".


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a picture of my finished Spring is Coming! cowl. The color isn't quite right, but close enough. I used approximately 264 yards of Paton's Grace lace yarn and size US 2 (3.75mm) needles. It measures about 33" x 7".


It is lovely, Pam. Beautful colour and workmanship.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your Spring is Coming. The color and beads are great. So is the stitching.

Chris and Ronie, when DS got his wisdom teeth taken out, the dentist sent him to the Health Food Store to get some Clove Oil. Whenever the socket hurt, he would put a drop of clove oil in there and it would immediately stop hurting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok, I will say goodnight and sweet dreams!!! 🌟✨💫✨🌟💞
> See you all tomorrow, oops later today I mean. 💤💤😴💞


Glad to see you are offline! I am nearly off to church now- wish me well, please!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is lovely, Pam. Beautful colour and workmanship.


in full agreement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Vampire Jane and yummy yarn. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...We won't know for sure for a few days but it's looking like she has lung cancer....


Terrible news, Ros, hopefully, they will determine that it is something else.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, thanks. I am doing the 3/4 version too. My yarn is about the size of #10 crochet thread.


Perhaps about the same as mine 1092y/100g?
If so, you can probably just do the 8 reps that she recommends. If you want to go bigger, you cab do it on clue 5.


> Like you, I hope there are more bees.


I think that was Melanie who said that because I already know.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> My daughter Jane and GD...I just realized that Jane is wearing the jumper inside out, oh dear. 💞


Remember the words of that song, "Teach your children well."
;-)
Kiera-Lee's cowl looks lovely on her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's a link to the sock pattern that has this stitch.


Thanks, Bev


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Bev!! this is a beautiful town..  I found a youtube video to the twisted edge.. it helped and I love it!! I played around with it a little.. very simple it is just a matter of twisting the same way each time 

Ros I am sorry.. at least she is still strong enough for the tests! there is hope 
it is so sweet of her to be wearing the top.. you need to put a tag on the inside so she can tell the difference... it just goes to show you knitting is beautiful inside and out!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a picture of my finished Spring is Coming! cowl. ...


Beautiful work, Pam!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your Spring is Coming. The color and beads are great. So is the stitching.
> 
> Chris and Ronie, when DS got his wisdom teeth taken out, the dentist sent him to the Health Food Store to get some Clove Oil. Whenever the socket hurt, he would put a drop of clove oil in there and it would immediately stop hurting.


Thanks Bev...mine is my jaw but I bet the Clove Oil would still help


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Linda, Bev, Julie, and Jane for your kind comments on my Spring is Coming! cowl. Working on clue 2 of Dancing Bees now. Middle of the 3rd repeat.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Linda, Bev, Julie, and Jane for your kind comments on my Spring is Coming! cowl. Working on clue 2 of Dancing Bees now. Middle of the 3rd repeat.


So sorry Pam I meant to say how pretty your cowl is.. I love your bead placement!! you really are getting lots of WIP's finished up


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> So sorry Pam I meant to say how pretty your cowl is.. I love your bead placement!! you really are getting lots of WIP's finished up


I am sorry, too! I meant to say how much I liked your cowl. It is very pretty!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wishing you well, Julie.  Is there a reason you need well wishes?

Thanks all for the lovely comments about the pictures. We had such a good time there. It has been so much fun sharing this place with you all. I feel as if I have revisited it this week.  It has certainly helped me to really appreciate the beauty there. And having an extra week allows me to get more pictures in.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wishing you well, Julie.  Is there a reason you need well wishes?
> 
> Thanks all for the lovely comments about the pictures. We had such a good time there. It has been so much fun sharing this place with you all. I feel as if I have revisited it this week.  It has certainly helped me to really appreciate the beauty there. And having an extra week allows me to get more pictures in.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Bev...mine is my jaw but I bet the Clove Oil would still help


Well, his teeth were gone. The jaw was what hurt. Everything tastes of clove, but we left on vacation the week after he had them out,and he was so glad for the clove oil. He didn't need it often by then, but he did use it a few times on vacation.

Also, going to be looking up Twisted Garter edge on youtube.  I may have to purchase that sock pattern. I love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--like your strategy of reading the rest of KP when the LP has gone to sleep. I have done that too, but not with conscious intent and not too often.

Ros--Such grief to have so many in the family with lung cancer, your MIL possibly being the latest. Well let's hope not. Asbestos if really nasty. In the US it seems lung conditions from asbestos are conditions you can sue over since the dangers of asbestos have been known for decades--actually the Egyptians knew about it over 400 yrs ago I think, maybe longer. In 1931 the UK wrote a report on this but it took the US another year to recognize the problem. So no excuses for companies not providing protection for workers. FYI, in the US, despite efforts to ban its use, industrial corporations keep lobbying (translate buying legislators) to exclude restrictions on asbestos in various products. Thus, our laws on this are very weak.

I do hope your MIL does not have this disease. It is such a difficult one to deal with.

Pam--your cowl is so nice. Really love it.

Finally got my mink yarn order squared away and will be getting 2 balls of the Natural color. Pretty bland but I didn't really like the bright red or blue and nor can I commit to work with black or other very dark colors now. I do have some lacewt black and some red cashmere left so maybe can see how to dress up the bland neutral. Remember our Snowdropmproject? Wonder how some striping at the ends would look?

I lost track of everyone's posts having read them about an hour ago, so accept my apologies.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know what I wanted to share about the dental aggravations. Clove oil is an old remedy for cavities where the nerves inflamed. Don't know that it would help once the nerve is removed. I will repeat that ARNICA is for shock and bruising and having teeth pulled is a shocking and bruising procedure. If there is any nerve pain from adjacent teeth, for example, Hypericum would be a very good remedy to use. Hypericum is the remedy I used for healing after I sliced up my hand years ago. Went thru that healing with no nerve pain and never a phantom finger sensation. Hope Chris and Ronie, you both heal quickly.

Chris, like your avocado/egg custard sounding recipe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> So sorry Pam I meant to say how pretty your cowl is.. I love your bead placement!! you really are getting lots of WIP's finished up


Thanks, Ronie. At least a couple so far. I hope to get finished up with this clue of Dancing Bees and get back to work on my Moonwalk and get closer to having that one finished.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am sorry, too! I meant to say how much I liked your cowl. It is very pretty!!!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--your cowl is so nice. Really love it.


Thank you, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And oh yes, Bev--great pics again. Never been to that neck of the woods but now have a sense about the area and city.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your Spring is Coming. The color and beads are great. So is the stitching.
> 
> Chris and Ronie, when DS got his wisdom teeth taken out, the dentist sent him to the Health Food Store to get some Clove Oil. Whenever the socket hurt, he would put a drop of clove oil in there and it would immediately stop hurting.


That sparked memories of my father, Bev. He used oil of cloves and also tincture of myrrh for sore gums - not things that we thnk of these days perhaps.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wishing you well, Julie.  Is there a reason you need well wishes?
> 
> Thanks all for the lovely comments about the pictures. We had such a good time there. It has been so much fun sharing this place with you all. I feel as if I have revisited it this week.  It has certainly helped me to really appreciate the beauty there. And having an extra week allows me to get more pictures in.


More pictures? Always a good thing. Will look forward to them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Toni and Tanya for the encouragement to finish my wip! Of course I haven't done anything on it today. I was outdoors a lot harvesting lots of green beans! Also doing errands with dh and rearranging the living room! Hopefully I'll get a couple of rows done after I finish reading here  

Oh no Ros, so sorry to hear about your MIL. It is sure hard to hear that possible diagnosis and then have to wait as well to know for sure. 
The picture of Jane and KL is precious even if Jane does have on her jumper backwards  putting a button on the front side is a good idea. KL looks happy with her cowl.
How nice to have a hubby who is a good hugger and to look foward to having Jackson visit you and your mil.

Chris, I have seen that recipe on FB and have wanted to try it. Let us know if it really works to cook it that way. 

Bev, thanks so much for the link to that sock pattern. It is pretty fancy. Love the little cabling around the heal too. And thanks for sharing the pictures of Madison. What a view you had from your hotel!

Julie, hope all went well at church for you. Glad you have your electric blanket going and are able to keep warm! How exciting to look forward to your trip on Wednesday. 

Pam, very pretty Spring Cowl. Love the stitch pattern on that one! Love you color choice and the beads add a nice touch!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, very pretty Spring Cowl. Love the stitch pattern on that one! Love you color choice and the beads add a nice touch!


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree!! I'd really like to know how that avocado and egg recipe is  I have also seen it on several sites. 

I did a little on my DK cowl it is so pretty where the knitting is good.. I hope I can fix the mistakes with duplicate stitch or some kind of fun embellishment. I am hoping to get on the jet boats tomorrow.. it is another lady who works there's birthday and her husband and mine work together.. so it will be a fun adventure with some fun people.. I just have 3 hours to wait to see if the seats are still available.. we have been in overcast for a few days.. maybe that will keep the business off the river  Just 4 seats  I'll take the camera and some pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree!! I'd really like to know how that avocado and egg recipe is  I have also seen it on several sites.
> 
> I did a little on my DK cowl it is so pretty where the knitting is good.. I hope I can fix the mistakes with duplicate stitch or some kind of fun embellishment. I am hoping to get on the jet boats tomorrow.. it is another lady who works there's birthday and her husband and mine work together.. so it will be a fun adventure with some fun people.. I just have 3 hours to wait to see if the seats are still available.. we have been in overcast for a few days.. maybe that will keep the business off the river  Just 4 seats  I'll take the camera and some pictures.


That does sound like fun, Ronie. I hope you get to go.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You're welcome, Caryn. I thought it was pretty cool sock pattern. I'm thinking of casting on tonight. Opps! Did I say that out loud??!!?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to see you are offline! I am nearly off to church now- wish me well, please!


Of course I do!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Terrible news, Ros, hopefully, they will determine that it is something else.


Thank you Jane, we hope it is something else but we will know in a few days when we get the latest test results back. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Remember the words of that song, "Teach your children well."
> ;-)
> Kiera-Lee's cowl looks lovely on her.


Thank you Jane, Keira- Lee loves it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros I am sorry.. at least she is still strong enough for the tests! there is hope
> it is so sweet of her to be wearing the top.. you need to put a tag on the inside so she can tell the difference... it just goes to show you knitting is beautiful inside and out!


Thank you Ronie. I do have tags "Knitted with love by Ros" they have very rigid edges and are a pain to sew on. I will have to look for them. Maybe if I washed the tags first they might soften up. If they do I will definitely sew one on her jumper. 💞 it's funny because Jane says she still gets compliments on it when it's inside out.😳💞 it's so much better the right way. 💞 Jane asked me to turn it into a jumper so I joined the front together and the photo was taken before I closed the buttonholes. The first photo is very close to the actual colour. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

she has such a cute figure Ros I bet it is a pleasure to knit for her


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--I do hope your MIL does not have this disease. It is such a difficult one to deal with.


Thank you Tanya, I really hope it's something else that can easily be fixed. My cousin died earlier this year from the same thing. 😥💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Linda, Bev, Julie, and Jane for your kind comments on my Spring is Coming! cowl. Working on clue 2 of Dancing Bees now. Middle of the 3rd repeat.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wishing you well, Julie.  Is there a reason you need well wishes?
> 
> Thanks all for the lovely comments about the pictures. We had such a good time there. It has been so much fun sharing this place with you all. I feel as if I have revisited it this week.  It has certainly helped me to really appreciate the beauty there. And having an extra week allows me to get more pictures in.


Thank you dear! Just that I was teaching the lesson for the women at church, and I was feeling nervous. I have only just started doing this.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh no Ros, so sorry to hear about your MIL. It is sure hard to hear that possible diagnosis and then have to wait as well to know for sure.
> The picture of Jane and KL is precious even if Jane does have on her jumper backwards  putting a button on the front side is a good idea. KL looks happy with her cowl.
> How nice to have a hubby who is a good hugger and to look foward to having Jackson visit you and your mil.


Thank you Caryn, MIL will be so happy to get a visit from Jackson. As for me, I can hardly wait for him to come and stay with us. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Before I go through the process of signing up to be a PayPal "Receiver of fund" or whatever you do when you are the seller, I thought I might run this across you all first:
> 
> Do you think you or other KPers would be interested in Cross Stitch Books/Pattern booklets/magazine and other Cross stitch kits? I also have some items related to Needlepoint.
> 
> ...


I didn't think you had to sign up special for receiving moneys...unless you are getting the credit card. I find that Paypal makes it easier to transfer from one bank account to another...Indiana bank to Kansas-based bank.
Saves on USPS postage.



Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Karen how could this of happened?? did you down load a virus?? I remember when we all had back up disks and had to re install our computer programs quit often. Now the manual and everything you need to know about your computer is on the computer.. Unless it is worth the price (and it probably is) of ink to print it off.. your stuck!! if the computer crashes. It sure it a good thing you know your way around these things


Considering that the system had previously been in operation for 1+ years...and I don't re-image! I am preening a bit on just the ONE account going down.

RosD --> if that tigre disappears...don't bother with the plane ticket...he/she and I are quietly napping together.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/avocado-baked-eggs/
http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/grandmas_sunshine_salad/


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That does sound like fun, Ronie. I hope you get to go.


I hope you get to go too!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Toni and Tanya for the encouragement to finish my wip! Of course I haven't done anything on it today. I was outdoors a lot harvesting lots of green beans! Also doing errands with dh and rearranging the living room! Hopefully I'll get a couple of rows done after I finish reading here
> 
> Oh no Ros, so sorry to hear about your MIL. It is sure hard to hear that possible diagnosis and then have to wait as well to know for sure.
> The picture of Jane and KL is precious even if Jane does have on her jumper backwards  putting a button on the front side is a good idea. KL looks happy with her cowl.
> ...


Thank you so much, Caryn. The Sisters were quite moved by what I shared- my lesson time had been eaten into by our singing practice- so I spoke how I felt guided. Think it went quite well but I had been feeling very nervous. Keeping warm is making a real difference.
It will be quite something getting me and the dog, bags and walker all organised!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Of course I do!!!💞


Thank you Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> she has such a cute figure Ros I bet it is a pleasure to knit for her


Thank you Ronie and it is a pleasure to knit for her. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. I do have tags "Knitted with love by Ros" they have very rigid edges and are a pain to sew on. I will have to look for them. Maybe if I washed the tags first they might soften up. If they do I will definitely sew one on her jumper. 💞 it's funny because Jane says she still gets compliments on it when it's inside out.😳💞 it's so much better the right way. 💞 Jane asked me to turn it into a jumper so I joined the front together and the photo was taken before I closed the buttonholes. The first photo is very close to the actual colour. 💞


I can just see Jane as your sailor! I think she looks very svelte in the jumper.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> RosD --> if that tigre disappears...don't bother with the plane ticket...he/she and I are quietly napping together.


Ok I won't. It's a very cute tiger. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can just see Jane as your sailor! I think she looks very svelte in the jumper.


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a picture of my finished Spring is Coming! cowl. The color isn't quite right, but close enough. I used approximately 264 yards of Paton's Grace lace yarn and size US 2 (3.75mm) needles. It measures about 33" x 7".


It's so beautiful Pam. I love everything about it. The lace and the colour, it's very pretty. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's a picture of my finished Spring is Coming! cowl. The color isn't quite right, but close enough. I used approximately 264 yards of Paton's Grace lace yarn and size US 2 (3.75mm) needles. It measures about 33" x 7".


Beautiful job Pam. Love the beads. Maybe I'll remember to take a pic of mine tomorrow.

Bev, love the pictures that show the hills in either side of the river. So glad we get to see more.

I don't know if I would try the clove oil but I might try the hypericum that Tanya suggests. I do have some arnica, will have to dig that out.

I never saved the recipe for the eggs so I looked online and there are lots of recipes. I just sprinkled salt, pepper and thyme on top. I don't think I like the thyme. I'll try tarragon next. The avacado was small so I scraped a little bit out to make more room and still had a lot of egg white left. Bake for 20 minutes in the toaster oven and the yolk had just a little bit of liquid. Leave the avacado in the shell and propped it up with a little crumpled tin foil. It would have been better with the bigger avacados. They taste better to me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's so beautiful Pam. I love everything about it. The lace and the colour, it's very pretty. 💞


Thank you, Ros!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Beautiful job Pam. Love the beads. Maybe I'll remember to take a pic of mine tomorrow.


Thank you, Chris!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, love the pictures that show the hills in either side of the river. So glad we get to see more.


Yes, you will get to see more. Not as many as you have seen, but a few odds and ends.  Looking forward to seeing your pictures of your project tomorrow. 

Julie, so glad things went well for you this morning. You are stretching and growing. 

I did not cast on socks tonight. I chose my needles and decided on the yarn. Then I hemmed a dress for church tomorrow. Tomorrow I will get more knitting done. Night all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Considering that the system had previously been in operation for 1+ years...and I don't re-image! I am preening a bit on just the ONE account going down.
> 
> RosD --> if that tigre disappears...don't bother with the plane ticket...he/she and I are quietly napping together.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm, sunshine salad. I'll have to remember to make that soon. And Allrecipes is one of my favorite places to get recipes.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, you will get to see more. Not as many as you have seen, but a few odds and ends.  Looking forward to seeing your pictures of your project tomorrow.
> 
> Julie, so glad things went well for you this morning. You are stretching and growing.
> 
> I did not cast on socks tonight. I chose my needles and decided on the yarn. Then I hemmed a dress for church tomorrow. Tomorrow I will get more knitting done. Night all.


I got no knitting done today, or all week.:-( :-( 
Had to weed whack and clean out the gutters after cleaning church this morning.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I got no knitting done today, or all week.:-( :-(
> Had to weed whack and clean out the gutters after cleaning church this morning.


It may be a bit of a climb...but purchase/use a leaf blower (or two for speeding up the process). It both dries out and moves the debris out of there. And you can blow down the storm drain also. And, yes, I have accomplished this for a friend. My idea once I saw his leaf blower and remembered "professional" yard workers using them at various apartment complexes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, you will get to see more. Not as many as you have seen, but a few odds and ends.  Looking forward to seeing your pictures of your project tomorrow.
> 
> Julie, so glad things went well for you this morning. You are stretching and growing.
> 
> I did not cast on socks tonight. I chose my needles and decided on the yarn. Then I hemmed a dress for church tomorrow. Tomorrow I will get more knitting done. Night all.


I guess I am, although Stretch and grow always makes me think of baby clothes!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You'll never believe what I did on my 70th birthday...shooting hoops!

Not exactly a flattering pic

We were on our way to my daughter's house for dinner. We had visited Amy in the hospital and then gone to a bead store. Let's say I had found out that my daughter was having a surprise party for me. We had time to spare after the bead store, and, since it was a lovely afternoon and we had about half an hour to spare before we were supposed to arrive, I had suggested to my DH that we find a park and just sit for a few mins. We found a little park about 5 minute drive from Jennifer's house. There was a little basketball court, and believe it or not, there was a ball just lying around. Obviously it was meant to be, as my DH picked it up and soon we were shooting hoops. It was a lot of fun. I remember playing netball (what girls' basketball was known as when I was in school) about 55 years ago. I actually was pretty good today, which amazed me and I think my DH too, as I was shooting one handed, and I actually got a lot of baskets. Let's say I wasn't exactly dressed for the occasion, wearing a dress and sandals, but it was a lot of fun. Fortunately my DH did take a few pics, although he never managed to catch a pic of me scoring! We may never do it again, but we both enjoyed it, and had pics to share with the kids and grandkids.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You'll never believe what I did on my 70th birthday...shooting hoops!
> 
> Not exactly a flattering pic
> 
> ...


Good on you, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You'll never believe what I did on my 70th birthday...shooting hoops!
> 
> Not exactly a flattering pic
> 
> ...


What a great story and wonderful photo!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> You'll never believe what I did on my 70th birthday...shooting hoops!...


What a fun time to share with your husband!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> You'll never believe what I did on my 70th birthday...shooting hoops!
> 
> Not exactly a flattering pic
> 
> ...


I love it Sue, it strikes me as a very special little break, like being kids once again. Gorgeous thanks for sharing. With everything going on in your life right now. It looks like fun and carefree for a little while. I really hope Amy is doing better today. 😍💐💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> I love it Sue, it strikes me as a very special little break, like being kids once again. Gorgeous, thanks for sharing. With everything going on in your life right now. It looks like fun and carefree for a little while. 😍💐💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are the beads that I bought, or rather my DH did. He had insisted he wanted to get me something for my birthday. I had already ordered that gradient yarn. Anyway we went to this store Beadazzled near my daughter's house and had a good look around. Of course I did not take any yarn with me so I was just guessing colours. The pink ones I think will work when I do the second part of the Advent Calendar scarf as I have a pink yarn for that. I think the turquoise ones will go with the yarn I hope to use for Be With You. I didn't buy the black diamond ones with any particular project in mind.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are the beads that I bought, or rather my DH did. He had insisted he wanted to get me something for my birthday. I had already ordered that gradient yarn. Anyway we went to this store Beadazzled near my daughter's house and had a good look around. Of course I did not take any yarn with me so I was just guessing colours. The pink ones I think will work when I do the second part of the Advent Calendar scarf as I have a pink yarn for that. I think the turquoise ones will go with the yarn I hope to use for Be With You. I didn't buy the black diamond ones with any particular project in mind.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are the beads that I bought, or rather my DH did....


He's spoiling you, Sue! ;-)
You deserve it!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Do you like my trolleys? &#128521;&#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do you like my trolleys? 😉💞


Lovely! Where did you find them! I like miniatures!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely! Where did you find them! I like miniatures!


The trolleys were from KMart and the mini balls of yarn were from Spotlight. The mini yarns are 100% Cotton. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> The trolleys were from KMart and the mini balls of yarn were from Spotlight. The mini yarns are 100% Cotton. 💞


Amazing seeing them with the ball of yarn!
I just sent you two emails- important to read number two!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Amazing seeing them with the ball of yarn!
> I just sent you two emails- important to read number two!


All sorted Julie. I sent you an email.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Terrific that you had an unusual and active day. Those are the happenings that keep us young in spirit and body. The beads are a nice way to feed the mojo, a word that Ros reminded me to use with knitting passion.

Chris--You did your good deeds yesterday; today is for knitting.

KX--thanx for the recipe. That summer salad reminds me of the jello 'salads' that were popular way back when. Made a lot of money for Jell-O. They were often done with little marshmallows and a can of fruit salad. Makes me cringe thinking of all that sugar and processed fruit. But there was something special about seeing this wiggly mound with fruit and mallows floating in it.

Ros--your yarn trolleys are adorable. 

Heading to the City now for a day of proctoring work. Will be bringing some knitting with me as I sit in the hallways for about 6 hours with not much to do. Am going to try the Fortune's Shawlette or the Marachino as they are pretty simple patterns that won't require much concentration. Have a great day All.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> It may be a bit of a climb...but purchase/use a leaf blower (or two for speeding up the process). It both dries out and moves the debris out of there. And you can blow down the storm drain also. And, yes, I have accomplished this for a friend. My idea once I saw his leaf blower and remembered "professional" yard workers using them at various apartment complexes.


That's a great idea Karen, thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, how wonderful that you got to revisit your youth on the basketball court.  Those skills never leave, do they? The beads are wonderful also. Hope you enjoyed your surprise birthday party.  Sounds like a fun day.

Ros, love those trolleys. Cuteness overload.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> You'll never believe what I did on my 70th birthday...shooting hoops!
> 
> Not exactly a flattering pic
> 
> ...


Happy belated birthday Sue! Sorry I didn't do that yesterday. Looks like you had a lot of fun! You sure are doing good at 70 - congratulations. 
Ps - love your new beads.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> The trolleys were from KMart and the mini balls of yarn were from Spotlight. The mini yarns are 100% Cotton. 💞


That's cute Ros.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess I am, although Stretch and grow always makes me think of baby clothes!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, sure hope you get the chance to go on the boat trip this time!

Ros, that is a beautiful jumper and beautiful Jane! No wonder she get so many compliments on it. 

Good going for you Julie. Sounds like you spoke from your heart and all went well. 
I do think preparing for a trip challenging, but exciting at the same time. Hope it all goes smoothly for you!

Thank you for the recipe links Karen, and Chris thanks for the hints from your experience cooking it. I hate runny eggs, so I am not sure I will do this. I might just scramble the egg and add the avocado  

Sue, what fun. So nice when things just happen like that! You sure are a young looking 70! Hope your "surprise" party was fun too. Oh and love your beads selection as well.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> The trolleys were from KMart and the mini balls of yarn were from Spotlight. The mini yarns are 100% Cotton. 💞


What a cute little decoration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie, sure hope you get the chance to go on the boat trip this time!
> 
> Ros, that is a beautiful jumper and beautiful Jane! No wonder she get so many compliments on it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn- my audience was very quiet much of the time- so I hope that means all was well- certainly some came up to me afterwards to express how they had liked what I said. I am up late as often happens to me- will put in a mile or so on the exercycle I think- that should help me settle again- our nights are still so long at this time of year of course. What I forget to take with me- for eleven days I can just manage without. I have worked out what knitting project I will take with me. The cone of yarn for the Guernsey would take up a bit too much room, I think, although I may take it to show Gerry's Scottish friends- I could stuff it with socks and knee-highs.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caryn- my audience was very quiet much of the time- so I hope that means all was well- certainly some came up to me afterwards to express how they had liked what I said. I am up late as often happens to me- will put in a mile or so on the exercycle I think- that should help me settle again- our nights are still so long at this time of year of course. What I forget to take with me- for eleven days I can just manage without. I have worked out what knitting project I will take with me. The cone of yarn for the Guernsey would take up a bit too much room, I think, although I may take it to show Gerry's Scottish friends- I could stuff it with socks and knee-highs.


A lot of times that quietness means you are speaking from your heart to theirs. A good thing.  Happy packing. It's surprising what you can do without when you forget things. We often find that out when packing for camping.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are the beads that I bought, or rather my DH did. He had insisted he wanted to get me something for my birthday. I had already ordered that gradient yarn. Anyway we went to this store Beadazzled near my daughter's house and had a good look around. Of course I did not take any yarn with me so I was just guessing colours. The pink ones I think will work when I do the second part of the Advent Calendar scarf as I have a pink yarn for that. I think the turquoise ones will go with the yarn I hope to use for Be With You. I didn't buy the black diamond ones with any particular project in mind.
> 
> Sue


I like all those colors!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do you like my trolleys? 😉💞


Cute!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What a great day Sue! It is good for the heart and soul to have these moments.  Love the photo of you playing basketball. You go girl!

Lovely cowl Pam. The beads came out really nice.

I finally finished the boat cover. There were just a couple of small items to finish but I have been procrastinating as it is not a fun project. It is big: 19 plus feet long and around 8 feet wide, so maneuvering it is problematic. It is canvas so sewing multiple layers with my little home machine is difficult and I have to set the machine on the floor else the weight of the cover would pull it off the table (so I am also sitting on the floor hunched over the machine, lol). Oh, and it is hot outside so the frequent trips out to check the fit, climbing on the boat, etc all add up to me delaying the job. But I am pleased with the result. I can't wait for DH to see it is done. I did not tell him that I finished it so he will be surprised. 

I did manage to get a couple of rows of Bonnie's Wish done yesterday. Alas the last row I am tinking as my counts are all off. Sigh. But I see that the rows are getting easier as there are fewer cables so I should be able to move along. I think Jan also did this one. 

Enjoy your vacation Julie.

Hope all have a great day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I finally finished the boat cover. There were just a couple of small items to finish but I have been procrastinating as it is not a fun project. It is big: 19 plus feet long and around 8 feet wide, so maneuvering it is problematic. It is canvas so sewing multiple layers with my little home machine is difficult and I have to set the machine on the floor else the weight of the cover would pull it off the table (so I am also sitting on the floor hunched over the machine, lol). Oh, and it is hot outside so the frequent trips out to check the fit, climbing on the boat, etc all add up to me delaying the job. But I am pleased with the result. I can't wait for DH to see it is done. I did not tell him that I finished it so he will be surprised.


Melanie, you are way multi-talented, girl. What a good surprise of DH.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely cowl Pam. The beads came out really nice.


Thank you, Melanie! 

Glad you got your boat cover finished. That was quite a project.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caryn- my audience was very quiet much of the time- so I hope that means all was well- certainly some came up to me afterwards to express how they had liked what I said. I am up late as often happens to me- will put in a mile or so on the exercycle I think- that should help me settle again- our nights are still so long at this time of year of course. What I forget to take with me- for eleven days I can just manage without. I have worked out what knitting project I will take with me. The cone of yarn for the Guernsey would take up a bit too much room, I think, although I may take it to show Gerry's Scottish friends- I could stuff it with socks and knee-highs.


Hope you are settled in and getting some rest. I think that is a splendid idea to stuff the cone of yarn with socks and knee highs and bring it along with you!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I finally finished the boat cover. ......I can't wait for DH to see it is done. I did not tell him that I finished it so he will be surprised.
> 
> I did manage to get a couple of rows of Bonnie's Wish done yesterday. Alas the last row I am tinking as my counts are all off. Sigh. But I see that the rows are getting easier as there are fewer cables so I should be able to move along. I think Jan also did this


Wow Melanie. I admire your determination and stick-to -it-ness. Great surprise for your dh. You definately deserve a reward for this one  
Sorry about the tinking, but sounds like you got it back under control!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your yarn trolleys are adorable.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, love those trolleys. Cuteness overload.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> That's cute Ros.


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, that is a beautiful jumper and beautiful Jane! No wonder she get so many compliments on it.


Thank you Caryn.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> What a cute little decoration.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Cute!!!


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, you are way multi-talented, girl. What a good surprise of DH.


Melanie, I totally agree with Bev. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

What a great day Sue!!! you sure do deserve it... how was the party? did you act surprised 

cute carts Ros!! lionbrand has those mini cotton skeins of yarn too .. they fit perfectly in your cart 

Have a nice day in the City Tanya... I have been eyeing that Fortune Shawlette too


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> cute carts Ros!! lionbrand has those mini cotton skeins of yarn too .. they fit perfectly in your cart


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great job Melanie! I can't imagine you doing this by yourself! It sounds like a big project!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Do you like my trolleys? 😉💞


Cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I finally finished the boat cover. There were just a couple of small items to finish but I have been procrastinating as it is not a fun project....


I find the same thing with that type of project - the bulk of the work is done but getting the last finishing touches completed is like pulling teeth. (Oops - sorry to those who have had real tooth pulling experiences in the last little while.)
I know that your husband will be pleased & proud of you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry about that, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> When my darling MIL was at the last hospital they actually did some scans and took X-rays. After she was back home for a couple of days, her doctor called and wanted her to have more scans. We won't know for sure for a few days but it's looking like she has lung cancer. 😥Her husband died when he was 56 from lung cancer. He worked up north with asbestos. Her neice died of a very agressive lung cancer 4 months after my Mum died. 😥💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are Days 4,5 and 6 of the Advent Calendar Scarf. Instead of doing Nupps for Day 5, I opted to use beads. This was the second day with Nupps and I wanted to try beading instead. I think there are four days with Nupps stitches in this scarf.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are Days 4,5 and 6 of the Advent Calendar Scarf. ...


Looking good, Sue 
That colourway is so interesting. Did you tell us what it was?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love how your Advent scarf is working out, Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free until 7/12 8:00 pm E.S.T.! Please favorite the pattern if you download it for free. Use code LIGHT
Infinite Lightby Stacey Magliaro
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinite-light

Free until 30 September 2015 - no code
Classic pincushion by Marieta Iosifidou
Good for using up scraps & for craft table maybe...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-pincushion

Pilot by Dominique Trad
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pilot

Rustic Shawl by Tiara Shanafelt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rustic-shawl-3

Monsoom by Julia Zahle
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monsoom


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I am not sure if I did or not. It is Posh Natasha Lace in the "Sorry, Brevity Isn't Exactly my Style" colourway. It is lovely to knit with.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking good, Sue
> That colourway is so interesting. Did you tell us what it was?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...It is Posh Natasha Lace in the "Sorry, Brevity Isn't Exactly my Style" colourway. It is lovely to knit with.


I love Natasha - agree that it is great to work with - & love those names.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are Days 4,5 and 6 of the Advent Calendar Scarf. Instead of doing Nupps for Day 5, I opted to use beads. This was the second day with Nupps and I wanted to try beading instead. I think there are four days with Nupps stitches in this scarf.
> 
> Sue


That's looking good, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Cute trolleys, Ros! 

Congratulations on a thoughtful lesson, Julie. Have fun packing for your trip. It sounds like your stuffed cone and other preparations are well on their way. 

I sure hope you get that trip up the river, Ronie. It sure sounds like fun. 

Way to go, multi-tasker-Melanie! What a wonderful surprise for your hubby to have that boat cover done, and a relief for you! 

Good for you for dusting off your basketball skills, Sue! It sounds like you had a good day.  Your scarf project is looking good and your new beads, too!

Have a peaceful day knitting, Tanya.

Thank you for the recipe offerings, Chris and Karen. 
Thank you for the new pattern offering, Jane. I am going to check them out now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Several new patterns are added to my library and downloaded for future reference.  Thank you, Jane!

I had a note from Elizabeth. She is trying to move around some, but is back in her recliner with her ice. She said to say "Hi" to you all and that she misses being on KP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> A lot of times that quietness means you are speaking from your heart to theirs. A good thing.  Happy packing. It's surprising what you can do without when you forget things. We often find that out when packing for camping.


Thanks Bev! It is such a long time since I was last teaching adults- it is so different when it is a class on the internet- you can chose your pace much more. When I was young and packing for motorbike trips I worked on the principle that if I thought I MIGHT need it- DON'T take it! Everything got rolled in my sleeping bag. I traveled both islands that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What a great day Sue! It is good for the heart and soul to have these moments.  Love the photo of you playing basketball. You go girl!
> 
> Lovely cowl Pam. The beads came out really nice.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! It is such a long time since I was last teaching adults- it is so different when it is a class on the internet- you can chose your pace much more. When I was young and packing for motorbike trips I worked on the principle that if I thought I MIGHT need it- DON'T take it! Everything got rolled in my sleeping bag. I traveled both islands that way.


What a fun way to travel! I bet you have some amazing memories of those trips!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you are settled in and getting some rest. I think that is a splendid idea to stuff the cone of yarn with socks and knee highs and bring it along with you!


Did quite well for me, got up just before 6. Need to sort out a load for the washing machine. Another chilly morning and not yet light at half six.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are Days 4,5 and 6 of the Advent Calendar Scarf. Instead of doing Nupps for Day 5, I opted to use beads. This was the second day with Nupps and I wanted to try beading instead. I think there are four days with Nupps stitches in this scarf.
> 
> Sue


The yellow of the board really shows the stitch definition- looking good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's looking good, Sue.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Toni- They will be started once I get off the KP!



TLL said:


> Cute trolleys, Ros!
> 
> Congratulations on a thoughtful lesson, Julie. Have fun packing for your trip. It sounds like your stuffed cone and other preparations are well on their way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a fun way to travel! I bet you have some amazing memories of those trips!!!


I do recall driving through snow and being almost frozen between Taihape and Palmerston North- I have done the journeys so many times by so many means sometimes the memories muddle up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Several new patterns are added to my library and downloaded for future reference.  Thank you, Jane!
> 
> I had a note from Elizabeth. She is trying to move around some, but is back in her recliner with her ice. She said to say "Hi" to you all and that she misses being on KP.


Same from me, Jane! Thanks for the update on Elizabeth, Toni! Hope to see her back here soon!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> T. When I was young and packing for motorbike trips I worked on the principle that if I thought I MIGHT need it- DON'T take it! Everything got rolled in my sleeping bag. I traveled both islands that way.


What great memories!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> I had a note from Elizabeth. She is trying to move around some, but is back in her recliner with her ice. She said to say "Hi" to you all and that she misses being on KP.


Hi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> What great memories!!


I must have been doing it largely in winter- because my memories are largely of snow and being cold- but it was a good way to see friends- I traveled from one to another .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was young and packing for motorbike trips I worked on the principle that if I thought I MIGHT need it- DON'T take it! Everything got rolled in my sleeping bag. I traveled both islands that way.


Oh, my, I bet that was fun!!! 

Give Elizabeth a wave and hug from me. 

Here is my first attempt at a twisted garter cuff. Ronie is right, find a you tube video. This is easy peasy. It is ready to go onto DPNs for the rest of the sock pattern.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is another idea I came up with. I had this little zippered bag that I got at a garage sale. Whenever I wanted to kitchner-stockenette or garter-I had to go to a certain pattern to find the instructions. And if I am away from home, I would not remember how to do it. So, I put instructions on 3x5 cards and put them in the little bag. That bag will go with me on vacations and be within hands reach of my knitting spot at home, for easy access.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here is my first attempt at a twisted garter cuff. ..


Looks great - pretty yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I like how well your Advent Scarf is coming.. the beads are a nice break 

Bev that looks great!!! and I love that yarn 

We did not make it up the river.. it is just as well our son needed us and I was happy to be able to help him out.. Some how he pulled a groin muscle  and can't get around very well.. We will make the river trip one of these weekends... possibly when the season is slowing down. 

I have done a few more rows of my DK Cowl it is getting there.. several more rows to do though ..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane and Ronie. It's Knitpicks Stroll in County Fair colorway.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You'll never believe what I did on my 70th birthday...shooting hoops!
> 
> Not exactly a flattering pic
> 
> ...


Yay! Sounds like fun,
.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are the beads that I bought, or rather my DH did. He had insisted he wanted to get me something for my birthday. I had already ordered that gradient yarn. Anyway we went to this store Beadazzled near my daughter's house and had a good look around. Of course I did not take any yarn with me so I was just guessing colours. The pink ones I think will work when I do the second part of the Advent Calendar scarf as I have a pink yarn for that. I think the turquoise ones will go with the yarn I hope to use for Be With You. I didn't buy the black diamond ones with any particular project in mind.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful beads - just right for adding drama or glamour to your shawls.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do you like my trolleys? 😉💞


Yes, Definitely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, I bet that was fun!!!
> 
> Give Elizabeth a wave and hug from me.
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a twisted garter cuff. Ronie is right, find a you tube video. This is easy peasy. It is ready to go onto DPNs for the rest of the sock pattern.


That has worked out really nicely!
Looking back they were carefree days, although I used to think I was a disaster in the boyfriend stakes- things never seemed to work out as I hoped. My hair had been cut really short, because of a terrible cut which left me only 1/4 inch to 2 inches remaining, and people at the pumps used to 'yes sir' me- I got so pissed off with that!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here is another idea I came up with. I had this little zippered bag that I got at a garage sale. Whenever I wanted to kitchner-stockenette or garter-I had to go to a certain pattern to find the instructions. And if I am away from home, I would not remember how to do it. So, I put instructions on 3x5 cards and put them in the little bag. That bag will go with me on vacations and be within hands reach of my knitting spot at home, for easy access.


Great idea Bev and your garter twist looks good. I'm at DD's house today so no knitting now. Maybe I'll get to cast on tonight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are Days 4,5 and 6 of the Advent Calendar Scarf. Instead of doing Nupps for Day 5, I opted to use beads. This was the second day with Nupps and I wanted to try beading instead. I think there are four days with Nupps stitches in this scarf.
> 
> Sue


It looks like a really interesting knit. I prefer to use beads instead of nuppswhenever possible, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm down to 20 out of a max of 245 (final point) of the baby blanket. Decided to do a 2 row crocheted edge...1st row single crochet...2nd row shells and single crochet anchors in between the shells. Faster than the knitted edge...and the wee lassie is already here!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie and Chris. It's so easy.

Chris, it still sounds as if you had a wonderful day. 

Oooo, Karen, you are down to the home stretch. Can't wait to see a picture.

Added a picture of my own, for DFL.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Karen, you are down to the home stretch. Can't wait to see a picture.


I have a couple of knitting photos for you more experienced knitters...and several of the plants (including the first cherry tomato turning red in stages). Caught a photo of a squirrel and a hawk (on separate days).


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Speaking of DFL...I wish I could spring for her needlepoint and cross stitch supplies...but I am in the final stages of this blanket. SIGH!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are Days 4,5 and 6 of the Advent Calendar Scarf. Instead of doing Nupps for Day 5, I opted to use beads. This was the second day with Nupps and I wanted to try beading instead. I think there are four days with Nupps stitches in this scarf.
> 
> Sue


Looks great Sue and that yarn sure is a nice blend of colors! Good idea to use beads instead of nupps for one of the days.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free until 7/12 8:00 pm E.S.T.! Please favorite the pattern if you download it for free. Use code LIGHT
> Infinite Lightby Stacey Magliaro
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinite-light
> 
> ...


All are pretty, but really liked the Monsoom. Added to my ever growing library! Thanks for the links Jane!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Several new patterns are added to my library and downloaded for future reference.  Thank you, Jane!
> 
> I had a note from Elizabeth. She is trying to move around some, but is back in her recliner with her ice. She said to say "Hi" to you all and that she misses being on KP.


Hi back to Elizabeth! Tell her we are glad she is following doctors instructions and hope she gets better fast so she can return to KP, and LP


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! It is such a long time since I was last teaching adults- it is so different when it is a class on the internet- you can chose your pace much more. When I was young and packing for motorbike trips I worked on the principle that if I thought I MIGHT need it- DON'T take it! Everything got rolled in my sleeping bag. I traveled both islands that way.


Sounds like you had quite the adventures! Funny, when I pack my principle seems to be, if I think I might need it- pack it!  but of course I never packed to go on a motor bike.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had quite the adventures! Funny, when I pack my principle seems to be, if I think I might need it- pack it!  but of course I never packed to go on a motor bike.


The exact opposite!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just managed to put my back out- so probably won't be able to sit much at the computer.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here is another idea I came up with. I had this little zippered bag that I got at a garage sale. Whenever I wanted to kitchner-stockenette or garter-I had to go to a certain pattern to find the instructions. And if I am away from home, I would not remember how to do it. So, I put instructions on 3x5 cards and put them in the little bag. That bag will go with me on vacations and be within hands reach of my knitting spot at home, for easy access.


The twisted garter stitch start looks great Bev. Glad to hear it is easy. 
Love this idea of a handy bag to keep all the hints close by!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just managed to put my back out- so probably won't be able to sit much at the computer.


Oh no Julie! I hope it is eases with some stretching and rest- maybe a heating pad too?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue I like how well your Advent Scarf is coming.. the beads are a nice break
> 
> Bev that looks great!!! and I love that yarn
> 
> ...


That is too bad Ronie. I sure hope you will get to do that one of these days. Glad you were able to be there for your son.
Sounds like you are making great progress on your dk cowl!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Great idea Bev and your garter twist looks good. I'm at DD's house today so no knitting now. Maybe I'll get to cast on tonight.


Looks like the gks are having fun. Good way to cool off!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm down to 20 out of a max of 245 (final point) of the baby blanket. Decided to do a 2 row crocheted edge...1st row single crochet...2nd row shells and single crochet anchors in between the shells. Faster than the knitted edge...and the wee lassie is already here!


Good going Karen. Bet it is beautiful! Hope we get to a picture.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Added a picture of my own, for DFL.


Great picture! Love how you captured the lacy wings.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Great picture! Love how you captured the lacy wings.


Thanks, Caryn. 

Oh, no, Julie. I hope that you find some relief soon.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just managed to put my back out...


That's not good at any time but especially not just before setting out on a trip.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Cute


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So sorry about that, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. We should know what's going on soon.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here are Days 4,5 and 6 of the Advent Calendar Scarf. Instead of doing Nupps for Day 5, I opted to use beads. This was the second day with Nupps and I wanted to try beading instead. I think there are four days with Nupps stitches in this scarf.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, I bet that was fun!!!
> 
> Give Elizabeth a wave and hug from me.
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a twisted garter cuff. Ronie is right, find a you tube video. This is easy peasy. It is ready to go onto DPNs for the rest of the sock pattern.


That looks great. I plan to start a pair this week using that. Mine actually broke down and bought the breaking hearts pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here is another idea I came up with. I had this little zippered bag that I got at a garage sale. Whenever I wanted to kitchner-stockenette or garter-I had to go to a certain pattern to find the instructions. And if I am away from home, I would not remember how to do it. So, I put instructions on 3x5 cards and put them in the little bag. That bag will go with me on vacations and be within hands reach of my knitting spot at home, for easy access.


What a terrific idea!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Free until 7/12 8:00 pm E.S.T.! Please favorite the pattern if you download it for free. Use code LIGHT
> Infinite Lightby Stacey Magliaro
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinite-light
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane, more patterns stashed😍


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Jane and Ronie. It's Knitpicks Stroll in County Fair colorway.


It's a great colorway!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Great idea Bev and your garter twist looks good. I'm at DD's house today so no knitting now. Maybe I'll get to cast on tonight.


Looks like they're having fun!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Cute trolleys, Ros!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I had a note from Elizabeth. She is trying to move around some, but is back in her recliner with her ice. She said to say "Hi" to you all and that she misses being on KP.


Hi to Elizabeth, we miss her too and hope she recovers soon!!! 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I meant to mention that I think your tip on keeping those notes to help us remember what to do is a great one.. and a great looking purse too.. 

Chris it looks like lots of fun  the kids sure are having fun 

Bev the Dragonfly is beautiful.. you take such great pictures. 

Karen Yoo Hoo you will be done before you know it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here is my first attempt at a twisted garter cuff. Ronie is right, find a you tube video. This is easy peasy. It is ready to go onto DPNs for the rest of the sock pattern.


It looks great Bev. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie I am so sorry... I hope you can rest it and that it will feel better soon.. I hope it won't put a damper on your getaway


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks Bev, that one is a beauty&#10084;&#65039;&#128149;&#127802; :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here is another idea I came up with. I had this little zippered bag that I got at a garage sale. Whenever I wanted to kitchner-stockenette or garter-I had to go to a certain pattern to find the instructions. And if I am away from home, I would not remember how to do it. So, I put instructions on 3x5 cards and put them in the little bag. That bag will go with me on vacations and be within hands reach of my knitting spot at home, for easy access.


Great idea Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We did not make it up the river.. it is just as well our son needed us and I was happy to be able to help him out.. Some how he pulled a groin muscle  and can't get around very well.. We will make the river trip one of these weekends... possibly when the season is slowing down.


I'm sorry you didn't get to go on the river trip. I hope your son has a speedy recovery. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Yes, Definitely.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just managed to put my back out- so probably won't be able to sit much at the computer.


Oh no! That's no good. Hope it gets better soon!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> actually broke down and bought the breaking hearts pattern.


I bought it too. It's a gorgeous pattern. And I am planning on making more than one pair before I'm done. 



Ronie said:


> I think your tip on keeping those notes to help us remember what to do is a great one


I have to do something lots of times before I remember EXACTLY how to do it. And then if I haven't done it in awhile, I must look up directions or watch a video. Some things are complicated enough that I need to watch the video anyway. But it will be so nice to have the simple stuff in the little bag. 

Also, thanks for your lovely comment on my dragonfly. 

You are welcome, DFL. 



Ros said:


> Great idea Bev. 💞


You are welcome.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm sorry you didn't get to go on the river trip. I hope your son has a speedy recovery. 💞


From me, too, Ronie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Great idea Bev and your garter twist looks good. I'm at DD's house today so no knitting now. Maybe I'll get to cast on tonight.


Looks like fun, can you please send a little of that sunshine here? It's cold here!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Added a picture of my own, for DFL.


Great photo Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free until 7/12 8:00 pm E.S.T.! Please favorite the pattern if you download it for free. Use code LIGHT
> Infinite Lightby Stacey Magliaro
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinite-light
> 
> ...


Looks like I just missed the Infinite Light pattern by a couple of minutes--quite literally!!!! Bummer. If anyone feels comfortable sending me their copy, it would be appreciated.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Oh no Julie! I hope it is eases with some stretching and rest- maybe a heating pad too?


Same from me Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Good going Karen. Bet it is beautiful! Hope we get to a picture.


Yes please, we love photos!!! 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

As you may have noticed I have returned from my run down to the City. It was not exciting but I got to sit and knit for literally 6-7 hours. Did begin the Maraschino shawlette and if it weren't for all the mistakes being frogged I think it would have gotten finished today. GRRRRRr. Even came home to notice a missed stitch that threw the pattern line off for the last 4 inches. So more frogging. The reason I got to knit so long is that it was a job requiring I sit in the hallway as a monitor. So absolutely nothing to do except sit in a chair and knit all day. Should have taken a sweatshirt: it was soooo cold. I was directly under the AC vent. We were in Hunter College on the floor with the pool. Kept wanting a bathing suit to jump in. I bet it was heated in there.

FYI--the pattern is very easy but it is critical to track your rows. I did not think to bring anything like a sticky note to do this simple little thing. It is also easy to lose one of the YO's which will do the same thing.

The yarn being used is Patons Silk Bamboo which is very nice to work with. It does come with an inordinate amount of knots in it which is annoying. I think you liked working with this yarn Ronie?
I wonder where a certain Imp would place beads on this pattern (smile)

Bev--that dragonfly photo is spectacular. And your traveling how-to bag is a wonderful idea. Your twisted edge looks good. It reminded me that I had seen this before and tried it. It is easy and fun to do.

Karen--please hurry and get us that blanket photo as well as the plants.

Melanie--definitely understand the procrastination on that boat cover. Sounds like it was a bear to handle. Congrats for getting it done. DH will love it and brag about you all over town.

Ronie--sorry you missed your ride. I am sure you will get your chance. But it was good that you were able to be with your son.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone.. I'm ok with it.. I think it would work out better when the season dies down a little.. we will definitely try again 

I did use that yarn Tanya and out of 2 skeins there was only 1 knot!! your next ball might be better 

That is the same with me Bev.. I still need a refresher on lots of techniques.. some day we will have them all memorized


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh no Julie! I hope it is eases with some stretching and rest- maybe a heating pad too?


That is what I am trying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn.
> 
> Oh, no, Julie. I hope that you find some relief soon.


Trying to work on it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's not good at any time but especially not just before setting out on a trip.


One thing at least it is only about an hour in the plane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I am so sorry... I hope you can rest it and that it will feel better soon.. I hope it won't put a damper on your getaway


I am avoiding the steps! Won't leave the house until I absolutely have to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh no! That's no good. Hope it gets better soon!


So do I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Same from me Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya, for your kind words.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am just saying good morning after my weekend away. I had a lovely healing time. I will catch up later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, I do love your cowl. Pretty pattern to compliment the pretty colour.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am just saying good morning after my weekend away. I had a lovely healing time. I will catch up later.


How wonderful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> As you may have noticed I have returned from my run down to the City. It was not exciting but I got to sit and knit for literally 6-7 hours. Did begin the Maraschino shawlette and if it weren't for all the mistakes being frogged I think it would have gotten finished today. GRRRRRr. Even came home to notice a missed stitch that threw the pattern line off for the last 4 inches. So more frogging. The reason I got to knit so long is that it was a job requiring I sit in the hallway as a monitor. So absolutely nothing to do except sit in a chair and knit all day. Should have taken a sweatshirt: it was soooo cold. I was directly under the AC vent.


Sounds like you got a lot accomplished even with the frogging. Nice way to get paid ( I'm assuming you do) for knitting time  Should have taken one of your shawls to keep you warm!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just saying good morning after my weekend away. I had a lovely healing time. I will catch up later.


That's great Norma! So glad it was good for you
:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So cute.

Sue


RosD said:


> Do you like my trolleys? 😉💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, glad you had some good healing time.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I am just saying good morning after my weekend away. I had a lovely healing time. I will catch up later.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, I am impressed with your work on that boat cover. I imagine your DH is too.



Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am quite a few pages behind on reading. Well I read some yesterday but never got the chance to comment.

Bev, thanks for sharing all your pics. That is a part of the country that I am not at all familiar.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm down to 20 out of a max of 245 (final point) of the baby blanket. Decided to do a 2 row crocheted edge...1st row single crochet...2nd row shells and single crochet anchors in between the shells. Faster than the knitted edge...and the wee lassie is already here!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've just managed to put my back out- so probably won't be able to sit much at the computer.


Well, I didn't put the back out...but I did have my right leg shoot out from under me (thanks to linolium and a piece of plastic). Fell on the active crockpot that was on the floor. Major bruising, hurt pride, and a half-opiate pill and I'm feeling less sore physically.

*jscaplen* --> put me in for these downloads through my "backup" email account:
Free until 7/12 8:00 pm E.S.T.! Please favorite the pattern if you download it for free. Use code LIGHT
Infinite Lightby Stacey Magliaro
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinite-light

Free until 30 September 2015 - no code
Classic pincushion by Marieta Iosifidou
Good for using up scraps & for craft table maybe...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/classic-pincushion

Pilot by Dominique Trad
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pilot

Rustic Shawl by Tiara Shanafelt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/rustic-shawl-3

Monsoom by Julia Zahle
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/monsoom



tamarque said:


> Karen--please hurry and get us that blanket photo as well as the plants.


Plants and knitting pattern request I can do...I'm on the crocheted edging for the baby blanket NOW!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is a great photo. I am so pleased you had a wonderful birthday :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, I do love your cowl. Pretty pattern to compliment the pretty colour.


Thank you, Norma! I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Onto the plants! This is the initial pots I had:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope you feel better before you leave for your holiday Julie.

Good idea for the index cards Bev. A small stack would fit just fine in my project bag.

Tanya - I am using Patons Silk Bamboo yarn for my Bonnie's Wish. It does have a nice feel to it. But the knots! One would think there would be fewer knots in a 100 yard ball. I am on ball seven and so far only one ball has been knot free. I had three knots in one ball and several balls with two knots. Sigh. But it is knitting up nicely.

DH was happy that the boat cover was finished. As a fellow procrastinator he understands, lol. I hope to get to learn to drive the boat soon. I have never driven one so this will be fun. A few photos.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Recent photos (part 1):


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, lovely blanket patterns. I bet the blankets look wonderful. The plants look pretty healthy too.  Edit to add: Wow! THey have really grown.

Melanie, the boat cover looks wonderful. What a great fit! An excellent job. THe boat looks pretty sweet also!!

Rainy day again here. Possibility of multiple inches. I am all ready to start the stitch pattern in my socks. I would like to get one repeat done, so that I know I have it, before I set it aside to concentrate on getting the scarf done. I have a lifeline in.  I will work on my scarf during the driving today.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

2nd installment of recent photos:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, lovely blanket patterns. I bet the blankets look wonderful. The plants look pretty healthy too.  Edit to add: Wow! THey have really grown.


I didn't knit the "blankets"...I'm requesting the pattern from the experts. Thanks for the progress on the plants praise.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, lovely blanket patterns. I bet the blankets look wonderful. The plants look pretty healthy too.  Edit to add: Wow! THey have really grown.
> 
> Melanie, the boat cover looks wonderful. What a great fit! An excellent job. THe boat looks pretty sweet also!!


Ditto from me, Karen and Melanie.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I am just saying good morning after my weekend away. I had a lovely healing time. I will catch up later.


That's great Norma. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow Karen! I am glad you weren't more seriously hurt!! how did the crockpot do? was the contents spilled or was it all saved?? 
Your plants are doing great. I need to trim my tomatoes they are getting to bushy and not producing yet.. the peppers are not producing yet either but lots of flowers on both peppers and tomatoes.. so I may have some for my Thanksgiving dinner LOL

Melanie great job!! I can't even imagine doing this by myself... what a huge undertaking.. but you did it  and it looks great... Nice boat too!!!  I bet it will be fun to learn to drive it 

Gosh these weekends are going awfully fast.. I am not even rested up yet  I know we are not eating right.. we just can't seem to get this down.. we are trying but so far we are surviving on sandwiches... I know part of my problem is because my lunch bag isn't big enough to hold those containers that we use.. so I can't take a salad.. and if I had the extra energy on the weekends I could sew up a quick bag that is the right size.. or I will just buy an insulated one.. it is getting close to "back to school" sales so I will probably score a good one then.. Hubby is extra tired too.. I told him it was probably all the bread we have been eating.. just 6 more weeks!! LOL at this rate I'll be a walking zombie... 
If anyone has any good Healthy lunch ideas it would be wonderful  I'm afraid it has been way too many years since I have needed a bagged lunch that I have fallen back into my school year ideas of a sandwich and chips..  

Well I hope you all have a wonderful Monday!! we are hot and muggy here.. I am sure the wind will kick up just in time for me to stand on the bridge


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So cute.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> So cute.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Plants and knitting pattern request I can do...I'm on the crocheted edging for the baby blanket NOW!


It's gorgeous and I hope the pain and bruising goes away quickly.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Hope you feel better before you leave for your holiday Julie.
> 
> Good idea for the index cards Bev. A small stack would fit just fine in my project bag.
> 
> ...


The boat cover looks great Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Recent photos (part 1):


They look great. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm very tired so I will say goodnight/ morning. Have a great day everyone!! &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Well, I didn't put the back out...but I did have my right leg shoot out from under me (thanks to linolium and a piece of plastic). Fell on the active crockpot that was on the floor. Major bruising, hurt pride, and a half-opiate pill and I'm feeling less sore physically...


Sounds rather painful! Glad you feel a bit better now. My back is bearable- but really slowing me down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Onto the plants! This is the initial pots I had:


looking forward to seeing progress photos- the pepper is definitely still in infancy!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Wow Karen! I am glad you weren't more seriously hurt!! how did the crockpot do? was the contents spilled or was it all saved??
> Your plants are doing great. I need to trim my tomatoes they are getting to bushy and not producing yet.. the peppers are not producing yet either but lots of flowers on both peppers and tomatoes.. so I may have some for my Thanksgiving dinner LOL
> 
> Melanie great job!! I can't even imagine doing this by myself... what a huge undertaking.. but you did it  and it looks great... Nice boat too!!!  I bet it will be fun to learn to drive it
> ...


Ronie, the weekends always go by too fast, especially in the summer when there is so much to do. And I'd say you need to splurge and buy a bigger insulated lunch bag so you can bring salads to work. I'll make a pot of chili on the weekend and have chili for lunch at least 3 days and freeze some. Or I'll bake a broccoli or spinach or kale quiche in a frozen pie crust and bring a piece of that for lunch with maybe a little salad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Already not as sore as yesterday, thank goodness, Melanie! Your boat cover is pretty amazing!



MissMelba said:


> Hope you feel better before you leave for your holiday Julie.
> 
> Good idea for the index cards Bev. A small stack would fit just fine in my project bag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Recent photos (part 1):


Getting closer to the kitchen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm very tired so I will say goodnight/ morning. Have a great day everyone!! 💞


What would the LP be without Jackson to cheer us up?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Karen, glad to hear you're almost done with baby blanket. Looks like at least 20 carrots in that one pot. &#128518; Your first pattern request appears to be a slipped stitch between 2 YOs that are also slipped on the purl row before being worked again on next knit row. 

Julie, hope you are doing better before your trip. 

Ros, I am enjoying every minute of this summer and would love to send you some sunshine. It is so cold in the winters up here. 

Mel, yay you finished the boat cover. Hope it was a nice surprise for hubby. The water looks so peaceful in the lagoon. 

Norma, glad you had a good weekend on retreat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Chris! it is improving, thank goodness!



KittyChris said:


> Karen, glad to hear you're almost done with baby blanket. Looks like at least 20 carrots in that one pot. 😆 Your first pattern request appears to be a slipped stitch between 2 YOs that are also slipped on the purl row before being worked again on next knit row.
> 
> Julie, hope you are doing better before your trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't knit the "blankets"...I'm requesting the pattern from the experts. Thanks for the progress on the plants praise.


Oh, sorry. I didn't understand. Hope you will recover quickly from the fall.

Julie, glad to hear that your back is improving.

Rain all morning. More to come this afternoon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your container garden is looking good Karen. Sorry to hear you had a fall. Sounds like a painful landing.

Thanks for all the nice comments on the boat cover.

I have completed row 109 of 116 on clue 4 of Bonnie's Wish. I think there is one more chart to go so the finish line is in sight. 

The designer posted that there are 192 stitches for every 4 stitches for the border on Dancing Bees. Egad! The border is going to take forever, lol. I have 296 (I have an extra 4) stitches so far (it's a square) and I am only at clue 2. There are 6 or 7 clues. Plus beads. Jane used the word 'slogging' so I am in for some serious knitting time, lol. 

Ronie, try tortillas instead of bread. No calorie savings but wraps pack well.

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, sorry. I didn't understand. Hope you will recover quickly from the fall.
> 
> Julie, glad to hear that your back is improving.
> 
> Rain all morning. More to come this afternoon.


Slowly, but improving! Goodness, have you had rain?!!!!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am just saying good morning after my weekend away. I had a lovely healing time...


So glad to hear that, Norma


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my July segment of the 2105 Scarf.
If I had my time back, I might have done 8 reps instead of 6 to make it a bit longer.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Your daily distraction...

free until July 31, 2015
Wrapped in Love Stole by Cheryl Beckerich
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wrapped-in-love-stole

Infinity Scarf by Audrey Knippa
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/infinity-scarf-39

Shoulder Poncho by Lorna Miser
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shoulder-poncho

Venation by Claire Slade
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venation


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Again, from memory here--

Norma--so glad your weekend was healing for you. Hopefully you can move forward more easily

Karen--Nice blankets--neat, simple and comfy looking. Maybe later can write up what I think I see in them.. Your plants look very healthy. I am envious of the delicious looking eggplant. The carrots? Being so close, maybe 50 of them??

Melanie--the boat cover is terrific. That was a project! Thanx for the feed back on the Silk Bamboo. It does work easily but those knots are just poor quality control on Patons' part. 

Ronie--I use all the leftover containers from other food things. I have also save old refrigerator food storage boxes. These are ones that came with the refrig. When I went to the City yesterday I packed a quart container with salad and put the dressing in a baby food jar (I collect those on Freecycle from people wanting to get rid of them) and can pack that into the qt container as well. I carry something like that in any kind of market bag around--often just the plastic ones from the supermarket so if there are any wet leaks they won't run on other things, like car seats or knitting near by. I have seen people, women, bring several small plastic containers with different leftovers and set up at lunch time. Bev's idea of chili with a side of salad is an easy one to do. I don;t think I have owned an official lunch bucket since grade school.

Caryn--I thought about that Madryn still waiting to be blocked all day yesterday sitting in that ridiculous AC space. Can't believe how cold they had it for a very small handful of people. And then they had the heat on one side of the corridor and AC on at the other end. Nuts! And yes, I did get paid for the day which is why I did it at all. Years ago they held 8-12 of these weekends which required many people to work them. With computer testing ongoing these days, there are very few tests being given like this anymore--mainly the ones that require performance such as language and acting and braile. And there may be only more given in October, but am grateful for the extra cash, love being with family down there who run the testing and enjoy the other people, too. So a pleasant day with some benefits. Did have to rip out so much of the project, I almost gave up today, but have moved forward deciding it will be what it will be. I wanted a simple, quick project for the craft fair inventory and this was to be it. It seems I can never do anything without doing it twice, or thrice as is in this case. 

Did a second little job this past Saturday so this weekend was a nice little financial boon. Makes me feel less guilty about buying the mink/cashmere yarn and now the other cotton for the baby sweater half finished last week. Think I will stop by WEBS on my way to Boston next week when I go to deliver the Adult Miter Square sweater. Hopefully it will fit and I can get a good photo of it to show.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Fell on the active crockpot that was on the floor. Major bruising, hurt pride, and a half-opiate pill and I'm feeling less sore physically...


Sorry to hear that you had a spill. Sounds like the consequences could have been much worse, though. Glad that you weren't seriously injured - although you'll probably discover new tender spots later on..


> jscaplen --> put me in for these downloads through my "backup" email account


Already added to the list. 


> I'm on the crocheted edging for the baby blanket NOW!...


Lovely work shown in your pics, Karen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...A few photos.


Great job, Melanie!!
Better you than me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like it has been a busy and productive weekend.  I am glad to heal that those who have been hurting are healing. :thumbup:

Thank you for the new temptations, Jane. My WEBS order came already! Castonitis has hit hard!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I didn't knit the "blankets"...I'm requesting the pattern from the experts. ...


Karen, there are a lot of sites that provide pattern stitches.
I had bookmarked a really good stitch library but when I went to check my bookmarks I was overwhelmed by the clutter - gotta figure out a system there instead of adding willy nilly.

So I decided to do a search. Here are a few. Some are better organized than others & the ones with the thumbnails showing up front are more helpful - still lots of nice stitch options in the others, though.
So sorry that I started looking, now - this eats up my time... & makes me want to try coming up with my own customized creation. No time for that now - maybe in the fall.

Knitting Stitch Patterns
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm

KNITTING PATTERN CENTRAL - Stitches
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/stitches.php

Knitca - Stitch Pattern Library
http://www.knitca.com/stitches

Craftcookie - your knitting stitch library
http://www.craftcookie.com

Knitting & Crochet stitch finder - Lion Brand Yarn
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?stitchfinder=1

Knitting Stitch Patterns - Free knitting stitch library
http://freeknitstitches.com


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Have a great day everyone!! 💞


Our little sweetheart! I want to reach out & hug him!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...The designer posted that there are 192 stitches for every 4 stitches for the border on Dancing Bees. Egad! The border is going to take forever, lol.


it will also take a lot of yarn. I discovered that with Mary Lennox. I hadn't taken that into account wen I was adding sections & had to spend a lot of time trying to adapt the border to accommodate what yarn I had left. I did a bunch of swatches & counted & counted. I like the result but would have preferred the original.


> Jane used the word 'slogging' so I am in for some serious knitting time, lol.


Didn't mean to put you off with that particular word choice. Where I am test knitting, I feel pressure to make faster progress. I am well within her deadline but would like to be moving on more quickly - so a little frustration crept in there.

I am working on section 5 now, almost 600 stitches & adding extra beads - which also slows down the knitting. Then I get to the border - can't wait! I love knitted on borders. Although they seem to take forever, the effect is beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ... My WEBS order came already! Castonitis has hit hard!


Ooh - lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, Aunties Beads has added a Bargain Basement with great prices - but I would imagine these are being discontinued, thus the classification - not sure.
http://www.auntiesbeads.com/Aunties-Bargain-Basement_c_4658-1-12.html

I get some beads from Knit Picks but their selection is limited. Otherwise, this is my major source since they have a good selection & with the "Beader's Advantage" program, I get free shipping & 10% off. They might offer free shipping for US orders anyway, not sure.

S&H usually decides whether I can order from a given place - often free in the US but not to Canada.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my July segment of the 2105 Scarf.
> If I had my time back, I might have done 8 reps instead of 6 to make it a bit longer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> It sounds like it has been a busy and productive weekend.  I am glad to heal that those who have been hurting are healing. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you for the new temptations, Jane. My WEBS order came already! Castonitis has hit hard!


I do like those. Such lovely colours


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, he is cute :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Your container garden is looking good Karen. Sorry to hear you had a fall. Sounds like a painful landing.
> 
> I have completed row 109 of 116 on clue 4 of Bonnie's Wish. I think there is one more chart to go so the finish line is in sight.
> 
> ...


Not to burst your bubble, Melanie, but clue 5 took me a long time. You will be happy with your shawl when finished, but not a quick knit

Way, way behind again but just had to add this info.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Didn't mean to put you off with that particular word choice. Where I am test knitting, I feel pressure to make faster progress. I am well within her deadline but would like to be moving on more quickly - so a little frustration crept in there.
> 
> I am working on section 5 now, almost 600 stitches & adding extra beads - which also slows down the knitting. Then I get to the border - can't wait! I love knitted on borders. Although they seem to take forever, the effect is beautiful.


  No worries. I knew going in that this was going to take a while. I am doing the full square after all, lol. I have 6 balls (2600 yards) so I should be ok there. I might have to pick and choose on the bead placement as I have about 1000 but all should be ok. Clue 3 comes out the day before I leave for vacation so I will be able to take it with me for the long airport wait (3 to 4 hours minimum) and get some reasonably uninterrupted knitting time.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Not to burst your bubble, Melanie, but clue 5 took me a long time. You will be happy with your shawl when finished, but not a quick knit
> 
> Way, way behind again but just had to add this info.


Considering I started this shawl in December... Clue 1 took me forever. I think I calculated 29 hours. I refuse to try to figure out any other clue times, lol. I am liking the pattern however. I finished row 110 at lunch. Six more to go then on to clue 5


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Clue 3 comes out the day before I leave for vacation so I will be able to take it with me for the long airport wait ...


That clue should work well for your airport knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Let me add to Jane's excellent list of stitch dictionaries online:

A general stitch dictionary:

http://www.knittingfool.com/StitchIndex/Thumbs.aspx

Just Lace stitches:

http://laceknittingstitch.blogspot.com.au/search?updated-max=2011-08-10T09%3A16%3A00-07%3A00&max-results=20#PageNo=6

a smaller list, but there may a couple of uniques here:

http://purlavenue.com/lace-openwork-stitches-2


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jane--your July segment looks so nice. Am liking it a lot.

Thanx for the more patterns to make me coo coo.

Toni--your new yarn looks yummy soft. Does it have a project waiting for it/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--your new yarn looks yummy soft. Does it have a project waiting for it/


Thank you, Tanya. The green is for my mom. The rest could be for Christmas if I can bear to give it away.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Slowly, but improving! Goodness, have you had rain?!!!!!!


Yes, we have. It did stop by 11 and we have had sun now for most of the afternoon. Hopefully, the second round predicted will not come.

Looking great, Jane.  Love that shoulder poncho.  Thanks.

oh, my, Toni. Enjoy your yummilicious yarn. 

Ah, Ros, more Jackson. Thank you.

Thanks, Jane, for the bead source. The prices are wonderful.

Clifty Falls Inn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, we have. It did stop by 11 and we have had sun now for most of the afternoon. Hopefully, the second round predicted will not come.
> 
> Looking great, Jane.  Love that shoulder poncho.  Thanks.
> 
> ...


Glad you have had some sun! Been raining overnight here- possible sun today. I hope so because the grass needs cutting, before I go.
I do enjoy our 'travelogue' parties.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> oh, my, Toni. Enjoy your yummilicious yarn.
> 
> Ah, Ros, more Jackson. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev and Norma and anyone else I missed - Sorry!

That Jackson is such a cutie. He looks like a man on a mission. 

Thanks from me too, for the additional bead source, Jane. 

Cilfty Falls is looking better and better all of the time. No wonder you like to go back.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

ooh, nice yarn Toni, enjoy  And don't forget to share photos of what you make with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> jane--your July segment looks so nice. Am liking it a lot...


Thank you, Tanya


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

How do I remove a post....was trying to PM someone on another post about cross-stitch items and I accidentally put my email on the thread instead of in the PM....oh my...have contacted admin twice with no result...

Does anyone know how to remove it...I tried to go back, but the edit button was gone?

Thanks so much

DFL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Looking great, Jane. ...


Thank you, Bev 


> Clifty Falls Inn


Looks like a great spot - did you share some pics of this place last year?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Does anyone know how to remove it...I tried to go back, but the edit button was gone?


To the best of my knowledge, once the window for editing is closed, you can only delete it through admin but it takes a while sometimes for them t get back to you.
That is one thing that I like about Ravelry - you can edit it anytime. ...and you can search more easily!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Tanya. The green is for my mom. The rest could be for Christmas if I can bear to give it away.


OOOh, I know how you feel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> How do I remove a post....was trying to PM someone on another post about cross-stitch items and I accidentally put my email on the thread instead of in the PM....oh my...have contacted admin twice with no result...
> 
> Does anyone know how to remove it...I tried to go back, but the edit button was gone?
> 
> ...


I think Admin is the only route- sorry they are not responding!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> How do I remove a post....was trying to PM someone on another post about cross-stitch items and I accidentally put my email on the thread instead of in the PM....oh my...have contacted admin twice with no result...
> 
> Does anyone know how to remove it...I tried to go back, but the edit button was gone?
> 
> ...


One of the very annoying quirks about KP--cannot remove posts once sent!!!!!!!!!!!

What you can do is go in to edit it, erase and simply write "sorry for the wrong post" or something similar.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the Inn pics are attractive. seems to be a very simple, modern place with some flavor of the outdoors. that carved statue with owl is special, like a local totem.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Let me add to Jane's excellent list of stitch dictionaries online:
> 
> A general stitch dictionary:
> 
> ...


I have bookmarked this, Jane. Thank you for posting it will be very handy next week

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Clifty Falls Inn


That looks great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have bookmarked this, Jane. Thank you for posting it will be very handy next week
> 
> :thumbup:


Norma--FYI, this list is an addendum to Jane's so you will want both of them saved.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had such a nice post today about my Saturday Inspection job. I had a hard time accessing the space to be inspected due to it being a very low crawl space and my knees being so bad making it totally impossible. Also, such conditions under ASHI do not require an inspector to go in. One of the items was not observed and I got a post from the Engineering firm that subbed out to me wanting this information. I wrote back and was very anxious when I saw another post from them, thinking they were going to be critical. Not a good way to begin a new relationship. But the post was so complimentary about my work and asked if I wanted to do larger inspections on new homes. I needed that little boost and, of course, saved the post for my marketing. Thought to share this little success with you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> DH was happy that the boat cover was finished. As a fellow procrastinator he understands, lol. I hope to get to learn to drive the boat soon. I have never driven one so this will be fun. A few photos.


Wow, great job making and fitting that boat cover! Beautiful boat. Have fun learning to drive it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...But the post was so complimentary about my work and asked if I wanted to do larger inspections on new homes. I needed that little boost ...


That's great, Tanya 
Everyone can do with a boost from time to time - preferable more often that that, even. ;-)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Recent photos (part 1):


Ooh, nice plants Karen! I planted eggplant too, but I think mine might be the Japanese kind. It is that dark purple, but it is long.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, I bet that was fun!!!
> 
> Give Elizabeth a wave and hug from me.
> 
> Here is my first attempt at a twisted garter cuff. Ronie is right, find a you tube video. This is easy peasy. It is ready to go onto DPNs for the rest of the sock pattern.


Looking good, Bev.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm very tired so I will say goodnight/ morning. Have a great day everyone!! 💞


Sweet Jackson pictures Ros. He is always so busy! Hope you got a good nights sleep.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Had such a nice post today about my Saturday Inspection job. .....But the post was so complimentary about my work and asked if I wanted to do larger inspections on new homes. I needed that little boost and, of course, saved the post for my marketing. Thought to share this little success with you.


Congratulations, Tanya!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie, hope your back is continuing to improve. 

Jane, your July segment of the scarf looks great. I haven't started yet, so maybe I will do an extra repeat. I am a bit worried about having enough yarn though.

Tanya, I do hate when the ac is on that low and it is freezing. Hope you got inspired to block your Madryn so you can have it with you just in case!
Glad you were able to keep going with your scarf project and will have it to sell. Congrats on the compliments you got for your good work on the inspection job. It is always nice to be appreciated.

Beautiful colors on that WEBS yarn Toni. What fun that will be to knit!

That is such a lovely inn Bev. Is that where you will be staying again in Oct?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Looks like a great spot - did you share some pics of this place last year?


No, this is the first year we have gone here. We do go to another state park in January. Potowatomi Inn. I may have shared some of those.

Yay, Tanya, how cool that you got some positive feedback. That is always welcome. 

Yes, Caryn, that is where we will be staying in Oct. We are so looking forward to seeing it in the fall colors. I will probably share a few pictures than. Not like this time. But there was so much outdoor beauty there that I really wanted to share it with you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Slow to walk but not as painful as yesterday. Thanks!



sisu said:


> Julie, hope your back is continuing to improve.
> 
> Jane, your July segment of the scarf looks great. I haven't started yet, so maybe I will do an extra repeat. I am a bit worried about having enough yarn though.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, your July segment of the scarf looks great.


Thank you, Caryn 


> I haven't started yet, so maybe I will do an extra repeat. I am a bit worried about having enough yarn though.


Have you weighed it? I am assuming that up to June used 1/2. This part used 6g of my yarn - about 1g per rep. I have used 51g so far with 7 clues.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm very tired so I will say goodnight/ morning. Have a great day everyone!! 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my July segment of the 2105 Scarf.
> If I had my time back, I might have done 8 reps instead of 6 to make it a bit longer.


It looks good, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like it has been a busy and productive weekend.  I am glad to heal that those who have been hurting are healing. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you for the new temptations, Jane. My WEBS order came already! Castonitis has hit hard!


Lovely yarns, Toni!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, we have. It did stop by 11 and we have had sun now for most of the afternoon. Hopefully, the second round predicted will not come.
> 
> Looking great, Jane.  Love that shoulder poncho.  Thanks.
> 
> ...


More great photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's great, Tanya
> Everyone can do with a boost from time to time - preferable more often that that, even. ;-)


Ditto from me, Tanya.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Look what I found.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-wars-double-knit-sca


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Tanya.


Thanks Pam. I know who share good tidings with.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I found.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-wars-double-knit-sca


That would be an intense project but for a Star War junkie, piece of cake.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Just incase anyone else is having trouble getting to this pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-wars-double-knit-scarf

More temptations! Just what we need.  Thanks, Bev!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I did 8 repeats. Now I have a week in which to work on other projects. Not very true colour. It is actually grey.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Jane. I think mine is calling to me.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my July segment of the 2105 Scarf.
> If I had my time back, I might have done 8 reps instead of 6 to make it a bit longer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I found.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-wars-double-knit-scarf


Added the end of the word 'scarf' so the link would open


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished clue 2 of Dancing Bees....It is actually grey.


WTG, Sue 
So odd that the grey comes out looking yellow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Jane.


Thanks, Sue ;-)


> I think mine is calling to me.


Have at it!
I just finished Vampire - will block tomorrow, I hope. So I will maybe catch up with RMT now besides working on Dancing Bees tonight - maybe a little Cynara.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, the weekends always go by too fast, especially in the summer when there is so much to do. And I'd say you need to splurge and buy a bigger insulated lunch bag so you can bring salads to work. I'll make a pot of chili on the weekend and have chili for lunch at least 3 days and freeze some. Or I'll bake a broccoli or spinach or kale quiche in a frozen pie crust and bring a piece of that for lunch with maybe a little salad.


I think your right!! I am going to get a one.. we like salads with protien added... I need to bring dinners and have something for hubby to eat too.. I like your ideas too... we love chili and I love quiche


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for fixing my link. 

Sue, love your Dancing Bees.

That scarf. I was thinking of making a smaller one for my GS. This is the year that he learned about Star Wars.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help/response to my question about my post problem...the Admin finally removed my email, I am so glad it is off...hope no damage was done.

By the way, I was able to get both yarns I wanted on the Posh Yarn sale...I really splurged...but I did a lot of housework today...does that count.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345911-125.html#7601919

This is the link where I showed the colors I wanted...and I was able to get in on the sale.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...By the way, I was able to get both yarns I wanted on the Posh Yarn sale...


Lucky you! ;-)


> I really splurged...but I did a lot of housework today...does that count....


Most definitely compensates for the extra yarn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love your scarf Jane! I like where you put the beads. 
Thanks for the pattern and stitches links.. there are so many sites that have pattern stitches.. its amazing 

Toni your yarn looks so pretty!! and soft 

Tanya it sounds like a very busy time! But you have your trip to look forward to  I hope the sweater fits  If anything I hope it is looser than tighter.. at least you can take it in much easier 

I have lots of containers.. I got rid of the clutter from all the miss-matched containers and bought 2 decent sets.. I like the Mason jar idea though and I love it for cold drinks! as long as you can get a good seal on it. I run into the issue of what I can make for my dinner that I am taking and that will hold for his dinner.. We will work it out.. its just such a huge change for us.. and so we revert back to the easiest and quickest meals to whip out.. they just don't seem to be as healthy as we need.. I'm going to plan out our meals tomorrow and see how it goes this week..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane those beads are an amazing value! at those prices a it would be worth it to stalk up on lots of them  about how many packages do you use for a shawl?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that place looks so inviting  and comfortable!

DFL I am glad you got your email removed.. Isn't this computer stuff frustrating at times!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Those yarns are so pretty DFL.. I know they will work up into something very nice


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Had such a nice post today about my Saturday Inspection job. I had a hard time accessing the space to be inspected due to it being a very low crawl space and my knees being so bad making it totally impossible. Also, such conditions under ASHI do not require an inspector to go in. One of the items was not observed and I got a post from the Engineering firm that subbed out to me wanting this information. I wrote back and was very anxious when I saw another post from them, thinking they were going to be critical. Not a good way to begin a new relationship. But the post was so complimentary about my work and asked if I wanted to do larger inspections on new homes. I needed that little boost and, of course, saved the post for my marketing. Thought to share this little success with you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Look what I found.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/star-wars-double-knit-sca


I have those charts  Don't think I am ready for that much double knitting, but it is on the list of things to do.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I did 8 repeats. Now I have a week in which to work on other projects. Not very true colour. It is actually grey.
> 
> Sue


Your honey comb section is nice and big.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing your Vampire Jane. Will you take a photo inside or risk sunlight? 

Nice yarn DFL, lucky you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I love your scarf Jane! ...


Thank you, Ronie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So glad you got the yarn you wanted, DFL. They are gorgeous.

Melanie, it is a pretty big project. I thought maybe I could take it apart a bit and make a smaller scarf. 

Here's a picture of my Breaking Hearts Socks. The pattern is easy to work out. Now it will be set aside till I get my scarf done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I did 8 repeats. Now I have a week in which to work on other projects. Not very true colour. It is actually grey.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue , even if not the accurate color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks for everyone's help/response to my question about my post problem...the Admin finally removed my email, I am so glad it is off...hope no damage was done.
> 
> By the way, I was able to get both yarns I wanted on the Posh Yarn sale...I really splurged...but I did a lot of housework today...does that count.
> 
> ...


Lovely colors, DFL. Well done!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane those beads are an amazing value! at those prices a it would be worth it to stalk up on lots of them  about how many packages do you use for a shawl?


There's the problem. Some things require more than others. The 8/0 are a better deal with about 390 a batch whereas the 6/0 have about 110 - but sometimes 120, even. I usually buy at least 3 of the 8/0 & 5-6 of the 6/0. If I get the same colours, I can use some smaller ones up top & larger ones down below.

My Spring Fling only called for 422 - not a lot of beads for Susanna. Affinity use 680. And the count on Mountain Mist:
_The allover laceweight with full beading takes just over 2,200 beads, while the reduced beading version requires around 1,440 beads. To bead just the edging section takes around 900/570 beads for fully or reduced versions._

It would really help to know in advance what you are going to use them for but that takes long term planning for me when it could take 4 weeks for the beads to arrive.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> In case anyone is interested, Aunties Beads has added a Bargain Basement with great prices - but I would imagine these are being discontinued, thus the classification - not sure.
> http://www.auntiesbeads.com/Aunties-Bargain-Basement_c_4658-1-12.html
> 
> I get some beads from Knit Picks but their selection is limited. Otherwise, this is my major source since they have a good selection & with the "Beader's Advantage" program, I get free shipping & 10% off. They might offer free shipping for US orders anyway, not sure.
> ...


Great prices, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Looking forward to seeing your Vampire Jane. Will you take a photo inside or risk sunlight?
> ...


Oh, gee - wouldn't want it to burn up after all of that work!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's a picture of my Breaking Hearts Socks. ...


Looking good!
That yarn suits that pattern really well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you got the yarn you wanted, DFL. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Melanie, it is a pretty big project. I thought maybe I could take it apart a bit and make a smaller scarf.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Breaking Hearts Socks. The pattern is easy to work out. Now it will be set aside till I get my scarf done.


That looks great. I've gotten mine started and am halfway through the cuff. Will try to get a photo tomorrow. Going to work on Dancing Bees now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam and Jane. Really a fun knit.  Looking forward to seeing yours Pam. 

Night all. And yes, we had storms this evening and a flash flood warning.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There's the problem. Some things require more than others. The 8/0 are a better deal with about 390 a batch whereas the 6/0 have about 110 - but sometimes 120, even. I usually buy at least 3 of the 8/0 & 5-6 of the 6/0. If I get the same colours, I can use some smaller ones up top & larger ones down below.
> 
> My Spring Fling only called for 422 - not a lot of beads for Susanna. Affinity use 680. And the count on Mountain Mist:
> _The allover laceweight with full beading takes just over 2,200 beads, while the reduced beading version requires around 1,440 beads. To bead just the edging section takes around 900/570 beads for fully or reduced versions._
> ...


So if a person really didn't know what they would want to use them for but just couldn't pass up these prices 3 or 4 packets of the same bead would be a good idea?? if I were to do this I think I would make sure that the beads complimented each other.. then all the odds and ends could go into a nice project!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam and Jane. Really a fun knit.  Looking forward to seeing yours Pam.
> 
> Night all. And yes, we had storms this evening and a flash flood warning.


Good Night Bev!! I am heading off to the living room myself.. I hope the storms don't bring any damage and that you can get some rest..

I guess we are having storms all around us.. it is probably why it is so warm and muggy out.. but we have not had any rain for weeks.. at least the mountains are getting it and they feed the valleys


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Pam and Jane. Really a fun knit.  Looking forward to seeing yours Pam.
> 
> Night all. And yes, we had storms this evening and a flash flood warning.


I'm not sure I like how the yarn is patterning. Here's a photo. I haven't gone too far if I decide to use a different yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Night Bev!! I am heading off to the living room myself.. I hope the storms don't bring any damage and that you can get some rest..
> 
> I guess we are having storms all around us.. it is probably why it is so warm and muggy out.. but we have not had any rain for weeks.. at least the mountains are getting it and they feed the valleys


Me, too, Bev. We were supposed to get some rain but so far none.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Those yarns are so pretty DFL.. I know they will work up into something very nice


They sure will!

Congratulations on finishing your Vampire, Jane!

Sue, your Dancing Bees looks good! It looks like it is going to be BIG!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ..Congratulations on finishing your Vampire, Jane!...


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm not sure I like how the yarn is patterning. ..


I like the colours - hard to tell how it is working up, tough.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I like the colours - hard to tell how it is working up, tough.


I really like the colors, too, but it seems to be pooling too much. Maybe when I get into the pattern it won't be so noticeable. Will have to wait and see, I guess.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is a great boost, Tanya. I am so pleased.
Thank you for the info about Janes post. I am having communication difficulties so I keep missing things :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Slow to walk but not as painful as yesterday. Thanks!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I did 8 repeats. Now I have a week in which to work on other projects. Not very true colour. It is actually grey.
> 
> Sue


That is great. I love it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DFL, I am pleased you got the post sorted. Your Posh Yarns are wonderful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, your socks are great. I have a friend who would love them.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Wow Karen! I am glad you weren't more seriously hurt!! how did the crockpot do? was the contents spilled or was it all saved??
> Your plants are doing great. I need to trim my tomatoes they are getting to bushy and not producing yet.. the peppers are not producing yet either but lots of flowers on both peppers and tomatoes.. so I may have some for my Thanksgiving dinner LOL


Because I deliborately left it on the floor while in operation...nothing but MY bruises and pride were hurt.



KittyChris said:


> Karen, glad to hear you're almost done with baby blanket. Looks like at least 20 carrots in that one pot. 😆 Your first pattern request appears to be a slipped stitch between 2 YOs that are also slipped on the purl row before being worked again on next knit row.


PM me with the patterns if you get time...Re: those 2 white photos. I now carry my camera with me and can capture interesting patterns...even though I don't have a reference book on knitting.

I suspect the frothy ones you see taller are Cosmos...the carrots are a bit shorter...per another pot we started with another variant of Sage. I want that one taller before I post a photo...though I think all y'all have seen it behind the Japanese Eggplant and the 2 bell peppers.


eshlemania said:


> Rain all morning. More to come this afternoon.





Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness, have you had rain?!!!!!!


Rain, she asks....try about 3 to 3:30 am before I could successfully get the computer warmed up and online without hearing thunder and seeing the flashes of lightning.

I did try to record it with my camera...but I don't know if I was successful.



TLL said:


> It sounds like it has been a busy and productive weekend. I am glad to heal that those who have been hurting are healing.
> 
> Thank you for the new temptations, Jane. My WEBS order came already! Castonitis has hit hard!
> *the color is a little bright here, but oh so pretty!!!*


Note the color of the bolded section above...hint for website link so I can drool.



jscaplen said:


> Your daily distraction...
> 
> Venation by Claire Slade
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/venation


The only one I couldn't get...and I *WANT* it! :XD:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Two items before I go offline for a few hours...one of the drooling kind: http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK324_LaceSamplerShawl.pdf

And one of the captured squirrels...still don't have the one that runs across our front step...or DO I???:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, have you gotten all the way through the color changes on those socks? Sometimes, like you said, it is hard to know what those colors will do when you get to the main pattern. I like the colors though.

Like the picture of the squirrel, Karen. He is a sneaky little fellow.  Gorgeous shawl. 

DFL, so glad you got your email unposted. It definitely is a concern when things like that happen.

A friend is coming for breakfast this morning. So, we will be scurrying around cleaning off the table, moving junk so one can get to the table-you know, stuff like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Signing out for about a day- decided I need to pack the laptop, to weigh my cabin bag.
Go well, everyone!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Good morning, All&#128522; I hope you all have a good day whatever you are doing. 

Unintentionally missing much....
Great job on your boat cover, Melanie!
Gorgeous, luscious yarns which are causing great yarn envy&#128521;
Beautiful shawls worked up again!!! Very talented people here.
Sorry for bumps and bruises for you unfortunate knitters. Sometimes healing takes much longer than we like.
Great job on your proctoring, Tanya. An interesting thing to do. My exposure to that is with my securities licensing renewal. With the things you need to monitor -- I can see why concentration on knitting can make it challenging to not goof up. 
Happy travels to all going places. Hope your back does not make traveling difficult, Julie.
Thanks for all the pics. Jackson is so loveable, huggable and always brings a smile. Special thanks to you, Bev for your travelogue. So nice to share your get-away. To the others who submitted pics, thanks. I just love seeing a part of all your lives.
A special hug and prayer to you, Sue. Your daughter has had such a tough time of it, I hope she is drawing strength from you an her loved ones to get through this tough spot.
Best wishes for your dear MIL, Ros.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, the start on your socks is looking good. What scarf are you making?

Pam your socks start are looking good too. I'm with the co census of knitting more and see how they look further down the line.

I started a pair of sport shorty socks for DGD with this twist in the Noro cotton blend that I recently purchased. No picture yet but here is a picture of a completed pair of socks I just finished - it was a May MKAL that ended June 30. I still missed that deadline. 😓 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/coexist


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oops, I forgot to post a pic of my finally blocked Spring is Coming Cowl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, have you gotten all the way through the color changes on those socks? Sometimes, like you said, it is hard to know what those colors will do when you get to the main pattern. I like the colors though.
> 
> Like the picture of the squirrel, Karen. He is a sneaky little fellow.  Gorgeous shawl.
> 
> ...


Yes, many times. It has fairly short color changes. I think I'll continue on into the pattern and see how it goes.

Enjoy your time with your friend. Definitely know how it is with stuff on tables.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, the start on your socks is looking good. What scarf are you making?
> 
> Pam your socks start are looking good too. I'm with the co census of knitting more and see how they look further down the line.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Chris. That's what I'm going to do. Love those socks you finished.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oops, I forgot to post a pic of my finally blocked Spring is Coming Cowl


It's lovely, Chris! Such a beautiful color and very delicate looking.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great socks and cowl Chris. I really like that sock pattern, interesting heel.

As I am sorta close to finishing clue 4 (of 5) for Bonnie's Wish I got out clue 5 last night. Umm, 616 rows.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great socks and cowl Chris. I really like that sock pattern, interesting heel.
> 
> As I am sorta close to finishing clue 4 (of 5) for Bonnie's Wish I got out clue 5 last night. Umm, 616 rows.


Wow. That's a lot of rows!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--beautiful work on both the socks and the cowl. Love the heel on the socks. The cowl is so crisp loo. what was the yarn, again, that you used? It looks great in white/off white? And the scalloped edge around the neck makes seem more garment like. Great job on both.

Bev--your new socks are coming along. That twisted edge is a good detail.

Pam--concur with others--continue to see how the colors work out. You might always try using 2 balls started at different points and alternate rows to break up the color patterning.

Lots of socks being made now. Have I missed anyone's footwear? Maybe I need another pair myself?

Pretty much finished the Maraschino shawl. It is about 60 x 20 in that Silk Bamboo yarn. Not sure I like that sizing and bulk. Will try to photo later. Think it needs something to dress it up.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Those are grand socks, Chris. The pattern is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Love your socks Pam.. I think they will look great!!

Chris yours really turned out nice and that cowl is very pretty!! So fresh and clean in white 

Tanya I was also a bit worried about the weight of the bamboo silk when I was doing my Boneyard but I really like it now that it is blocked.. I have worn it several times.. blocking did a world of good for it.. 

Maybe I will do a pair of socks with my HandPainted Stroll... I like toe up but that edge sure is pretty!! I wonder if it could be done with a toe up sock.. just poke through the cuff?? does that make sense? 

I know what you mean Bev!! we all have catch alls and the kitchen table seems to be the biggest of them all.. I know it is getting pass breakfast time where you are.. so I hope it was a good one .. its 6:30ish here now.. 

Julie have a wonderful trip.. we will look forward to hearing all about it soon.. 

I am going to get some more work done on my Cowl this morning.. I'd really like to finish it up this week ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great socks and cowl Chris. I really like that sock pattern, interesting heel.
> 
> As I am sorta close to finishing clue 4 (of 5) for Bonnie's Wish I got out clue 5 last night. Umm, 616 rows.


good luck with this!! I agree this is a lot of rows.. it will be huge!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--beautiful work on both the socks and the cowl. Love the heel on the socks. The cowl is so crisp loo. what was the yarn, again, that you used? It looks great in white/off white? And the scalloped edge around the neck makes seem more garment like. Great job on both.


Thanks. The yarn is the cashmere from Suntek and the color is actually pink/beige. The designer had written somewhere in the MKAL when finished if people notice that there were points that you could block if you wanted so I did.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful socks and cowl, Chris!

That is a great shot of the sneaky squirrel, Karen. I have saved that shawl pattern. It is very pretty. 

Hang in there, Melanie! Bonnie's Wish is going to be so pretty when you are done. 

I hope your day goes well, too, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ..... The designer had written somewhere in the MKAL when finished if people notice that there were points that you could block if you wanted so I did.


They look great!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great socks and cowl Chris. I really like that sock pattern, interesting heel.
> 
> As I am sorta close to finishing clue 4 (of 5) for Bonnie's Wish I got out clue 5 last night. Umm, 616 rows.


Are you going to do Erica's original border? I thought long and hard about that myself. The border was the start of her design and the rest of the shawl was designed around that. I did like a lot of the modifications that others did but finally decided that to keep in the spirit of the designer, I did her original border, being I did not have enough yarn for any of the other options anyway. Erica's border really is very nice.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Oops, I forgot to post a pic of my finally blocked Spring is Coming Cowl


Gorgeous x 3 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Great socks and cowl Chris. I really like that sock pattern, interesting heel.
> 
> As I am sorta close to finishing clue 4 (of 5) for Bonnie's Wish I got out clue 5 last night. Umm, 616 rows.


That is a lot of rows Mel, good luck with that.

The sock pattern is free and the MKAL was for Fandom. There are 6 parts to the sock, each with 4 choices of which fandom you want to use. You could always make a pair of socks just borrowing on some of the patterns that you might like. The heel was 'Goonies' - I love that movie. The cuff I used is Star Trek (damn it Jim)(LOL). Leg is Lord of the rings, Lestat (the vampire) is the gusset, wonderland is the foot and Buffy is the toe. That was a tie with the XFiles so I chose the easier pattern. These are a little big on me so the patterning is not stretched as good as it should be (will give these to my sis and her size 11 feet) so you can't see the detail and eyelets as well. And it was a cloudy day, I picked the brightest part in my yard to take the picture. 
Hopefully I can get a better picture on my sis next weekend.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, the start on your socks is looking good. What scarf are you making?
> 
> Pam your socks start are looking good too. I'm with the co census of knitting more and see how they look further down the line.
> 
> ...


Great socks and cowl, Chris I think the socks could fit my feet 
ETA: I just read your most recent post, no, sorry they won't fit after all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is a free cowl pattern with similar styling as the one Chris just finished: http://media.berroco.com/insider/pattern-pdf/Berroco_FreePattern_Anza.pdf


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous x 3 :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. How are you doing?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Great socks and cowl, Chris I think the socks could fit my feet
> ETA: I just read your most recent post, no, sorry they won't fit after all.


Haha, yes my sis has boats for feet. She has a hard time finding shoes. When I kitchenered the toes I left a really long tail on in case I need to make the toes a little longer for her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> The only one I couldn't get...and I *WANT* it! :XD:


Okay - I'll send it in a minute.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful. You did a superb job.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Oops, I forgot to post a pic of my finally blocked Spring is Coming Cowl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

These look really good. Love that pattern.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Bev, the start on your socks is looking good. What scarf are you making?
> 
> Pam your socks start are looking good too. I'm with the co census of knitting more and see how they look further down the line.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Signing out for about a day...


Safe journey - Enjoy your trip.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...here is a picture of a completed pair of socks I just finished...


Lovely work, Chris. Such nice detail on the heel.
Love the colourway


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oops, I forgot to post a pic of my finally blocked Spring is Coming Cowl


Very pretty!
Great workmanship, Chris! 
How did you block it?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Very pretty!
> Great workmanship, Chris!
> How did you block it?


Thanks Jane. 
I can't remember exactly right now what I used as dowels on either end so it wouldn't have a crease. I'm thinking that I used hand towel rolled up tight on one end and something as wide as a broomstick on the other, but I know it was short. I wish I had taken a picture of it blocking. I don't even remember if I offset the points or if I matched them up to pin. :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I used as dowels on either end so it wouldn't have a crease. I'm thinking that I used hand towel rolled up tight on one end and something as wide as a broomstick on the other, but I know it was short. ...


Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A bit of a mixed bag today...

Drunken Spider Infinity Scarfby the stormie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drunken-spider-infinity-scarf

Another new design by the creator of Latis - Not fussy about the colour choices
Celtic Wings by Camille Coizy
http://www.tricotepastout.com/archives/2015/07/14/32355851.html

Another DK scarf 
Doctor Who Scarf by Jeanene Hammers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doctor-who-scarf

and matching hat - which we probably shared before
Doctor Who Inspired Hat by Jeanene Hammers
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/doctor-who-inspired-hat

Crocheted curtain Art Nouveau Folie
by Renata Brenner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/art-nouveau-folie

By the same person - weve seen it before but so gorgeous
Heliotaxis Pi Shawl by Renata Brenner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/heliotaxis-pi-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmmm... I must have been click-happy on my last post & it appeared twice. So to compensate for that I had to find a few more to share...

Ridgely by Michelle Hunter
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ridgely

This person has a lot of freebies - crocheted but they look a lot like knitwork.
Quincy by Merri Purdy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/quincy-2

Harvest Shawlette by Merri Purdy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/harvest-shawlette-2

Blue Yonder by Merri Purdy
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-yonder


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, I love your socks. Such an interesting heel.  Your Spring is Coming Cowl is gorgeous. 

Someone asked (can't find who right now), what scarf I am working on. A picture is posted on page one of this LP. 

Safe travels, Julie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Are you going to do Erica's original border? I thought long and hard about that myself. The border was the start of her design and the rest of the shawl was designed around that. I did like a lot of the modifications that others did but finally decided that to keep in the spirit of the designer, I did her original border, being I did not have enough yarn for any of the other options anyway. Erica's border really is very nice.


I will probably do the original border as that is what she designed. It will be quite a slog to get it done though, considering how long the wingspan part took. And this border is massive. Hopefully I have sufficient yarn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> That is a lot of rows Mel, good luck with that.
> 
> The sock pattern is free and the MKAL was for Fandom. There are 6 parts to the sock, each with 4 choices of which fandom you want to use. You could always make a pair of socks just borrowing on some of the patterns that you might like. The heel was 'Goonies' - I love that movie. The cuff I used is Star Trek (damn it Jim)(LOL). Leg is Lord of the rings, Lestat (the vampire) is the gusset, wonderland is the foot and Buffy is the toe. That was a tie with the XFiles so I chose the easier pattern. These are a little big on me so the patterning is not stretched as good as it should be (will give these to my sis and her size 11 feet) so you can't see the detail and eyelets as well. And it was a cloudy day, I picked the brightest part in my yard to take the picture.
> Hopefully I can get a better picture on my sis next weekend.


OMG, the geek in me has to check out Fandom!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the new patterns.. I saved a few .. now I really really really need to get off this computer LOL have a great day all


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen --> I want this one for in-the-round Double-knit:
Crocheted curtain Art Nouveau Folie
by Renata Brenner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/art-nouveau-folie

This is one of the nice things I noted to prismaticr...you can use SOME Filet Crochet patterns for double-knit...or simply purl/knit contrast. The applications need not stay for the original medium.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Karen. That's a lovely pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen --> I want this one for in-the-round Double-knit...


Okay


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Haha, yes my sis has boats for feet. She has a hard time finding shoes. When I kitchenered the toes I left a really long tail on in case I need to make the toes a little longer for her.


I have size 9 skis for feet or skulls if keeping with the boat theme, lol. 9AA to match the long skinny arms, wish I could have the matching height.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the additional patterns. 

Happy Knitting/Crocheting/Tatting/etc., folks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Norma. How are you doing?


Better but I had some pain today so I am monitoring it. Thank you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Take care, Norma. We worry about you. Hugs.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am just saying good morning after my weekend away. I had a lovely healing time. I will catch up later.


That is good news. :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

And all looking healthy.


kaixixang said:


> Onto the plants! This is the initial pots I had:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope you feel better before you leave for your holiday Julie.
> 
> Good idea for the index cards Bev. A small stack would fit just fine in my project bag.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was a monster of a job and you did it so well. Congratulations.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm very tired so I will say goodnight/ morning. Have a great day everyone!! 💞


  Hope you slept well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my July segment of the 2105 Scarf.
> If I had my time back, I might have done 8 reps instead of 6 to make it a bit longer.


Very nice, Jane. Time! That is the problem.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--good to get feed back on how a yarn behaves. I am afraid when it is blocked it will be over 6 ft long and about 20" deep--not great for a neck scarf type item. But will see.

I, too, have been thinking about adding that twisted edge onto an item already on the needles. Have a thought about it, but not taken the time to try it out yet. It won't be exactly the same though.

Chris--that cashmere looks like it has a lot more structure than the suntek cashmere yarn I have used. This cowl pattern really showed of the yarn beautifully. Again, great job.

Want to ask you about the size of the cowl. Is that a comfortable length? Can you double wrap it on the neck?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like it has been a busy and productive weekend.  I am glad to heal that those who have been hurting are healing. :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you for the new temptations, Jane. My WEBS order came already! Castonitis has hit hard!


Very, pretty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, we have. It did stop by 11 and we have had sun now for most of the afternoon. Hopefully, the second round predicted will not come.
> 
> Looking great, Jane.  Love that shoulder poncho.  Thanks.
> 
> ...


Yet more reasons for going back. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm on the last crocheted border row of the pink baby blanket...spent last night while I couldn't run the computer during the gully-washer using safety pins to approximate where I would be putting the 7-dc shells. Didn't quite have enough pins for EVERY location so I had to leave 4 per side with 3 on the points (every 3 stitches).

At least the 1st row went quickly and I used a safety pin to keep the loop from going out easily and unraveling that row! Shouldn't be over a day before I will be posting the photos.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Had such a nice post today about my Saturday Inspection job. I had a hard time accessing the space to be inspected due to it being a very low crawl space and my knees being so bad making it totally impossible. Also, such conditions under ASHI do not require an inspector to go in. One of the items was not observed and I got a post from the Engineering firm that subbed out to me wanting this information. I wrote back and was very anxious when I saw another post from them, thinking they were going to be critical. Not a good way to begin a new relationship. But the post was so complimentary about my work and asked if I wanted to do larger inspections on new homes. I needed that little boost and, of course, saved the post for my marketing. Thought to share this little success with you.


Good for you. It is always nice to get a compliment.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks Jane.
> I can't remember exactly right now what I used as dowels on either end so it wouldn't have a crease. I'm thinking that I used hand towel rolled up tight on one end ...


A hand rolled towel is a great idea, Chris! Thank you for passing on that tidbit. I have some of those projects that need to be blocked and I have been stalling.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oops, I forgot to post a pic of my finally blocked Spring is Coming Cowl


So delicate and pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm on the last crocheted border row of the pink baby blanket...spent last night while I couldn't run the computer during the gully-washer using safety pins to approximate where I would be putting the 7-dc shells. Didn't quite have enough pins for EVERY location so I had to leave 4 per side with 3 on the points (every 3 stitches).
> 
> At least the 1st row went quickly and I used a safety pin to keep the loop from going out easily and unraveling that row! Shouldn't be over a day before I will be posting the photos.


We are looking forward to seeing them, Karen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So many patterns to absorb. 

Jane --love the Celtic wing shawl. very dramatic and beautiful. Also, liked the Michelle Hunter neck scarf/shawlette and the ???already forget the name. It was a crochet cowl in a heavy wt yarn in what looked like an eggplant color.

Toni--did I thank you for the wonderful cowl pattern?

Linda--thanks, it does feel good to have your work acknowledged and thanked.

Karen-feels like you have been super busy these days.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane --love the Celtic wing shawl. very dramatic and beautiful. ...
> 
> Toni--did I thank you for the wonderful cowl pattern?


I thought that Celtic Wings Shawl was stunning in its simplicity. That one moved right up there on my "to do list". 

You are welcome, Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Better but I had some pain today so I am monitoring it. Thank you.


One step at a time, Norma. You are in my prayers, and lots of others.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Have you weighed it? I am assuming that up to June used 1/2. This part used 6g of my yarn - about 1g per rep. I have used 51g so far with 7 clues.


Thanks Jane. I forgot about doing this. So I just weighed it and I have used exactly half of my yarn. So I think I wil just stick to the 6 repeats for July!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, love your clue 2 of dancing bees. You can really see the honey combs and the bees. Funny how the color doesn't look gray at all.

Love your yarn for your Breaking Hearts sock Bev. And Pam it will be interesting to see how yours works out. Do like the colors so far.

Julie, hope you trip,has gone smoothly and you have arrived at your destination safely!

Chris, both the socks and the cowl are so well done! That cowl is so delicate looking and the heel on the sock is very unique.

Norma, hope your pain has eased and that you are taking it easy- hugs.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for all the new patterns.. I saved a few ..


And thank you from me, too, Jane, and I, too, have saved a few!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Very nice, Jane. ..


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I have used exactly half of my yarn. So I think I wil just stick to the 6 repeats for July!


Best thing, I think. Better to have a little left over than to come up short.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Best thing, I think. Better to have a little left over than to come up short.


You mean like what just happened to me. Decided to do a picot edge on the Maraschino without knowing how much yarn was needed. Ran out about 3/4 of the way across. Frogged which was a real pain and adjusted the stitch to use less yarn but still ran out about 90% of the way across. I am not frogging. Will have to find another ball of this yarn and hope it will match. But am done right now. Grrrrrr!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Coming along so beautifully Sue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.


Looks great, Sue. Such a lovely green.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that looks great. 

Tanya, I understand your frustration. Hope what you find matches well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Ran out about 3/4 of the way across. Frogged ... still ran out about 90% ...


Oh, darn! I hope that you can find more yarn, Tanya.

I was afraid that I might run short of yarn on Dancing Bees so ordered more yarn. It arrived on the weekend - different shade of blue entirely. I could have done the knitted on border in that colour though. As it is, I should be okay so it isn't important - except I like the original colour better.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So glad you got the yarn you wanted, DFL. They are gorgeous.
> 
> Melanie, it is a pretty big project. I thought maybe I could take it apart a bit and make a smaller scarf.
> 
> Here's a picture of my Breaking Hearts Socks. The pattern is easy to work out. Now it will be set aside till I get my scarf done.


 :thumbup: Great start on some good looking socks!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Another awesome piece of knitting on a very lovely pattern. I hope Elizabeth is healing nicely and won't have to be quarantined in her recliner for much longer. I like her designs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't been around much these past couple of days, as we have been spending time up at the hospital with Amy. She has seena couple of surgeons the past couple of days, and they plan to operate tomorrow to try and close up her hole. They are really hoping that they won't have to do anything drastic, but won't know until they go in. Amy is quite apprehensive about the surgery, although I think she knows that now she is already hospitalized it is a good time for it. I expect she will be in for another two or three days, whilst she recovers and hopefully for her gastroparesis flare up to subside. Another good thing from this stay is that a G I has been recommended who has access to a medication for her gastroparesis. We used to get it years ago from a Canadian pharmacy but then Congress passed a law to prevent US citizens getting meds from Canada, but now a few doctors around the U.S. can get a hold of it now. Once she lost access to it, Amy finished up with a gastric pacer (stimulator), which has helped to a degree.

I have been able to get a little knitting done whilst visiting in the hospital. We will go up early tomorrow morning and I will take a couple of WIPs with me. So far I have finished Dancing Bees clue and 2015 Lace scarf July clue these past couple of days.

Please keep Amy in your prayers. We are really hoping this surgery will take care of the hole. I know she has been very frustrated the past few months. hopefully she will be discharged before the end of the week. It is her and Bryan's 1st wedding anniversary on Saturday, and it would be a shame if she had to spend it in hospital.
Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How frustrating. I hope you can find another ball.

Sue


tamarque said:


> You mean like what just happened to me. Decided to do a picot edge on the Maraschino without knowing how much yarn was needed. Ran out about 3/4 of the way across. Frogged which was a real pain and adjusted the stitch to use less yarn but still ran out about 90% of the way across. I am not frogging. Will have to find another ball of this yarn and hope it will match. But am done right now. Grrrrrr!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Jane, for all the new patterns. I don't know how you find the time to find them all.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:
 

> I have size 9 skis for feet or skulls if keeping with the boat theme, lol. 9AA to match the long skinny arms, wish I could have the matching height.


Dang woman, I don't think I've met anyone before that wears a AA. Especially a size 9. :XD: I am actually a bit jealous as my feet are a bit wide so. Retain shoes I can't wear, like ones with seams across the widest part of my foot just by the toes.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> jscaplen --> I want this one for in-the-round Double-knit:
> Crocheted curtain Art Nouveau Folie
> by Renata Brenner
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/art-nouveau-folie
> ...


I saved that pattern too to use the chart possibly for a double knit project


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, thanks for the update on Amy. I've been thinking of her and wondering how things are going. Man,I hope they can get it right this time. She and you are probably more than ready for that. Praying for wisdom for the doctors and quick healing with no complications.

I have three repeats on my scarf, then it will be done. I purchased the pattern for Sandshore Sweater tonight. I would like to cast that on and have my socks for the car and the Sandshore at home.  And I really need to work on my Shipwreck. I think all my gifting knitting is done for the time being. That feels good. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sandshore


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ronie--good to get feed back on how a yarn behaves. I am afraid when it is blocked it will be over 6 ft long and about 20" deep--not great for a neck scarf type item. But will see.
> 
> I, too, have been thinking about adding that twisted edge onto an item already on the needles. Have a thought about it, but not taken the time to try it out yet. It won't be exactly the same though.
> 
> ...


Tanya, it is just long enough to wear doubled, but that will be close to the neck so good in the colder weather. I can also fit it across my shoulders like a tiny shawlette or poncho (?). This yarn did hold its shape when knitting, it didn't turn into a blob that needed to be blocked before seeing the pattern. Maybe the different dyes changes the characteristics of the yarn?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ..Please keep Amy in your prayers....


I certainly hope that things go smoothly & that she & Bryan can celebrate their anniversary at home.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I think all my gifting knitting is done for the time being. ...


Does that mean that SandShore is for you? Nice pattern - what colour are you planning?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I hope you have a safe trip.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Haven't been around much these past couple of days, as we have been spending time up at the hospital with Amy. She has seena couple of surgeons the past couple of days, and they plan to operate tomorrow to try and close up her hole. They are really hoping that they won't have to do anything drastic, but won't know until they go in. Amy is quite apprehensive about the surgery, although I think she knows that now she is already hospitalized it is a good time for it. I expect she will be in for another two or three days, whilst she recovers and hopefully for her gastroparesis flare up to subside. Another good thing from this stay is that a G I has been recommended who has access to a medication for her gastroparesis. We used to get it years ago from a Canadian pharmacy but then Congress passed a law to prevent US citizens getting meds from Canada, but now a few doctors around the U.S. can get a hold of it now. Once she lost access to it, Amy finished up with a gastric pacer (stimulator), which has helped to a degree.
> 
> I have been able to get a little knitting done whilst visiting in the hospital. We will go up early tomorrow morning and I will take a couple of WIPs with me. So far I have finished Dancing Bees clue and 2015 Lace scarf July clue these past couple of days.
> 
> ...


I don't blame Amy for feeling apprehensive. I would be too in her shoes. But thank God you found a new GI with access to the medication that works for her. Our country just sucks. If the big (American?) corporations can't make a pile of money on it then they lobby against it. I can't believe all the commercials that are on TV for new meds - and they all have a list of side effects that are bigger than whatever they are helping. Ok I'm sorry to be ranting here. 
I will be praying for Amy and the doctors that they can figure this all out and that Amy can be home by Saturday. 😊


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) and prayers for Amy Sue. Hope all will be well soon. Can she get the medication she needs from a compounding pharmacy? I take a medication that is not available in the US commercially so I have it made.

Hope you can find a matching ball of yarn Tanya. How frustrating to do the bind off twice and still not have it done.  

Glad you are getting better Norma.

Chris - my mother has 9AAA feet. Our biggest problem is always stepping out of our shoes but I'll take the skinny feet over wide feet as I do have more shoe options. 

Only two more rows left on Clue 4 of Bonnie's Wish then it is on to the border. I was reading the Ravelry forums for that MKAL and everyone was running out of yarn. Seems the border takes as much yarn as the rest of the shawl. Wow. And it takes a loooooong time to complete. But it is really pretty.

See everyone tomorrow,

Melanie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Please keep Amy in your prayers. We are really hoping this surgery will take care of the hole. I know she has been very frustrated the past few months. hopefully she will be discharged before the end of the week. It is her and Bryan's 1st wedding anniversary on Saturday, and it would be a shame if she had to spend it in hospital.
> Sue


She is! She is!!! I hope and pray that her surgery goes as planned this time and she can truly heal up.

Their first anniversary already! Boy, does time ever fly. It doesn't seem like it was that long ago that you were planning and preparing for this special day. 

Please wish them a Happy and Blessed Anniversary.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, man, do I ever feel your pain, Tanya! It is so frustrating running out when you are sooooo close to being done. I hope you can find a yarn that is close to the original in color or maybe you can add a contrasting bit of interest?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


It is beautiful, Sue! I am so impressed that you can concentrate on things like this during such stressful situations. You must have "peace like a river". You go, girl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This pattern will be FREE from July 13 at 2pm EST until 12pm (noon) on July 15th.
Koz*Mo*Bius Cowl by Gina Wilde
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kozmobius-cowl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Looking good, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn! I hope that you can find more yarn, Tanya.
> 
> I was afraid that I might run short of yarn on Dancing Bees so ordered more yarn. It arrived on the weekend - different shade of blue entirely. I could have done the knitted on border in that colour though. As it is, I should be okay so it isn't important - except I like the original colour better.


Oh, that's too bad about the colors but glad it will still work out for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't been around much these past couple of days, as we have been spending time up at the hospital with Amy. She has seena couple of surgeons the past couple of days, and they plan to operate tomorrow to try and close up her hole. They are really hoping that they won't have to do anything drastic, but won't know until they go in. Amy is quite apprehensive about the surgery, although I think she knows that now she is already hospitalized it is a good time for it. I expect she will be in for another two or three days, whilst she recovers and hopefully for her gastroparesis flare up to subside. Another good thing from this stay is that a G I has been recommended who has access to a medication for her gastroparesis. We used to get it years ago from a Canadian pharmacy but then Congress passed a law to prevent US citizens getting meds from Canada, but now a few doctors around the U.S. can get a hold of it now. Once she lost access to it, Amy finished up with a gastric pacer (stimulator), which has helped to a degree.
> 
> I have been able to get a little knitting done whilst visiting in the hospital. We will go up early tomorrow morning and I will take a couple of WIPs with me. So far I have finished Dancing Bees clue and 2015 Lace scarf July clue these past couple of days.
> 
> ...


Definitely will keep her (and all of you) in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> How frustrating. I hope you can find another ball.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Tanya.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I hope you have a safe trip.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Julie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern will be FREE from July 13 at 2pm EST until 12pm (noon) on July 15th.
> Koz*Mo*Bius Cowl by Gina Wilde
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kozmobius-cowl


Thanks for the heads up, Jane. It is stashed/saved in my computer.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have superb news!: As of just past 4:35 am EST on Wednesday, 7-15-2015 I've FINISHED the pink baby blanket!!!

Pictures will have to wait for daylight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, it is just long enough to wear doubled, but that will be close to the neck so good in the colder weather. I can also fit it across my shoulders like a tiny shawlette or poncho (?). This yarn did hold its shape when knitting, it didn't turn into a blob that needed to be blocked before seeing the pattern. Maybe the different dyes changes the characteristics of the yarn?


Thanx Chris. I am surprised at the yarn holding its shape if it is the same cashmere that I used from Suntek. That was great for you on this pattern. It is true that dyes affect the quality of the yarn and who knows what they did in the processing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I don't blame Amy for feeling apprehensive. I would be too in her shoes. But thank God you found a new GI with access to the medication that works for her. Our country just sucks. If the big (American?) corporations can't make a pile of money on it then they lobby against it. I can't believe all the commercials that are on TV for new meds - and they all have a list of side effects that are bigger than whatever they are helping. Ok I'm sorry to be ranting here.
> I will be praying for Amy and the doctors that they can figure this all out and that Amy can be home by Saturday. 😊


No apologies needed for the rant. Usually it is me that is doing it. The medical industry is not about health and healing and never was. If people were cured the profits would decline dramatically. And if people used safer, holistic protocols there would be no patents worth a damn. The reason the early AMA attacked homeopathy, according to a set of notes from an executive committee meeting, was because it worked and was too great competition for the drug industry being pushed.

I realized recently that everything wrong with me was caused by the allopathic industry or its intentional neglect. And as you probably know I have hardly ever been in their clutches, even as a child. My mother thought the men in white were gods but she was of a generation that didn't run to doctors with every sniffle. Thank the goddess for me for that!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) and prayers for Amy Sue. Hope all will be well soon. Can she get the medication she needs from a compounding pharmacy? I take a medication that is not available in the US commercially so I have it made.
> 
> Hope you can find a matching ball of yarn Tanya. How frustrating to do the bind off twice and still not have it done.
> 
> ...


Skinny feet are definitely easier to fit than wide feet. They do not make women's shoes for my feet and never did even as a young girl. I don't think my feet have been pain free in a pair of shoes since I was about 5 yrs old! By the time I found a place with wide enough shoes, my feet had become crippled from wearing shoes that didn't fit right. It took me years to find a place for wide enough shoes and that is a men's shoe store that specializes in extra wide width shoes. They now carry a woman's line of shoes which are still not wide enough for me. But maybe Chris's sister would like them for herself.

And what most people don't realize, including the medical industry, is that when your feet are not working properly, it puts pressure all the way up your body, directly affecting the knees, hips and lower back.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, man, do I ever feel your pain, Tanya! It is so frustrating running out when you are sooooo close to being done. I hope you can find a yarn that is close to the original in color or maybe you can add a contrasting bit of interest?


That is what I was trying to see last nite--another color. I have some dark purple on hand and they yarn comes in a white, too. But adding a color now would mean doing a lot more work than I wanted to do with this 'little and quick' project. Am calming down some on this mess and think I will start a new project and get some other energy going while looking for matching yarn locally. I can order online if necessary. Then am thinking of adding some drop stones or beads on all three points to add some interest. This scarf feels just too plain.

This is what happens when creating your own stuff off the top. The pattern called for 250 yds of a lighter wt yarn. Mine was a heavy dk wt at 204 yds so thought it would work--and it almost did. If I didn't decide on a picot top edging for all 178 stitches it would have been okay. First frogging I also went back an extra row of stitches then made the picot smaller but neither step was enough to give me the amount of yarn needed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Despite my rants on the medical industry, I do wish Amy some success for relief of her health issues no matter what protocols she choses. Having her 1st anniversary to anticipate will hopefully give her something positive to think about.

Being me, I had to look up gastroparesis for a better understanding of what Amy is suffering. Not liking Andy Weil, generally, I still send this link with some info that he gathered for someone else with this condition. Some of what is listed might be of interest to try.

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/QAA400595/Natural-Treatment-for-Gastroparesis.html

You/Amy probably know the information at the beginning of this article, but the second half has several holistic suggestions, again listing acupuncture amongst them.

http://www.askdrmaxwell.com/2014/06/treat-gastroparesis-naturally/

It seems that many people get control of the problem with nutritional and other holistic protocols. Probiotics are critical as antibiotics destroy them in the gut. Based on what I read, homeopathy might be a good solution, too, as it can be effective in healing damaged nerves which is central to this problem.

Many well wishes and hope for Amy no matter what her choices.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--so glad you are doing this sweater for yourself. I really like it and it seems like it is one just made for you. Can't recall if you have chosen your yarn yet? Was it from a repurposed sweater????


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Does that mean that SandShore is for you? Nice pattern - what colour are you planning?


Jane, remember that green heather sweater I was repurposing? Here's another picture. Yes, it's for me. 

Yes, Tanya, it is.  I love the style on this one. The last 2 sweaters I purchased had this style. Was glad to find a pattern to make my own. 

Karen, YAY for finished baby blankets. Especially at 4:35 AM.  Awaiting pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, remember that green heather sweater I was repurposing? Here's another picture. Yes, it's for me.
> 
> Yes, Tanya, it is.  I love the style on this one. The last 2 sweaters I purchased had this style. Was glad to find a pattern to make my own.
> 
> Karen, YAY for finished baby blankets. Especially at 4:35 AM.  Awaiting pictures.


Bev--it never ceases to amaze me your ability to find such good sweaters to repurpose. I think about it at times and wonder where I should be looking around here to find such gems. Think I may have to find some uptown thrift stores in NYC but never have the time when I am down there which is always to get together with family or to work. Hmmm, maybe when in Boston next week? Wonder if anyone I am visiting wants to support my fetishes and take me thrift store shopping? It is not their style of living, but who knows.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, your beaded scarf segment looks great. Love the deep green and the dark beads.
Amy is in my prayers. Sure hope she is able to recover quickly from this procedure and that it will resolve the problems so she can be home to celebrate her first anniversary with her do.

Tanya, that is no fun when you have to frog and then still don't have enough yarn. Hope you can find some to match so you can finish!

Bev, sounds like you are getting a lot of knitting projects accomplished! Good going. That new sweater is a very pretty style and will look great with that yarn.

Congratulations Karen on finishing your baby blanket. Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just saw this amazing shawl on the kp latest digest. Talk about a lot of beads!http://www.ravelry.com/projects/omiegosh/in-dreams-mystery-shawl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I have superb news!: As of just past 4:35 am EST on Wednesday, 7-15-2015 I've FINISHED the pink baby blanket!!!
> 
> Pictures will have to wait for daylight.


That's great, Karen! Looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just saw this amazing shawl on the kp latest digest. Talk about a lot of beads!http://www.ravelry.com/projects/omiegosh/in-dreams-mystery-shawl


Wow, that is a lot of beads! It's a lovely shawl.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my Caryn. That is gorgeous!!

Tanya, I must admit we have a good thrift store in town. When I go up to Chicago to visit my DD, we always go to thrift stores. We always look at the sweaters. In fact DD has given me a few sweaters that she had partially repurposed and lost interest in. One is a merino wool-a down to the knees sweater coat in red-at least DK weight. Lots of yummy yarn from that one. Of course, it is not all repurposed. It sits in my sweater stash.  Oh, I also buy sweaters for the buttons. Once bought a pair of boots with 4- 1 1/4" wooden buttons that had BEAR printed on them Paid 99cents. I used those on those little boy vests I was making for awhile.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Just saw this amazing shawl on the kp latest digest. Talk about a lot of beads!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/omiegosh/in-dreams-mystery-shawl


this may help getting access to the URL

had to laugh at the knitter's note about wanting a challenge. this shawl sure would be one. she does't say how many beads were used but imagine it was in the many hundreds.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing iy. Jane , are you going to tackle this one?
Sue


sisu said:


> Just saw this amazing shawl on the kp latest digest. Talk about a lot of beads!http://www.ravelry.com/projects/omiegosh/in-dreams-mystery-shawl


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking lovely, Sue. Love the colour.


britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't been around much these past couple of days, as we have been spending time up at the hospital with Amy. She has seena couple of surgeons the past couple of days, and they plan to operate tomorrow to try and close up her hole. They are really hoping that they won't have to do anything drastic, but won't know until they go in. Amy is quite apprehensive about the surgery, although I think she knows that now she is already hospitalized it is a good time for it. I expect she will be in for another two or three days, whilst she recovers and hopefully for her gastroparesis flare up to subside. Another good thing from this stay is that a G I has been recommended who has access to a medication for her gastroparesis. We used to get it years ago from a Canadian pharmacy but then Congress passed a law to prevent US citizens getting meds from Canada, but now a few doctors around the U.S. can get a hold of it now. Once she lost access to it, Amy finished up with a gastric pacer (stimulator), which has helped to a degree.
> 
> I have been able to get a little knitting done whilst visiting in the hospital. We will go up early tomorrow morning and I will take a couple of WIPs with me. So far I have finished Dancing Bees clue and 2015 Lace scarf July clue these past couple of days.
> 
> ...


My thoughts and good wishes will be with you and Amy. Wishing you both strength, and healing for Amy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my Caryn. That is gorgeous!!
> 
> Tanya, I must admit we have a good thrift store in town. When I go up to Chicago to visit my DD, we always go to thrift stores. We always look at the sweaters. In fact DD has given me a few sweaters that she had partially repurposed and lost interest in. One is a merino wool-a down to the knees sweater coat in red-at least DK weight. Lots of yummy yarn from that one. Of course, it is not all repurposed. It sits in my sweater stash.  Oh, I also buy sweaters for the buttons. Once bought a pair of boots with 4- 1 1/4" wooden buttons that had BEAR printed on them Paid 99cents. I used those on those little boy vests I was making for awhile.


Such fun finding those treasures and then finding a good use for them. I have pretty much given up on the local thrift stores and even the yarn sales. Used to have great stuff but all of it was taken by the mid-80's and what is left has no great value from what I see.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I have superb news!: As of just past 4:35 am EST on Wednesday, 7-15-2015 I've FINISHED the pink baby blanket!!!
> 
> Pictures will have to wait for daylight.


Woot Woot!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, love your clue 2 of dancing bees. You can really see the honey combs and the bees. Funny how the color doesn't look gray at all.
> 
> Love your yarn for your Breaking Hearts sock Bev. And Pam it will be interesting to see how yours works out. Do like the colors so far.
> 
> ...


Well I am back online- after a bit of difficulty sorting the router- The first flight was canceled but fortunately, I had what is known as a Flexi-plus ticket, and Insurance and they booked me on the 6pm flight- got in at 7 -30pm- very turbulent getting out of Auckland, but apart from a fairly rough landing otherwise uneventful. We had Chinese take-aways for tea. The weather was really rough in Auckland from mid-day so I was not surprised about the delay- but I am here safe, and Ringo is finding his way around the house well- he just climbed the stairs to his water pot and back. Apart from barking a moment ago because he heard Gerry moving about- he is not used to having another person in the house, of course.
Several pages to catch up, but I may go back to bed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> One step at a time, Norma. You are in my prayers, and lots of others.


Thank you so much. I know the prayers and good wishes sustain me :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful and I love the colour. Green my favourite :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, darn! I hope that you can find more yarn, Tanya.
> 
> I was afraid that I might run short of yarn on Dancing Bees so ordered more yarn. It arrived on the weekend - different shade of blue entirely. I could have done the knitted on border in that colour though. As it is, I should be okay so it isn't important - except I like the original colour better.


That is a shame. I am glad it is fixable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, my prayers for Amy are yours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, when I saw Sandshore I loved it and thought it would suit DD. I hope we can see a photo when you have it finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This pattern will be FREE from July 13 at 2pm EST until 12pm (noon) on July 15th.
> Koz*Mo*Bius Cowl by Gina Wilde
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kozmobius-cowl


I loved that one, Jane. I think I might have just the yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I have superb news!: As of just past 4:35 am EST on Wednesday, 7-15-2015 I've FINISHED the pink baby blanket!!!
> 
> Pictures will have to wait for daylight.


Great news :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> No apologies needed for the rant. Usually it is me that is doing it. The medical industry is not about health and healing and never was. If people were cured the profits would decline dramatically. And if people used safer, holistic protocols there would be no patents worth a damn. The reason the early AMA attacked homeopathy, according to a set of notes from an executive committee meeting, was because it worked and was too great competition for the drug industry being pushed.
> 
> I realized recently that everything wrong with me was caused by the allopathic industry or its intentional neglect. And as you probably know I have hardly ever been in their clutches, even as a child. My mother thought the men in white were gods but she was of a generation that didn't run to doctors with every sniffle. Thank the goddess for me for that!


I do agree and stay away as much as possible. This last bout I had a fever but managed not to need antibiotics. I had alternatives that work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that pattern is fabulous! I don't buy many patterns as Jane keeps us very well supplied :thumbup: but that I have treated myself too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, I am glad you are both in one piece :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do agree and stay away as much as possible. This last bout I had a fever but managed not to need antibiotics. I had alternatives that work.


Recently had been going thru something and when thinking about it realized it was poisoning from dental metals in bridge work done--metals that were supposedly inert and non-leaching. And then thought about the problems that I have had to deal with health wise. Every one of them was caused by the medical industry or its intentional neglect, with one exception which also was exacerbated by medical neglect. My visual therapist about 15 yrs ago told me to go back and sue the eye doctors who refused to diagnose and work with my visual problems which began when a child. The problems were known back then along with a protocol for dealing with it. However, there was no appliance they could sell and no drugs for it. Just plain exercises and emotional support. So today I deal with visual problems that are somewhat fixed in the cells and difficult if not impossible to correct.

Happy to hear that you have resources to self-heal and others that are holistic practitioners to help. And glad to know you are feeling better.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had to wait for 8 to 9 am for full sunlight. The first one posted is the original...I made another "photo" so that you could see the work closer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--ah, the pinkness of it--so soft and lovely. The edging looks great. Now I can go to work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, my meditation teacher had the same problem with dental work but one of his students is a holistic dentist so was fixed for free. He lives on a shoestring so couldn't have afforded the cost.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I had to wait for 8 to 9 am for full sunlight. The first one posted is the original...I made another "photo" so that you could see the work closer.


That is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, my meditation teacher had the same problem with dental work but one of his students is a holistic dentist so was fixed for free. He lives on a shoestring so couldn't have afforded the cost.


Hey, send that guy over my way.. I am in the same predicament. You would like this. Last week I saw a healer, a Native American raised in the medicine wheel tradition but who also studied homeopathy at the BIC and got his MD degree as well. He does something called biologic testing which is a way of reading the body energetically and recording the results on a computer program. I had this done to validate the toxicity which was much higher than I dreamed. He also tested for Lyme, which I requested, and general organ conditions and nutritional levels. He does chemical testing of dental ingredients when given a list by a biological dentist for an individual's compatibility with them. Your meditation teacher was so fortunate to have someone close by and generous in spirit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad you are both in one piece :thumbup:


So am I- I always have visions of wings sheering off, or other metal fatigue problems when it is that blustery- must get back to bed!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Haven't been around much these past couple of days, as we have been spending time up at the hospital with Amy. She has seena couple of surgeons the past couple of days, and they plan to operate tomorrow to try and close up her hole. They are really hoping that they won't have to do anything drastic, but won't know until they go in. Amy is quite apprehensive about the surgery, although I think she knows that now she is already hospitalized it is a good time for it. I expect she will be in for another two or three days, whilst she recovers and hopefully for her gastroparesis flare up to subside. Another good thing from this stay is that a G I has been recommended who has access to a medication for her gastroparesis. We used to get it years ago from a Canadian pharmacy but then Congress passed a law to prevent US citizens getting meds from Canada, but now a few doctors around the U.S. can get a hold of it now. Once she lost access to it, Amy finished up with a gastric pacer (stimulator), which has helped to a degree.
> 
> I have been able to get a little knitting done whilst visiting in the hospital. We will go up early tomorrow morning and I will take a couple of WIPs with me. So far I have finished Dancing Bees clue and 2015 Lace scarf July clue these past couple of days.
> 
> ...


Oh Sue that is so hard!! I had no idea she has only been married a year..  what a rough start to their marriage.. I hope the surgeon can fix her up and that they can have an amazing future together .. For better or worse! lets hope the worse is soon to be over


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am back online- after a bit of difficulty sorting the router- The first flight was canceled but fortunately, I had what is known as a Flexi-plus ticket, and Insurance and they booked me on the 6pm flight- got in at 7 -30pm- very turbulent getting out of Auckland, but apart from a fairly rough landing otherwise uneventful. We had Chinese take-aways for tea. The weather was really rough in Auckland from mid-day so I was not surprised about the delay- but I am here safe, and Ringo is finding his way around the house well- he just climbed the stairs to his water pot and back. Apart from barking a moment ago because he heard Gerry moving about- he is not used to having another person in the house, of course.
> Several pages to catch up, but I may go back to bed!


Glad you got there safe and sound. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Very very soft looking and pretty pink, Karen. Wonderful work on the edging.

Julie, so glad you and Ringo arrived safely and that you had the special ticket so you could get the new flight! 

I think that the woman who did that beaded shawl said she used close to 5000 beads on it. She also said it weighed 9.65 oz.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am glad you are both in one piece :thumbup:


Me, too, Julie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had to wait for 8 to 9 am for full sunlight. The first one posted is the original...I made another "photo" so that you could see the work closer.


Karen - I love it! It is beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Job Karen!!! a Baby Blanket is born .. I look forward to your pictures (if they have not been shown yet!! playing catch up here )

Bev that is a very pretty sweater and beautiful yarn to go with it.. I just was thinking of another use for a sweater found in a second hand store.. how about Steeking?? or adding a border to them.. embellishing them or turning them into something else.. all the things we are terrified to do with our newly made knits  I have a sweater I was going to re-purpose but the yarn is pilling up and I was thinking that I really don't want to go through all the trouble to do that.. but I could attempt to turn it into a vest and put some embellishments on it and make it a one of a kind!! Just thinking out loud and outside the box 

Tanya in those secondhand stores in NYC how are the prices?? can you get some good deals? I know some here in Oregon are out of their minds.. they charge almost as much as it would cost new.. We have one place in the town south of us that has no idea what she is doing and her pieces are miss marked and through the roof.. she sells a lot of everything and I'm sorry but she is also not doing a very good business.. I said something to hubby when I knew she could hear about a few items that I was sure about hoping that she would get a clue.. but the parking lot is always empty.. so I think she is still over priced.  sad too because she has some really nice items in there.. I hope you find a solution to the bind off dilemma it is frustrating when that happens... but you could of gotten away with it and it would of been a great accomplishment with just inches to spare 
Thanks for the information on Amy's condition I have never heard of it before.. I do know that Anti-biotics can really mess a person up.. it is very important to take all of them or your condition can mutate.. and for so many years we all stopped taking them as soon as we felt better... I am so grateful that my area doctors lean more towards the natural healing and treating most of our symptoms with diet than drugs..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I see you have posted pictures of your blanket Karen it is lovely I love the pink .. and your edging was so well worth the effort!! just beautiful 

Julie I am glad you and Ringo made it safely.. it is good your stay is a nice long one.. that way you can get rested up from the flight.. they terrify me so it is something I avoid.. I would almost rather walk than fly LOL and my dad was a pilot! imagine that.. LOL 

Well if I don't get off the computer soon I'll get no knitting done.. I really want to get at least 2 rows a day done.. more if possible.. I have 14 more to go on the DK Cowl and I really want to cast on something!! anything!!! LOL I am being patient for the Norma's party.. Oh and I got my yarn from Knit Picks yesterday just as I was going to work.. I also got a package of stitch markers (O Rings) and the highlighter tape that hubby and I searched for in every store we have gone into over the last several months.. so much easier to just order it.. LOL I was thinking I was going to make socks out of this yarn.. but now I think I want something else made with it.. it is beautiful!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bowing humbly here...somewhat! :XD: 

With what is left of the one 7+ oz skein...I'm going to be knocking out a baby bib...for another lucky Mädchen!

At least I don't have to look online with two working computers to look through D: drive.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Very pretty in pink Karen. The edging looks really nice.

Glad you arrived safely Julie.

Elizabeth has released Clue 1 of her Forest MKAL and it's small, a few garter rows. She is such a tease, lol!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very pretty in pink Karen. The edging looks really nice.
> 
> Glad you arrived safely Julie.
> 
> Elizabeth has released Clue 1 of her Forest MKAL and it's small, a few garter rows. She is such a tease, lol!


I got that, too, and, yes, she's a tease!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...I've FINISHED the pink baby blanket!!!...


YAY!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, remember that green heather sweater I was repurposing? ...Yes, it's for me. ...


Yes - I remember. 
It will look lovely in that colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just saw this amazing shawl on the kp latest digest. Talk about a lot of beads!...


Vert pretty - 5000 is a ton of beads!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing iy. Jane , are you going to tackle this one?


I am trying to avoid buying patterns but it is gorgeous.

Okay - so I just received word that I have won a $10 pattern purchase on Ravelry. I spent some time this AM making a short list - narrowed it down to 14 (not very narrow) & have had to add this one.
How do I decide??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am here safe, and Ringo is finding his way around the house well...


Good news, despite the delay.
Enjoy your visit.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a shame. I am glad it is fixable.


It should be fine. I thought that I had ordered the wrong colour so I checked back - there is only one blue.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I loved that one, Jane. I think I might have just the yarn. :thumbup:


There's a lot of designs using that dropped stitch but I thought that this looked nice. It always helps when the sample is done in a suitable colourway.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that pattern is fabulous! I don't buy many patterns as Jane keeps us very well supplied :thumbup: but that I have treated myself too!


Oh - you might be forcing me to go with that one!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ... The first one posted is the original...I made another "photo" so that you could see the work closer.


Lovely colour, Karen, & that crocheted edging really works well.
Great job


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Elizabeth has released Clue 1 of her Forest MKAL and it's small, a few garter rows. She is such a tease, lol!


I noticed that there are 5 of us doing it - we'll have our own mini-KAL here. 
Hopefully, Elizabeth will be back with us soon. She is still limiting her computer time - hopefully it will pay off.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I got that, too, and, yes, she's a tease!


You must make the 6th - I didn't recognize you in the list. What is your user name on Ravelry?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I've got some pages to catch up on, but thought I would let you Jackson was very sick on Tuesday night. He had a fever and had difficulty breathing. Carmen took him to the doctors and was told to give him Panadol. I hope he feels better today.&#128158; The 1st photo, Carmen was trying to get him to eat anything his little heart desired and he was so exhausted he fell asleep with his bottle and some food in each hand. The second photo, he woke up fairly happy and then the last photo, totally exhausted again. &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I hope he feels better today.💞


I certainly hope so, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Spare pickings today...

Glorious in red! She has 2 other free shawl patterns that weve shared before but worth looking at again.
Sofia Shawl by Lyubov Shalnaya
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sofia-shawl-2

This might be nice if done in one colour or a gradient - too many changes in this version for my liking but I think that there is potential.
Winter Dune Shawl by Rae Blackledge
http://www.willowyarns.ca/product.aspx?pid=218041

I have this in my files - but I dont think that I shared it.
Renewal by Jessica Miles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/renewal-2


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had to wait for 8 to 9 am for full sunlight. The first one posted is the original...I made another "photo" so that you could see the work closer.


Your baby blanket is very lovely, Karen. Your addition of the shell edging really does help set it off. Your stitching is also very lovely. 

:thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What would the LP be without Jackson to cheer us up?


Thank you Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, I am enjoying every minute of this summer and would love to send you some sunshine. It is so cold in the winters up here.


Thanks for the sunshine Chris, it was a lovely day!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my July segment of the 2105 Scarf.
> If I had my time back, I might have done 8 reps instead of 6 to make it a bit longer.


Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the new temptations, Jane. My WEBS order came already! Castonitis has hit hard!


Gorgeous yarn Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Our little sweetheart! I want to reach out & hug him!


I will be giving him some hugs from you on Saturday. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, he is cute :thumbup:


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Ros, more Jackson. Thank you.


You're welcome Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That Jackson is such a cutie. He looks like a man on a mission.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That's great, Tanya
> Everyone can do with a boost from time to time - preferable more often that that, even. ;-)


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sweet Jackson pictures Ros. He is always so busy! Hope you got a good nights sleep.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I did 8 repeats. Now I have a week in which to work on other projects. Not very true colour. It is actually grey.
> 
> Sue


Looking great Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished clue 2 of Dancing Bees. I did 8 repeats. Now I have a week in which to work on other projects. Not very true colour. It is actually grey.
> 
> Sue


Looking great Sue. 💞 oops double post. 😀


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, so glad you arrived safely, even if a bit late. Good to hear Ringo is his usual self.

Karen, I love that baby blanket. Good job.

Ronie, I have often thought about cutting something out and sewing it together and felting it. One of my ladies got a bunch of sweaters at the thrift shop and cut them into squares and made a blanket out of them. She also made mittens. Cut them out and sewed them together.

Ros, so sorry to hear Jackson had some rough days. Hopefully he is better now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Glad you got there safe and sound. Enjoy your visit.


Thanks, I expect I will! When it is daylight -it is nearly 5 am., I will start photographing the house and garden- it really is a gem- and my friend has lots of prints and other art work up on the walls- even the desk where I am typing is worth a shot!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay!!! Pictures-we LOVE pictures!!! Have a wonderful time, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Very very soft looking and pretty pink, Karen. Wonderful work on the edging.
> 
> Julie, so glad you and Ringo arrived safely and that you had the special ticket so you could get the new flight!
> 
> I think that the woman who did that beaded shawl said she used close to 5000 beads on it. She also said it weighed 9.65 oz.


In bad weather- it is still pretty wet- better by far to be on _terra firma_!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie!


Thanks Pam!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Good morning, All😊 I hope you all have a good day whatever you are doing.
> 
> Unintentionally missing much....
> Great job on your boat cover, Melanie!
> ...


Thank you Jan. We should find out tomorrow morning (this morning) about 11am about my MIL's test results. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I certainly hope that things go smoothly & that she & Bryan can celebrate their anniversary at home.


Here's hoping for Amy from me too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Bev, the start on your socks is looking good. What scarf are you making?
> 
> Pam your socks start are looking good too. I'm with the co census of knitting more and see how they look further down the line.
> 
> ...


Your socks look great Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oops, I forgot to post a pic of my finally blocked Spring is Coming Cowl


It's beautiful Chris. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I hope you have a safe trip.
> 
> Sue


Bumpy!!!!! But given the weather I was glad it had calmed enough for them not to cancel a second time. Rino's cage is absolutely vast and we had to leave it at the airport- no way could we squeeze it into the car!
Sue I really hope by now you have had encouraging news of Amy- I will read on!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Take care, Norma. We worry about you. Hugs.


Same from me Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Hope you slept well.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie!


Safely there- and a new day will be dawning in about 3 hours time!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my July clue for 2015 Lace Scarf.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to avoid buying patterns but it is gorgeous.
> 
> Okay - so I just received word that I have won a $10 pattern purchase on Ravelry. I spent some time this AM making a short list - narrowed it down to 14 (not very narrow) & have had to add this one.
> How do I decide??


Congratulations on the win and good luck with the decision making.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Haven't been around much these past couple of days, as we have been spending time up at the hospital with Amy. She has seena couple of surgeons the past couple of days, and they plan to operate tomorrow to try and close up her hole. They are really hoping that they won't have to do anything drastic, but won't know until they go in. Amy is quite apprehensive about the surgery, although I think she knows that now she is already hospitalized it is a good time for it. I expect she will be in for another two or three days, whilst she recovers and hopefully for her gastroparesis flare up to subside. Another good thing from this stay is that a G I has been recommended who has access to a medication for her gastroparesis. We used to get it years ago from a Canadian pharmacy but then Congress passed a law to prevent US citizens getting meds from Canada, but now a few doctors around the U.S. can get a hold of it now. Once she lost access to it, Amy finished up with a gastric pacer (stimulator), which has helped to a degree.
> 
> I have been able to get a little knitting done whilst visiting in the hospital. We will go up early tomorrow morning and I will take a couple of WIPs with me. So far I have finished Dancing Bees clue and 2015 Lace scarf July clue these past couple of days.
> 
> ...


I really hope they sort this out for Amy. Sending lots of love and positive thoughts. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I have superb news!: As of just past 4:35 am EST on Wednesday, 7-15-2015 I've FINISHED the pink baby blanket!!!
> 
> Pictures will have to wait for daylight.


Fantastic!!! Can't wait to see it. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Glad you got there safe and sound. Enjoy your visit.


Hoping I've not already posted to this- it is muddling when you are going back and forth!
Thanks, Linda, yes safely here- and Ringo is sound asleep on his sheepskin- realised an hour or so ago- completely forgot to bring more hair ties with me- just the one I was using!!!! That may well need a purchase- also thinking of asking Gerry to buy another water bowl so we can have one downstairs!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I am back online- after a bit of difficulty sorting the router- The first flight was canceled but fortunately, I had what is known as a Flexi-plus ticket, and Insurance and they booked me on the 6pm flight- got in at 7 -30pm- very turbulent getting out of Auckland, but apart from a fairly rough landing otherwise uneventful. We had Chinese take-aways for tea. The weather was really rough in Auckland from mid-day so I was not surprised about the delay- but I am here safe, and Ringo is finding his way around the house well- he just climbed the stairs to his water pot and back. Apart from barking a moment ago because he heard Gerry moving about- he is not used to having another person in the house, of course.
> Several pages to catch up, but I may go back to bed!


Glad you got there safely Julie. Have a great time. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I had to wait for 8 to 9 am for full sunlight. The first one posted is the original...I made another "photo" so that you could see the work closer.


It's gorgeous Karen. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You must make the 6th - I didn't recognize you in the list. What is your user name on Ravelry?


Yes, it would make me the 6th.  My user name is prozum on Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I see you have posted pictures of your blanket Karen it is lovely I love the pink .. and your edging was so well worth the effort!! just beautiful
> 
> Julie I am glad you and Ringo made it safely.. it is good your stay is a nice long one.. that way you can get rested up from the flight.. they terrify me so it is something I avoid.. I would almost rather walk than fly LOL and my dad was a pilot! imagine that.. LOL
> 
> Well if I don't get off the computer soon I'll get no knitting done.. I really want to get at least 2 rows a day done.. more if possible.. I have 14 more to go on the DK Cowl and I really want to cast on something!! anything!!! LOL I am being patient for the Norma's party.. Oh and I got my yarn from Knit Picks yesterday just as I was going to work.. I also got a package of stitch markers (O Rings) and the highlighter tape that hubby and I searched for in every store we have gone into over the last several months.. so much easier to just order it.. LOL I was thinking I was going to make socks out of this yarn.. but now I think I want something else made with it.. it is beautiful!


Thanks Ronie!
I flew small aircraft as a teenager -first flight a 15th Birthday Present- first solo on my 16th Birthday- as young, legally as you can do it- but I am still a nervous passenger! Did I mention the Guernsey has come too- Gerry is most impressed- and wants to read my Guernsey book too- maybe I will end up with another commission!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Very pretty in pink Karen. The edging looks really nice.
> 
> Glad you arrived safely Julie.
> 
> Elizabeth has released Clue 1 of her Forest MKAL and it's small, a few garter rows. She is such a tease, lol!


Thanks Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I've got some pages to catch up on, but thought I would let you Jackson was very sick on Tuesday night. He had a fever and had difficulty breathing. Carmen took him to the doctors and was told to give him Panadol. I hope he feels better today.💞 The 1st photo, Carmen was trying to get him to eat anything his little heart desired and he was so exhausted he fell asleep with his bottle and some food in each hand. The second photo, he woke up fairly happy and then the last photo, totally exhausted again. 💞


He's so sweet. I sure he's better today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good news, despite the delay.
> Enjoy your visit.


Thanks Jane! I am so glad it was not the long haul that your Tango does from time to time! The long part was definitely sitting it out at the airport- although I found two delicious sandwiches, egg and Salmon with rocket, and feta and mushroom and rocket, and a Cranberry and Lime drink that was nice and tart.
Today is to be a day off, for me to settle in! Gerry has had the gown cut out already for me, which is great- saves bending my sore back over the cutting table.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry to hear Jackson had some rough days. Hopefully he is better now.


Thank you Bev, I hope he is better too. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I've got some pages to catch up on, but thought I would let you Jackson was very sick on Tuesday night. He had a fever and had difficulty breathing. Carmen took him to the doctors and was told to give him Panadol. I hope he feels better today.💞 The 1st photo, Carmen was trying to get him to eat anything his little heart desired and he was so exhausted he fell asleep with his bottle and some food in each hand. The second photo, he woke up fairly happy and then the last photo, totally exhausted again. 💞


Jackson has been rather the cause of concern just lately, with one thing and another- praying he is better when he wakes today- I see you are up anyway- uncertain if that is a very early start, or a very late night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your baby blanket is very lovely, Karen. Your addition of the shell edging really does help set it off. Your stitching is also very lovely.
> 
> :thumbup:


It looks an ideal blanket for a little one!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Congratulations on the win and good luck with the decision making.


Congratulations from me too!!! 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying to avoid buying patterns but it is gorgeous.
> 
> Okay - so I just received word that I have won a $10 pattern purchase on Ravelry. I spent some time this AM making a short list - narrowed it down to 14 (not very narrow) & have had to add this one.
> How do I decide??


Congratulations! It is tough deciding!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> He's so sweet. I sure he's better today.


Thank you Pam, I hope he is feeling better too!!!💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Again I am uncertain if I have posted to this- forgive me if I repeat! It actually worked out quite well for Gerry because she had a very busy day- with the Dentist and other appointments. Gerry works these days with Egala (horse based) therapy. I am glad too that the flight did not phase him too badly!



eshlemania said:


> Julie, so glad you arrived safely, even if a bit late. Good to hear Ringo is his usual self.
> 
> Karen, I love that baby blanket. Good job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay!!! Pictures-we LOVE pictures!!! Have a wonderful time, Julie.


Isn't it great how we are able to illustrate our posts! Makes a very interesting Party!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, I do hope Jackson is better very quickly. He does look very sorry for himself.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jackson has been rather the cause of concern just lately, with one thing and another- praying he is better when he wakes today- I see you are up anyway- uncertain if that is a very early start, or a very late night!


Jackson is a poor sick little darling at the moment. It's a very late night Julie. It's 1.30am and we should have MIL's results today. It's playing on my mind. I am exhausted so I will be off to bed soon and hopefully get some sleep. I'm glad you're settling in and I hope you enjoy your stay. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Glad you got there safely Julie. Have a great time. 💞


Thanks Ros- it is great to be here- and to have such a complete break from the usual routine.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, I do hope Jackson is better very quickly. He does look very sorry for himself.


Thank you Norma. I hope so too!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ros- it is great to be here- and to have such a complete break from the usual routine.


That's great Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Jackson is a poor sick little darling at the moment. It's a very late night Julie. It's 1.30am and we should have MIL's results today. It's playing on my mind. I am exhausted so I will be off to bed soon and hopefully get some sleep. I'm glad you're settling in and I hope you enjoy your stay. 💞


Thanks for reminding me- prayers again for your MIL- It's tough when you are little and sick!- hoping you do settle to a decent rest!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for reminding me- prayers again for your MIL- It's tough when you are little and sick!- hoping you do settle to a decent rest!


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it would make me the 6th.  My user name is prozum on Ravelry.


I just saw a message from Jan in there so that makes 7!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...
> I flew small aircraft as a teenager -first flight a 15th Birthday Present- first solo on my 16th Birthday- as young, legally as you can do it...


Wow - impressive! It sounds like a great birthday present. I must look into it. I imagine that it is pricey. What Michael would really like is to parachute - has said it since he was quite small - so maybe I should check both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...The long part was definitely sitting it out at the airport...


I know - the waiting around is torture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Julie. 💞


Let us know the outcome, Ros when you are up to it! I see you are not yet in bed- you MUST get some rest!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jackson is a poor sick little darling at the moment. ... and we should have MIL's results today. ...


I hope there is good news on both fronts - really strings you out with so much to worry about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Wow - impressive! It sounds like a great birthday present. I must look into it. I imagine that it is pricey. What Michael would really like is to parachute - has said it since he was quite small - so maybe I should check both.


Mind you I had agitated for quite sometime for it- I think Dad thought it would shut me up- instead he had an enthusiastic Amy Johnstone clone!
Definitely- sounds a wonderful present for Michael! Costs have always been high- though of course much higher since Suez.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I know - the waiting around is torture.


Seen one airport, seen 'em all!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...of course much higher since Suez.


Why since Suez? (Pardon my ignorance.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Why since Suez? (Pardon my ignorance.)


First major Middle East crisis that brought about the Arab revolution- the worst did come later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> First major Middle East crisis that brought about the Arab revolution- the worst did come later.


I am wondering why the cost of flying lessons would be affected by that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just saw a message from Jan in there so that makes 7!


That's great there are so many of us.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I had to wait for 8 to 9 am for full sunlight. The first one posted is the original...I made another "photo" so that you could see the work closer.


A lovely,cosy, comforter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am wondering why the cost of flying lessons would be affected by that.


Petrol price increases. Based on the cost of the Crude Oil. Had a very real impact!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I've got some pages to catch up on, but thought I would let you Jackson was very sick on Tuesday night. He had a fever and had difficulty breathing. Carmen took him to the doctors and was told to give him Panadol. I hope he feels better today.💞 The 1st photo, Carmen was trying to get him to eat anything his little heart desired and he was so exhausted he fell asleep with his bottle and some food in each hand. The second photo, he woke up fairly happy and then the last photo, totally exhausted again. 💞


Poor little man. Hope he bounces back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Petrol price increases. ...


Ah - thanks.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, I expect I will! When it is daylight -it is nearly 5 am., I will start photographing the house and garden- it really is a gem- and my friend has lots of prints and other art work up on the walls- even the desk where I am typing is worth a shot!


Good to hear that all is well :thumbup: I love pictures.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

No knitting since Monday and this is the reason why. On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother. How can one so small create such havoc.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

And for those of you who like flowers, here are pics of the wild flower planting at the Trentham Estate in full bloom


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I just saw a message from Jan in there so that makes 7!


I am in, too. Is that 8?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No knitting since Monday and this is the reason why. On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother. How can one so small create such havoc.


He's adorable!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And for those of you who like flowers, here are pics of the wild flower planting at the Trentham Estate in full bloom


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

He is very cute. I love wildflowers, too :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother.


Precious - he looks like he has a mind of his own! Great that he can stay without the rest of his family - obviously a happy boy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> He's adorable!


He is but he is also a baby wrecking crew.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> And for those of you who like flowers, here are pics of the wild flower planting at the Trentham Estate in full bloom


Beautiful wildflowers!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am in, too. Is that 8?


Yes!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Precious - he looks like he has a mind of his own! Great that he can stay without the rest of his family - obviously a happy boy.


He certainly does and for the most part he is a happy chappy - and very active.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My Vampire - unleashed!!
The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Vampire!!


A real stunner, Jane. Beautiful work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A real stunner, Jane. Beautiful work.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> He is but he is also a baby wrecking crew.


I have no doubt about that!! Busy age!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Vampire - unleashed!!
> The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


It's stunning, Jane!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No knitting since Monday and this is the reason why. On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother. How can one so small create such havoc.


How adorable.  
Both GS and flowers win a smile award today!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Vampire - unleashed!!
> The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


Another stunner!!! and yes, Tango wins a smile award too!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Vampire - unleashed!!
> The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


Love the unleashed Vampire! Did you find out if the edging points are the fangs or not? The body looks to be drops of blood.

And #s 6,7 & 8 . . . . . Is that people working on a certain project?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, that is a really nice sweater that you are going to make. 

Karen, yay, you finished the baby blanket. It looks so soft and cuddly. 

Julie, glad to hear that you have made it to your destination without too many mishaps. When talking about the sandwiches one ingredient is rocket. What is that? 

Ros, poor little Jackson. He is too cute to be sick. 

Linda, love your pictures too. The flowers are gorgeous. So no rest for you when you have to keep an eye on a little climber.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Isn't it great how we are able to illustrate our posts! Makes a very interesting Party!


Yes, it does. 

Oh, Linda, how sweet he is. I love his monster shirt.  And I am loving the flowers. 

Jane, your Vampire is gorgeous. Great stitching. Tango looks good in red.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your completed baby blanket, Karen!!!

That In Dreams Mystery Shawl sure is pretty, Caryn. Thank you for sharing. 

I hope you get to do some thrift shopping in Boston, Tanya. It seems like there could be some real treasures there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, it sounds like you and Ringo are settling in. Have a wonderful stay.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Karen, that baby blanket looks so soft! It is beautiful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I noticed that there are 5 of us doing it - we'll have our own mini-KAL here.
> Hopefully, Elizabeth will be back with us soon. She is still limiting her computer time - hopefully it will pay off.


That would be fun. I just finished the first clue. Easiest one I've ever done  it really is just a tease!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I've got some pages to catch up on, but thought I would let you Jackson was very sick on Tuesday night. He had a fever and had difficulty breathing. Carmen took him to the doctors and was told to give him Panadol. I hope he feels better today.💞 The 1st photo, Carmen was trying to get him to eat anything his little heart desired and he was so exhausted he fell asleep with his bottle and some food in each hand. The second photo, he woke up fairly happy and then the last photo, totally exhausted again. 💞


Poor Jackson, sure hope he is feeling better now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's stunning, Jane!!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I totally agree - Elizabeth is a tease and then some. :? 

Poor Jackson! I hope he is better soon. Sending lots of hugs his way via Nana. 

And more pretty patterns! Thank you, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Another stunner!!! and yes, Tango wins a smile award too!!


Thank you, Jan


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today is to be a day off, for me to settle in! Gerry has had the gown cut out already for me, which is great- saves bending my sore back over the cutting table.


Julie, hope you are settling in as planned! That is great that Gerry had the gown cut out already and that she is interested in your guernsey!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bumpy!!!!! But given the weather I was glad it had calmed enough for them not to cancel a second time. Rino's cage is absolutely vast and we had to leave it at the airport- no way could we squeeze it into the car!
> Sue I really hope by now you have had encouraging news of Amy- I will read on!


Will you be able to get Ringo's cage back for the return trip?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Love the unleashed Vampire! Did you find out if the edging points are the fangs or not? The body looks to be drops of blood.


I didn't ask - but your imagery fits especially well with the colourway that I used. 


> And #s 6,7 & 8 . . . . . Is that people working on a certain project?


It is Elizabeth's MKAL - Forest:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-mkal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your Vampire is gorgeous. Great stitching. Tango looks good in red.


Thank you, Bev


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> I flew small aircraft as a teenager -first flight a 15th Birthday Present- first solo on my 16th Birthday- as young, legally as you can do it- but I am still a nervous passenger! Did I mention the Guernsey has come too- Gerry is most impressed- and wants to read my Guernsey book too- maybe I will end up with another commission!


How special to be able to fly! Congratulations, Julie!!!

That would be wonderful if you got a new commission.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No knitting since Monday and this is the reason why. On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother. How can one so small create such havoc.


Oh what fun Linda. He is sooo cute! Nice way to be spending time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your Ravelry win, Jane!!! Decisions, decisions, decisions! 

Thinking of you and your family, Ros. I hope you are able to receive some good news.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Vampire - unleashed!!
> The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


Just wonderful Jane. Love the dark beads - almost looks like drips of blood  :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And for those of you who like flowers, here are pics of the wild flower planting at the Trentham Estate in full bloom


What a beautiful array of colors. Looks like an impressionist painting!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful baby and beautiful garden, Linda! 

Beautiful vampire, Jane!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--Sal's boutique is known to have ridciulously high prices for really worn stuff. In NYC??? Prices will probably vary depending on the neighborhood. For many stores the only thing thrifty is the name! Just remembered there is a used clothing store right here in town. The owner only takes clothes of good quality and condition and only on consignment. She calls the shop "Uptown Attic," That might be a place to check, but it won't be cheap, just cheaper than the items sold new. It was a clever venture she began about 6-8 yrs ago and it is holding its own.

Jane--your vampire is magnificent. Will check our your pattern choices in a bit. Congrats on your Ravelry win. Regarding your indecision-making here is my suggestion: Number your short list. Then put a number on a scrap of paper and throw all the bits of numbered paper into a bag. Shake the bag and then pick one without looking. Let Fate be your guide.

Ros--such a sad little Jackson. Hope he heals soon and his immune system gains strength.

Linda--your little munchkin has a very active One Year Old wrecking crew gene. Hopefully it will get switched off soon.

Those wildflowers are fabulous. Definitely something to envy.

Stopped at Jo-Ann's and Michael's --no luck on the Patons Silk Bamboo yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And #s 6,7 & 8 . . . . . Is that people working on a certain project?


Apparently, there are that many of us participating in Elizabeth's Forest MKAL on Ravelry. That is most of the participants, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Just wonderful Jane. Love the dark beads - almost looks like drips of blood  :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And #s 6,7 & 8 . . . . . Is that people working on a certain project?


Yes Chris. It is the Forest MKAL by Elizabeth in the Dogyarns group. It is the Victorian Porcupine Scarf. Not too late to join, I don't think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Beautiful vampire, Jane!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your vampire is magnificent...


Thank you, Tanya 


> Regarding your indecision-making...


I think that I am down to two - gonna have another look & then ask you guys to vote.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Good to hear that all is well :thumbup: I love pictures.


Thanks, Jan!
Took some this morning- must take some outside- it has turned sunny- quite pleasant day- just a bit awkward managing Ringo and camera!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> No knitting since Monday and this is the reason why. On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother. How can one so small create such havoc.


I'd still say lucky lucky Grandma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And for those of you who like flowers, here are pics of the wild flower planting at the Trentham Estate in full bloom


Wow- just like the seed packets!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A real stunner, Jane. Beautiful work.


ditto from me-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Chris!
A salad green- with very saw- like edges- deep green.



KittyChris said:


> Bev, that is a really nice sweater that you are going to make.
> 
> Karen, yay, you finished the baby blanket. It looks so soft and cuddly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, it sounds like you and Ringo are settling in. Have a wonderful stay.


The only real draw back is the stairs to the upper level- but I am taking them slowly! Was up my usual 'silly o'clock' so just had a cat nap- feeling a lot better- must go scrounge some lunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, hope you are settling in as planned! That is great that Gerry had the gown cut out already and that she is interested in your guernsey!


Gerry has tackled quite large knitted projects herself- but a long time ago- she does have a disadvantage in her damaged hand. There is a bit of a bummer about my needles, though- the tip of one has broken off- I have switched them round, but it feels odd having the blunt end- hopefully I can find a replacement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Will you be able to get Ringo's cage back for the return trip?


I am hoping so- thanks for jogging my memory- they should have rung by now- if they had a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It was a long time ago, now though, Toni! there were few controls in those days- but now one has to be very strict about flight path, altitude maintained, etc- as Melanie would be well able to explain!- Flying in the States one would have to be much more vigilant, I am sure.



TLL said:


> How special to be able to fly! Congratulations, Julie!!!
> 
> That would be wonderful if you got a new commission.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Chris!
> A salad green- with very saw- like edges- deep green.


I kind of thought that it would be a green but wanted to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I kind of thought that it would be a green but wanted to be sure. Thanks.


another of those small differences, perhaps- I am sure you will have it - but maybe a different name!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It is Elizabeth's MKAL - Forest:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-mkal


OK, I did sign up for that too. I have no idea when it will be knit, I haven't worked on the Twins scarf in weeks. Did you test knit the Forest scarf? And if so, do you think I could use lace yarn or should I stick with fingering?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Did you test knit the Forest scarf? ...


No - I didn't.
You are only casting on 58 stitches - so you could judge if the size is suitable by the width that gives you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It has been a long day, but wanted to let you all know that Amy's surgery went well, which was a big relief to us. Hopefully Amy will begin to feel better in the next day or so. We are really hoping that she will go home over the weekend.
Thanks for all your prayers.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This afternoon, whilst Amy was undergoing her surgery I was able to get some knitting done on the advent Calendar scarf. Here are Days 7,8 and 9. I realized a little late that I had done an extra repeat for Day 8, but there was no way I was going to pull it out.

This evening I was able to knit Clue 1 of Forest MKAL. I am so glad that it was a short clue as I have a few free days until the next clue for that and for Dancing Bees.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you arrived safely. Hope you enjoy your stay.

Karen, love that blanket.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Difficult decision, but you will be getting another freebie, which is always nice.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I am trying to avoid buying patterns but it is gorgeous.
> 
> Okay - so I just received word that I have won a $10 pattern purchase on Ravelry. I spent some time this AM making a short list - narrowed it down to 14 (not very narrow) & have had to add this one.
> How do I decide??


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful flowers. Such a gorgeous mix of colours.

Sue


linda09 said:


> And for those of you who like flowers, here are pics of the wild flower planting at the Trentham Estate in full bloom


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, I'm sorry Jackson has been sick. I hope he is feeling better now.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like he is really enjoying himself.

Sue


linda09 said:


> No knitting since Monday and this is the reason why. On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother. How can one so small create such havoc.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Jane. It looks so good in that colour.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> My Vampire - unleashed!!
> The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has been a long day, but wanted to let you all know that Amy's surgery went well, which was a big relief to us. Hopefully Amy will begin to feel better in the next day or so. We are really hoping that she will go home over the weekend.
> Thanks for all your prayers.
> 
> Sue


That's grest news, Sue. Will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It has been a long day, but wanted to let you all know that Amy's surgery went well, which was a big relief to us. Hopefully Amy will begin to feel better in the next day or so. We are really hoping that she will go home over the weekend.
> Thanks for all your prayers.
> 
> Sue


Good to hear! I've been thinking about you and Amy all day.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Amy's surgery went well, which was a big relief to us. Hopefully Amy will begin to feel better in the next day or so. We are really hoping that she will go home over the weekend....


A relief on this end, too. I hope that she makes it home for the anniversary!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...the advent Calendar scarf. Here are Days 7,8 and 9....


Coming along nicely, Sue!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Jane. It looks so good in that colour.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here are the two patterns that I am torn between:
In Dreams Mystery Shawl by Susan Pandorf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-dreams-mystery-shawl
& 
High Desert by Rosemary (Romi) Hill
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/high-desert-2

5000 beads in the first - a bit over the top.
None in the 2nd but I can see where they might be paced.

Opinions?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yay, Sue. So glad to hear the news. Praying still for a recovery with no complications. 

I finished my scarf. My last gift for a while. Now my knitting can be a bit more relaxed. I will get it blocked tomorrow and hopefully have pictures by Fri.

Speaking of pictures. Here are some odds and ends.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I finished my scarf. ...I will get it blocked tomorrow and hopefully have pictures by Fri....


Good for you. It will be lovely, I know.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the two patterns that I am torn between:
> In Dreams Mystery Shawl by Susan Pandorf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-dreams-mystery-shawl
> &
> ...


I really like them both, but am voting for High Desert.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Bev. Thanks for sharing.
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Yay, Sue. So glad to hear the news. Praying still for a recovery with no complications.
> 
> I finished my scarf. My last gift for a while. Now my knitting can be a bit more relaxed. I will get it blocked tomorrow and hopefully have pictures by Fri.
> 
> Speaking of pictures. Here are some odds and ends.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Sue. So glad to hear the news. Praying still for a recovery with no complications.
> 
> I finished my scarf. My last gift for a while. Now my knitting can be a bit more relaxed. I will get it blocked tomorrow and hopefully have pictures by Fri.
> 
> Speaking of pictures. Here are some odds and ends.


Well done on getting your scarf finished. Great photos, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

They are both beautiful, but I think I like High Desert more, barely!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here are the two patterns that I am torn between:
> In Dreams Mystery Shawl by Susan Pandorf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-dreams-mystery-shawl
> &
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I like High Desert also.


----------



## flladyslipper (Sep 15, 2012)

This is going to be gorgeous - you are brave to knit black. I'm not sure my eyes would let me knit long on it. I am trying to learn to add beads to my knitting but some parts are not working out well. My trouble comes with beads on a yo; and making sure they come out in the correct place so that they can stack. I put it aside for awhile and am going to try something like a bracelet instead just until I can figure it out.  Joani


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, glad you arrived safely. Hope you enjoy your stay.
> 
> Karen, love that blanket.
> 
> Sue


Thanks , Sue! Glad to hear that things seem to be ok for Amy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great pics, Bev. Thanks for sharing.
> Sue


Ditto!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, Pam, Sue & Bev, for weighing in on High Desert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this morning's photo and some taken this afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's photo and some taken this afternoon.


Lovely photos, Julie.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's photo and some taken this afternoon.


Nice photos, Julie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> My Vampire - unleashed!!
> The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


Absolutely fabulous. The colour must be sooo rich. Brilliant.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so pleased that Amy's surgery went well. Your Advent scarf is beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I am biased, I love the In Dreams but the second one is very pretty, too. I don't think you could go wrong with either.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, great photos!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, lovely views you have taken :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Pam, Sue & Bev, for weighing in on High Desert.


If you haven't chosen yet, add my vote for High Desert, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--so glad to hear Amy's surgery is over and went well. Hope her healing goes well.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've started (knit cast on) and then re-cast on with what I call a tatted cast on the short-row bib I found on this computer's hard drive.

The second cast on looks a LOT better (and is similar to the regular long-tail in appearance) after many rows into the project. Don't feel concerned that there won't be photos...this will fit on the scanner after I'm finished (although the button won't be sewn on just yet).

Pictures of the "half-hitch knot" are in this link: http://www.instructables.com/id/Learn-Needle-Tatting-With-My-Flower-Pendant/

You will not be doing the spacings for the loops...but having the extra 1-3 inch tail will be nice for briefly tightening the start loop before your first knit/purl/or ribbed edge.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Julie, she has a lovely view! Gorgeous pictures. 

Thanks for all the lovely comments. That is the last for Clifty Falls. 

Karen, I can't wait to see this. Never thought of using a tatting cast on for knitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Julie too bad about your needle. Sure hope you can find a replacement easily.
What a very pretty scene you have to look at from the balcony.

Sue, so glad Amy's surgery went well. Wishing her a speedy recovery so she can get home to celebrate that anniversary!
Your scarf is coming along beautifully!

I too vote for the high desert shawl Jane. As much as I like the dreams one, that many beads is kind of overwhelming to do. It sure is pretty though. I also wonder how comfortable it would be to wear.

Thanks again for sharing pictures of your trip Bev. That is a very special place and the one of you in the elevator is neat!

Karen, that is an interesting cast on. Thanks for the link.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. When we were in the elevator, I happened to look up. And there we were. And I thought a picture I can take that I will be in.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Another winner Jane. Love the look of the beads, like drops of dark blood. Tango is making a good Vlad.

I will be behind on casting on Elizabeth's MKAL due to a lack of needles. But I have a new pair (??) of Chiaogoo red lace circulars in US 6 (4mm) coming hopefully Friday. I have never tried this brand but have heard good things.

Chris - we know Rocket as Arugula in the States. 

Wonderful news Sue! So glad to hear Amy is doing better. And happy anniversary to her and her groom.

Tough decisions Jane. I would lean towards the High Desert as I know you like to choose optimal bead placement (and you are good at it).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> No knitting since Monday and this is the reason why. On his first stay without Mum and Dad and big brother. How can one so small create such havoc.


So adorable Linda, they certainly do cause havoc, but lots of fun too!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> And for those of you who like flowers, here are pics of the wild flower planting at the Trentham Estate in full bloom


Beautiful flowers, gorgeous photos. Thanks for sharing Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Vampire - unleashed!!
> The true colour is a deeper burgundy.


It's stunning Jane, I love it and of course the very handsome and famous Tango. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, poor little Jackson. He is too cute to be sick.


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Poor Jackson, sure hope he is feeling better now.


Thank you Caryn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Poor Jackson! I hope he is better soon. Sending lots of hugs his way via Nana.


Thank you Toni, I will be giving him lots of hugs on Saturday. I'm really looking forward to seeing the little darling. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on your Ravelry win, Jane!!! Decisions, decisions, decisions!
> 
> Thinking of you and your family, Ros. I hope you are able to receive some good news.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--such a sad little Jackson. Hope he heals soon and his immune system gains strength.


Thank you Tanya, I hope so too. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to Pam and Jane, re comments on the photos I posted. One more shot of the interior- every available space is used to hang Gerry's collection of paintings and prints. The stairwell.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It has been a long day, but wanted to let you all know that Amy's surgery went well, which was a big relief to us. Hopefully Amy will begin to feel better in the next day or so. We are really hoping that she will go home over the weekend.
> Thanks for all your prayers.
> 
> Sue


That's great Sue, I hope Amy can come home over the weekend. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, lovely views you have taken :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This afternoon, whilst Amy was undergoing her surgery I was able to get some knitting done on the advent Calendar scarf. Here are Days 7,8 and 9. I realized a little late that I had done an extra repeat for Day 8, but there was no way I was going to pull it out.
> 
> This evening I was able to knit Clue 1 of Forest MKAL. I am so glad that it was a short clue as I have a few free days until the next clue for that and for Dancing Bees.
> 
> Sue


It's looking gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, I'm sorry Jackson has been sick. I hope he is feeling better now.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Sue. So glad to hear the news. Praying still for a recovery with no complications.
> 
> I finished my scarf. My last gift for a while. Now my knitting can be a bit more relaxed. I will get it blocked tomorrow and hopefully have pictures by Fri.
> 
> Speaking of pictures. Here are some odds and ends.


Great photos Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's photo and some taken this afternoon.


Lovely photos Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bev! What I really love about being here, is the subdued roar of the ocean, and when the cars are done rushing down the road- the still quiet, and then the birds, and when I took Ringo for a comfort stop just now, frogs. Don't hear them in Auckland.



eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, she has a lovely view! Gorgeous pictures.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments. That is the last for Clifty Falls.
> 
> Karen, I can't wait to see this. Never thought of using a tatting cast on for knitting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> If you haven't chosen yet, add my vote for High Desert, too.


Same from me Jane, but both are lovely. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We will go to the local Craft Shop, later today- be interesting to see what needles they have- I know in the past they have even had lace making bobbins. The lovely part of the view, apart from the Island, is the shifting clouds, especially when the sun is in the mix.



sisu said:


> Julie too bad about your needle. Sure hope you can find a replacement easily.
> What a very pretty scene you have to look at from the balcony.
> 
> Sue, so glad Amy's surgery went well. Wishing her a speedy recovery so she can get home to celebrate that anniversary!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely photos Julie. 💞


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm going to have an early night tonight, totally exhausted. My darling MIL's results are back, she has moderate emphysema, no cancer at this time. That's a huge relief, but then emphysema is not very nice either. Her niece had that before she got a very aggressive lung cancer and died within 3 months. Thank you everyone for your kind support, hugs and prayers, all of which is very much appreciated..&#128158; Ros


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> OK, I did sign up for that too. I have no idea when it will be knit, I haven't worked on the Twins scarf in weeks. Did you test knit the Forest scarf? And if so, do you think I could use lace yarn or should I stick with fingering?


I am using lace weight, Chris. I just stretched out mine. It will be a little more than a foot wide, I think. It won't be a really wide scarf, but it will be a nice size.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is such good news about Amy! Thank you for the update, Sue!

Those continue to be wonderful photos of your trip, Bev. Thank you for sharing your creative photography. That is a fun shot of you and hubby in the elevator. 

Congratulations on finishing up another WIP.  Whoo Hoo!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm going to have an early night tonight, totally exhausted. My darling MIL's results are back, she has moderate emphysema, no cancer at this time. That's a huge relief, but then emphysema is not very nice either. Her niece had that before she got a very aggressive lung cancer and died within 3 months. Thank you everyone for your kind support, hugs and prayers, all of which is very much appreciated..💞 Ros


Glad you are getting some rest- see you have logged-off, Good Lady! While Emphysema is not fun, glad cancer has been ruled out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Pam, Sue & Bev, for weighing in on High Desert.


High Desert gets my vote, too. They are both beautiful, but there is something extra about the High Desert that really catches my eye.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful view to enjoy your breakfast, Julie! I, too, hope you can find a replacement for your broken needle. Bummer. 

Thanks for the tatting cast on tutorial, Karen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bev! What I really love about being here, is the subdued roar of the ocean, and when the cars are done rushing down the road- the still quiet, and then the birds, and when I took Ringo for a comfort stop just now, frogs. Don't hear them in Auckland.


What a treat! I am so happy for you to have this opportunity, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is such a lovely spot! It will be interesting to see what the shop stocks- I am much more knowledgeable after KP!



TLL said:


> What a wonderful view to enjoy your breakfast, Julie! I, too, hope you can find a replacement for your broken needle. Bummer.
> 
> Thanks for the tatting cast on tutorial, Karen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm going to have an early night tonight, totally exhausted. My darling MIL's results are back, she has moderate emphysema, no cancer at this time. That's a huge relief, but then emphysema is not very nice either. Her niece had that before she got a very aggressive lung cancer and died within 3 months. Thank you everyone for your kind support, hugs and prayers, all of which is very much appreciated..💞 Ros


One step at a time, Ros. You are all in my prayers. Sleep well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is such a lovely spot! It will be interesting to see what the shop stocks- I am much more knowledgeable after KP!


It is a very lovely spot, for sure!

Yes, thanks to KP we all know a whole lot more than before.  Have fun!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a treat! I am so happy for you to have this opportunity, Julie.


Ir is truly wonderful being so close to nature- the only disadvantage is the occasional speeding car on the road. Gerry has Rural Delivery Mail- the postman picks up letters for delivery, as well as dropping off the mail. We are on a Septic Tank- so conservation of water is rather important.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros, while emphysema is not good, it is better than cancer. My grandfather had it for years (maybe decades??). Your MIL hopefully will have a good response to treatment and will live a long and normal life. (((hugs)))


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jane! I am so glad it was not the long haul that your Tango does from time to time! The long part was definitely sitting it out at the airport- although I found two delicious sandwiches, egg and Salmon with rocket, and feta and mushroom and rocket, and a Cranberry and Lime drink that was nice and tart.
> Today is to be a day off, for me to settle in! Gerry has had the gown cut out already for me, which is great- saves bending my sore back over the cutting table.


I have 11 pages more to go so I am sorry if this has been asked already and you have answered...(you know how that goes ) but what is Rocket?? it sounds very interesting.. I saw a show on Scandinavian food and they had a very nice spread that I wish I had written down and was wondering if it was even close LOL It sounds like your trip is off to a great start!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so glad you arrived safely, even if a bit late. Good to hear Ringo is his usual self.
> 
> Karen, I love that baby blanket. Good job.
> 
> ...


I have seen Martha Stewart make mittens out of felted sweaters  I would love to see a picture of the blanket she made.. I bet it turned out great!! I have always loved to buy shirts and dresses for the buttons.. and in those days never thought of all the possibilities for sweaters too!! I think those bargain bag days at the Goodwill are going to take on a whole new meaning 

Ros such a sad thing... I sure hope our Jackson gets feeling better soon 

Jane I missed the post where you have won a 10.00 prize on Ravelry.. you sure have put in the effort  if they only knew how well you promote their patterns  Congrats and I am sure you will spend it wisely 

What is the link to Elizabeths KAL??? I might be interested!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda he is adorable!! he does look very happy!!! he will soon learn his boundaries with you and then he won't be so destructive  I remember those days very well!! boy's will be boy's.. 

Jane that turned out amazing.. I think you could make a book out of all your pictures.. including Tango in them.. of course you would have to send links to the patterns but I am sure any designer would love to see their creations displayed in such a beautiful way!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I totally agree - Elizabeth is a tease and then some. :?
> 
> Poor Jackson! I hope he is better soon. Sending lots of hugs his way via Nana.
> 
> And more pretty patterns! Thank you, Jane!


I agree too!! I miss her in our posts!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm going to have an early night tonight, totally exhausted. My darling MIL's results are back, she has moderate emphysema, no cancer at this time. That's a huge relief, but then emphysema is not very nice either. Her niece had that before she got a very aggressive lung cancer and died within 3 months. Thank you everyone for your kind support, hugs and prayers, all of which is very much appreciated..💞 Ros


That is good news, Ros. Not perfect, but not cancer. Hugs to you for all you're going through.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Absolutely fabulous. The colour must be sooo rich. Brilliant.


Thank you, Norma 
The colour change IRL is not as stark as it might look in the pics. It flows really well with the texture changes.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I am biased, I love the In Dreams but the second one is very pretty, too. I don't think you could go wrong with either.


Well, I finally decided this morning to go with High Desert but In Dreams is now in my queue so if you decide to CO let me know & I might very well join you.

Oh, BTW, Elizabeth says, "A big hello to everyone on LP!"


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is Elizabeth's MKAL - Forest:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-mkal


Thanks for the link!! I'll have to pass this time but I am seriously going to do one of her's... I think it will be so much fun.. I have 3 gift cards and all have less than the $3 left on them  and it will be a few weeks before I can get another one!!

Thanks for explaining Rocket to us Julie.. it is a term I have heard before.. it is usually in 'mixed greens'


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...Pictures of the "half-hitch knot" are in this link:...


I haven't seen needle tatting before. Perhaps I will manage to learn to tat from this. Thanks, Karen


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane 'High Desert' gets my vote!! there is something about those large diamond shapes in the 'In Dreams Mystery' that I am not too crazy about!! but you may love them.. I also think the HD has a beautiful drape to it!! I looked at the project pictures and the light pink one that has something like 22 pictures sold me!! just stunning 

Bev I love your pictures.. and I love the elevator one  very fun and adventurous  I love how you and your hubby play together.. you two must have a lot of fun!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...As much as I like the dreams one, that many beads is kind of overwhelming to do. It sure is pretty though. I also wonder how comfortable it would be to wear....


I agree - a bit over the top on beads, although they are pretty. I would eliminate some if I were to knit it. if I could manage to use size 11/0 beads, it might not be so bad. I bought some once, just to check them out, because Auntie's Beads had some rock bottom prices but the hole is really tiny - even too small for my 0.6mm hook.
Even so, it would take forever to knit while adding so many beads. Yarn requirements are high as well so it must be huge.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Another winner Jane. Love the look of the beads, like drops of dark blood. Tango is making a good Vlad.


Thanks, Melanie - the cutest Vlad, for sure. 


> Chiaogoo red lace circulars in US 6 (4mm) coming hopefully Friday. I have never tried this brand but have heard good things.


You will love them!


> ...I know you like to choose optimal bead placement (and you are good at it).


Thank you for the vote of confidence but mostly I follow the designer's instructions on bead placement. I can see some good possibilities for placement in High Desert, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's stunning Jane, I love it and of course the very handsome and famous Tango. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...My darling MIL's results are back, she has moderate emphysema, no cancer at this time.... Ros


Well, that is better news than it might have been.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm going to have an early night tonight, totally exhausted. My darling MIL's results are back, she has moderate emphysema, no cancer at this time. That's a huge relief, but then emphysema is not very nice either. Her niece had that before she got a very aggressive lung cancer and died within 3 months. Thank you everyone for your kind support, hugs and prayers, all of which is very much appreciated..💞 Ros


that is a relief Ros...I honestly don't think the two go hand in hand though.. she may never get the dreaded cancer.. there are treatments for the emphysema that will make her comfortable and active..

Julie such nice pictures of the area and home you are staying in.. I love that roar of the ocean too... I can't stand the sound of the fog horn though..LOL ours is in full force these days.. during the day and evening I don't mind it.. it is just when I am trying to fall asleep.. now keep in mind that I seem to be the only one in town that it bothers... and my dear friend misses it!! I'm just the odd one out..LOL

Sue I am so glad Amy's procedure was a success and that she will be well on her way to a long and happy life with out more complications


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane I missed the post where you have won a 10.00 prize on Ravelry.. you sure have put in the effort  if they only knew how well you promote their patterns  Congrats and I am sure you will spend it wisely


Thank you, Ronie 
Maybe someone will offer me a commission. ;-)


> What is the link to Elizabeths KAL??? I might be interested!!


Someone might have already provided it but if I skim ahead to check I'll probably forget to come back:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-mkal


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that turned out amazing.. I think you could make a book out of all your pictures.. including Tango in them.. of course you would have to send links to the patterns but I am sure any designer would love to see their creations displayed in such a beautiful way!!


You are so kind, Ronie 
Having seen such nice "poses" of people's work here on KP, I have been trying to find nice backdrops for my photos. It is great fun experimenting - but then I have a hard time deciding which pics to share.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I finally made it through all the pages.. I think I had something like 13+ to read 

I have had a schedule change so I go in a little early and get out early.. much easier to make it back in here for a top of to my day  

I think I will take the cowl to work with me to work on while I sit taking my lunch.. I am growing tired of the fish.. and need a break.. I have a feeling in a decade from now I will find a bag a fish still waiting to be finished up  maybe I will get inspired to work on it again later.. 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!! I have so much to do before heading out to work.. I'll catch up with you all later..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Someone might have already provided it but if I skim ahead to check I'll probably forget to come back:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-mkal


Thanks Jane!! I just might keep this in my library for later


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I looked at the project pictures and the light pink one that has something like 22 pictures sold me!! just stunning ...


That is a lovely colourway. Did you notice the full circle version? Outstanding!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> One step at a time, Ros. You are all in my prayers. Sleep well.


Seconded from me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Gotta go hangut the clothes but first a few things to tempt you...

Nothing really different but looks like a quick knit in worsted.
Curved Shoulder Scarf by Barb Padwicki
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curved-shoulder-scarf

She has a bunch of cute, tiny figures. This one made me think of Ros - is it Jane that likes penguins?
Pinguiby Conni Hartig
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinguin-4

heartwarming shawl - use print friendly to clear up the extras (thanks DFL)
Lass dein Herz bei mir zurück by engel design
http://bienes-fabelhafte-welt.de/2015/02/21/pattern-lass-dein-herz-bei-mir-zuruck/

Panda Pearl Inner Truth Cowl by Laura Andersson & Crystal Palace Yarns
http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsN-S/ppearl-InnerTruthCwl.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Jane I saved the curved shoulder scarf


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks to Pam and Jane, re comments on the photos I posted. One more shot of the interior- every available space is used to hang Gerry's collection of paintings and prints. The stairwell.


Julie, thank you for sharing. What a lovely house Gerry has.  Being close enough to the ocean to hear it. What joy! It sounds as if you are settling in to have a marvelous time.

Ros, so glad your MIL was able to get the lesser diagnosis. Hopefully they will now be able to help her where she is at.

Thanks, Toni for the comments on my pictures. It was almost as good as a trip back just to be able to share with you all these weeks.



Ronie said:


> Bev I love your pictures.. and I love the elevator one very fun and adventurous I love how you and your hubby play together.. you two must have a lot of fun!!


Ronie, what a sweet thing to say.  He is the wimsical one. I am the practical. He will suggest something and I will come up with reasons it won't work. I am trying not be so uptight and 'go' with his suggestions more. And we do have fun.  We will be kicking the wimsy into high gear when DS get married and moves out. Lately we have been going through our DVD and listening to some of our music we have not listened to in such a long time. DS kept telling us to turn it down and why were we listening so much to music all of a sudden. 

And, Ronie, when are we going to see a progress picture of your cowl. I bet it's gorgeous. You have been very determined to get it finished. The annoyance factor in DK is a bit high. 

Her's something fun I found on our walk last night.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ..Her's something fun I found on our walk last night.


Great shot!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

These two didn't want to download:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/curved-shoulder-scarf#
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinguin-4#


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> These two didn't want to download:...


Okay - I'll add them to your list.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's something fun I found on our walk last night.


What camera do you have? I want a SLR but have to play with the zoom feature (for now) on my current digital camera.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Jane I saved the curved shoulder scarf


I did, too, Jane. Thank you for finding and sharing all these wonderful patterns!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's something fun I found on our walk last night.


Great photo, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's my Dancing Bees through Clue 2. I decided to just do six repeats. It I want it larger, I'll do more repeats of another section later. (I was getting really bored doing the honeycomb.) 

I finished the first clue of Elizabeth's MKAL last night. Easy!

I'm now going to work on my socks a bit before getting back to my Moonwalk. I went up a needle size on the socks to see if that will help with the pooling and I think it is helping. Have 1 more row of the cuff and then will begin the leg pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through Clue 2. I decided to just do six repeats. It I want it larger, I'll do more repeats of another section later...


Looking great, Pam  I like that colourway - I am sure that Sue does, too, since it's green. ;-)
You can add reps in clue 5 if you want it bigger. I found the honeycomb took a while to work though even though it was easy to do. The next section, despite involving longer rows, seemed to knit up more quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looking great, Pam  I like that colourway - I am sure that Sue does, too, since it's green. ;-)
> You can add reps in clue 5 if you want it bigger. I found the honeycomb took a while to work though even though it was easy to do. The next section, despite involving longer rows, seemed to knit up more quickly.


Thanks, Jane! I'm a green person, too, and am happy with the way it's knitting up with this pattern and glad I decided (with much encouragement) to continue on with it. Glad to hear that the next clue works up more quickly.  Yes, this clue was really easy but I found it tedious. I'll probably add more repeats in clue 5. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah, so rockets is arugula. Thanks Melanie. I wondered about that too. The things we learn in LP.

Ros, I too am glad that your mil got a diagnosis with a better chance of a happier prognosis. At least you know what it is now and can get on with treatments that will make her feel better!

Julie, Gerry's place is lovely. Love the sky light. And how nice to have the sound of the ocean as well. Hope you are enjoying your outing today and are successful with your purchases. Will you please refresh my memory and tell me where Gerry's house is located?

Ronie, how many fish do you have now? Must be quite a few! Also looking forward to seeing the dk cowl. 

Jane, I really like the heartwarming shawl and the curved shoulder shawl and added them to my library. Thanks.

Nice picture of the thistle seed head Bev. You get such great detail!

Pam, nice job so far on your Dancing Bees. It is a very pretty color way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have 11 pages more to go so I am sorry if this has been asked already and you have answered...(you know how that goes ) but what is Rocket?? it sounds very interesting.. I saw a show on Scandinavian food and they had a very nice spread that I wish I had written down and was wondering if it was even close LOL It sounds like your trip is off to a great start!!


Yes I have already mentioned what it is- a salad green, which obviously if known in the States, must go by a different name!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, nice job so far on your Dancing Bees. It is a very pretty color way.


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Ronie- it is a lovely area- sadly though a motorway is being constructed that will isolate the Garden Centre, which is the major local amenity- this would be about a mile to a mile and a half from where we are, as the crow flies.
We don't usually have fog horns, or maybe I am not normally close enough to the coast- but they could have been used this last two days- aircraft have been quite disrupted- many cancelled. It is amazing, Ronie the noises you can learn to like- although I did not like the planes revving up on Sunday nights just as we were trying to get the kids to bed- this was when we lived in Wellington. I learned also to love the smell of Sulfur- to me it always means home- because it is so much part of Rotorua where I lived from 11, through to 18, and my Mum was there till I was 38.
I do feel that Emphysema while not a good condition to have is not necessarily a percursor of cancer. It is unfortunate that Ros has seen the two illnesses go together in so many people important to her.



Ronie said:


> that is a relief Ros...I honestly don't think the two go hand in hand though.. she may never get the dreaded cancer.. there are treatments for the emphysema that will make her comfortable and active..
> 
> Julie such nice pictures of the area and home you are staying in.. I love that roar of the ocean too... I can't stand the sound of the fog horn though..LOL ours is in full force these days.. during the day and evening I don't mind it.. it is just when I am trying to fall asleep.. now keep in mind that I seem to be the only one in town that it bothers... and my dear friend misses it!! I'm just the odd one out..LOL
> 
> Sue I am so glad Amy's procedure was a success and that she will be well on her way to a long and happy life with out more complications


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through Clue 2. I decided to just do six repeats. It I want it larger, I'll do more repeats of another section later. (I was getting really bored doing the honeycomb.)


 :thumbup: Looking good. I too did only 6 repeats and will add more in a later clue if I want it larger. I found the honeycomb easy to do but not that interesting so a large swath of it would not be my thing in a shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> Eshlemania (Bev)
> Julie, thank you for sharing. What a lovely house Gerry has. Being close enough to the ocean to hear it. What joy! It sounds as if you are settling in to have a marvelous time.


When the weather improves (which may be later today) I hope to get some more outdoor shots- The area does have more houses than when I first stayed here, maybe ten years ago. Yes it certainly is a lovely house- only snag -living is upstairs and no upstairs loo- you have to negotiate the stairs- I am glad there is a good hand rail, but I am still slow to get there- oh the joys of owning an older body!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Makes one really impressed how diligent real bees are- I am quite taken with the bees at the top!



Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through Clue 2. I decided to just do six repeats. It I want it larger, I'll do more repeats of another section later. (I was getting really bored doing the honeycomb.)
> 
> I finished the first clue of Elizabeth's MKAL last night. Easy!
> 
> I'm now going to work on my socks a bit before getting back to my Moonwalk. I went up a needle size on the socks to see if that will help with the pooling and I think it is helping. Have 1 more row of the cuff and then will begin the leg pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: Looking good. I too did only 6 repeats and will add more in a later clue if I want it larger. I found the honeycomb easy to do but not that interesting so a large swath of it would not be my thing in a shawl.


Thanks, Melanie! I agree, six repeats are enough of the honeycomb in the pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes one really impressed how diligent real bees are- I am quite taken with the bees at the top!


Thank you, Julie. Hopefully we'll get more bees as we progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ah, missed Melanie's post- so that is what it is known as in the States! The house is at Pekapeka on the Kapiti Coast north of Wellington, if you google Waikenae, Pekapeka shows up at the top centre of the image.



sisu said:


> Ah, so rockets is arugula. Thanks Melanie. I wondered about that too. The things we learn in LP.
> 
> Ros, I too am glad that your mil got a diagnosis with a better chance of a happier prognosis. At least you know what it is now and can get on with treatments that will make her feel better!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Julie. Hopefully we'll get more bees as we progress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Dee (stevieland) is having another Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale until the end of July, so if you would like to stock up on her patterns, now is your chance.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love your seed head photo :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, your Dancing Bees is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your Dancing Bees is lovely :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Me too.


Lurker 2 said:


> I'd still say lucky lucky Grandma!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh what fun Linda. He is sooo cute! Nice way to be spending time.


I'm exhausted but loving verey minute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful baby and beautiful garden, Linda!
> 
> Beautiful vampire, Jane!!!


Thank you, Toni.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It has been a long day, but wanted to let you all know that Amy's surgery went well, which was a big relief to us. Hopefully Amy will begin to feel better in the next day or so. We are really hoping that she will go home over the weekend.
> Thanks for all your prayers.
> 
> Sue


Good news so far, hope the good news continues.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks like he is really enjoying himself.
> 
> Sue


I love toddlers, they have such a capacity for uncomplicated pleasure.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here are the two patterns that I am torn between:
> In Dreams Mystery Shawl by Susan Pandorf
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/in-dreams-mystery-shawl
> &
> ...


Oh, please don't ask. I love them both. I will say that my daughter has started High Desert in a gradient and it is looking lovely. She has used Susan Pandorf patterns in the past and says they are really well written patterns. I know from personal experience that Rosemary Hill patterns are well written. It comes down to whether you want to spend time on the beading.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yay, Sue. So glad to hear the news. Praying still for a recovery with no complications.
> 
> I finished my scarf. My last gift for a while. Now my knitting can be a bit more relaxed. I will get it blocked tomorrow and hopefully have pictures by Fri.
> 
> Speaking of pictures. Here are some odds and ends.


Great photos, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this morning's photo and some taken this afternoon.


Looks beautiful, Julie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm going to have an early night tonight, totally exhausted. My darling MIL's results are back, she has moderate emphysema, no cancer at this time. That's a huge relief, but then emphysema is not very nice either. Her niece had that before she got a very aggressive lung cancer and died within 3 months. Thank you everyone for your kind support, hugs and prayers, all of which is very much appreciated..💞 Ros


Better news than you feared, Ros. That is good. Focus on the positive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Looks beautiful, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda he is adorable!! he does look very happy!!! he will soon learn his boundaries with you and then he won't be so destructive  I remember those days very well!! boy's will be boy's..
> 
> Jane that turned out amazing.. I think you could make a book out of all your pictures.. including Tango in them.. of course you would have to send links to the patterns but I am sure any designer would love to see their creations displayed in such a beautiful way!!


He is adorable, and a very happy lad, He isn't really destructive just very energetic and inquisitive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Linda he is adorable!! he does look very happy!!! he will soon learn his boundaries with you and then he won't be so destructive  I remember those days very well!! boy's will be boy's..
> 
> Jane that turned out amazing.. I think you could make a book out of all your pictures.. including Tango in them.. of course you would have to send links to the patterns but I am sure any designer would love to see their creations displayed in such a beautiful way!!


He is adorable, and a very happy lad, He isn't really destructive just very energetic and inquisitive.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When the weather improves (which may be later today) I hope to get some more outdoor shots- The area does have more houses than when I first stayed here, maybe ten years ago. Yes it certainly is a lovely house- only snag -living is upstairs and no upstairs loo- you have to negotiate the stairs- I am glad there is a good hand rail, but I am still slow to get there- oh the joys of owning an older body!


Oo that is inconvenient, especially at night.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Dee (stevieland) is having another Buy 1 Get 1 Free sale until the end of July, so if you would like to stock up on her patterns, now is your chance.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/designers/dee-okeefe
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. Well there are a FEW more I would love! I will have to go look again


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah, missed Melanie's post- so that is what it is known as in the States! The house is at Pekapeka on the Kapiti Coast north of Wellington, if you google Waikenae, Pekapeka shows up at the top centre of the image.


Thanks Julie. I did Google it and found it as you said. I love to look on maps and see where the places you talk about are located.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> What camera do you have?


Karen, I have an Olympus VG-160. I had a larger digital, but it was a pain to carry places, so I asked DH for a camera that would fit in my pocket or purse. It has more settings than I know what to do with.  However, I have learned how to use the macro setting. 

Pam, I love the beginning of your Dancing Bees. That colorway is going to be nice.

Sue, I bought Holbrook and Lilyanna.  Happy day. Have no idea WHEN I will knit them.  But I love them both.

Linda, sounds as if you are having a lovely time with you GS. Enjoy him to the fullest. 

Oh, Julie, I remember looking up Pekapeka on the internet, when you first talked about your trip. Lovely gorgeous scenery. Oh, enjoy. 

Thanks all for the lovely comments on the photos. I did so enjoy sharing them with you all. And for the thistle head also. I had never seen one that huge. 

Worked on my sock in the car today. I am really enjoying the pattern-easily memorized with plenty of color and texture.  Now I am getting ready to block my scarf and wind the sweater yarn into balls, read the pattern and cast on. It was a long hard day, didn't get much sleep last night. Just one of those nights, but I am planning on sleeping hard tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, I love the beginning of your Dancing Bees. That colorway is going to be nice.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, Jane, this is for you. This is how I block when the item goes over the edge of the blocking board.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oo that is inconvenient, especially at night.


Bedrooms are on the same level as the loo and bathroom/shower so not so bad at night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. I did Google it and found it as you said. I love to look on maps and see where the places you talk about are located.


I am another map 'junky', ever since Mum taught me to map read at 8- I became responsible for guiding her when driving- at 10 I navigated us around the South Island using AA Association Itinerary maps, made only one mistake, when I failed to see that the road from Queenstown came in on the left fork, not from the botm of the page- but because we drove through the Kawarau Gorge (no longer possible because of the Hydro Dam) we saw where gold was first discovered in NZ, which was the start of the NZ Gold Rush- Gold is still being mined I believe in one or two places in Central Otago- I think open-cast and with bulldozers- at least it was 40 years ago- Melanie may know more, having toured those parts more recently.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...This is how I block when the item goes over the edge of the blocking board.


Your scarf is beautiful, Bev!
Okay - question...
Did you already block the first bit?
I can see how you can block the width like this - but how do you block the length of the overlapped piece?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Jane, this is for you. This is how I block when the item goes over the edge of the blocking board.


That is so beautiful, Bev! Lovely pattern and your knitting is great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, I have an Olympus VG-160. I had a larger digital, but it was a pain to carry places, so I asked DH for a camera that would fit in my pocket or purse. It has more settings than I know what to do with.  However, I have learned how to use the macro setting.
> 
> Pam, I love the beginning of your Dancing Bees. That colorway is going to be nice.
> 
> ...


Beaches have that added something, mind you mountains and hills are pretty good too, and we have lots of those!
I enjoy using the Macro function on my camera, too- would love to upgrade to something with a more powerful zoom! It was a very large thistle head!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is so beautiful, Bev! Lovely pattern and your knitting is great.


Looks good, lovely cornflower blue, if that has read true!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, I pinned everything down that was on the board. Blocking the length or any other part-one end of shawl, anything curving off the board-you just fold up and lie down the edge. I blocked the scarf according to the dimensions on the pattern. But as you block the first part on the board, you get a feel for the space the pattern fills up and how much to stretch. I really have had no problems with differences in blocking using this method.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Jane, Pam and Julie. Yes, it is a cornflower blue. The color came out true in the photo.  I think my Aunt Mary Jane will really like it. We go in August. It feels good to have it done a month a head of time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beaches have that added something, mind you mountains and hills are pretty good too, and we have lots of those!
> I enjoy using the Macro function on my camera, too- would love to upgrade to something with a more powerful zoom! It was a very large thistle head!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Love the beach and mountains. How nice to have them close enough to enjoy both.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--love the elevator photo of you and DH. It is a such a fun one. Of course your thistle head is beautiful.

What pattern is the blue scarf? It is fantastic knitting.

Ros--such good news about your MIL. Emphasema is/can be manageable in a regular living schedule. Must be a great relief. Hopefully, once everyone calms down from this worry, some time can be taken to understand why/how this condition developed and some real healing can be put into place.

Pam--your Dancing Bees is coming out terrific. The green looks great. How big is the project as shown. It is hard to judge size on something like this. Will this be a very large shawl?

My mink yarn arrived today. That was a very short delivery time. Mine is mink & cashmere as I missed the first sale we looked at. I bought the natural (beige) color as I didn't like the others in this yarn. Took a bag of show-and-tell to my knitting group tonight. It astonishes me how limited knitters will make themselves. They were so taken by the mink yarn and had a hard time taking in the relatively low cost when on sale. These woman only buy what is local except for one who orders from Mary Maxim and never likes the yarn from them. I keep trying to encourage them to open their mind to all the fabulous possibilities we have for great yarns at reasonable prices. Mind you I am the broke on in the group!

Am thinking of doing Patti's Scarf by Karen Wessel with it but am not sure if the approx 700 yards of lace wt will give me enough length and width from the 2 balls I bought. Pattern notes 5-600 yds of fingering sock yarn for 68" scarf. I hate short scarves, especially if putting in so much effort on a beauty like this one. There is almost 700 yds of the lace wt mink.


Also found a skein of lace wt yarn from Knit Picks that I didn't know I had. Took it to the group tonight and wound it up there. It is merino wool, red with a subtle tonal. It is only 440 yds so thinking of the Moogly crochet pattern called Fortune's Shawlette. That pattern calls for 357 yds of fingering wt. Again not sure if the lace wt will be enough for a decent size piece.

Showed the yarns to the group tonite along with the patterns. They liked the choices but didn't pay attention to the consequences of the different yarn wts and the end size.

The big thing, for me, was showing them the Adult Miter Square sweater and Fibonacci scarf. The sweater was modeled by one of the women who is a similar size to my friend so it was great to see how the sweater actually fit a body. She is very tall and loved the length which came to the bottom of her hip. The width was not as big as I expected but it fit her comfortably. So hoping it fits my friend to her liking.

And everyone weighted in on the Maraschino neck shawl. It was good to get feed back from others about the plainness of the color and the size of the project. I think they liked both. People liked the stitch pattern: it looks more complicated than it is. They also loved the yarn, Patons Silk Bamboo.

One of the women picked up some books on raw foods and made some chocolate truffles, all organic. Such a nice treat!

Having just gotten thru about 10 pp or so on my computer that was not working today, I know I must have missed some people and their projects, so sorry about that. It is hard to read so much and keep it clear.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks,Tanya, here is the link. 

http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2015/05/free-pattern-pick-gossamer-one-ball-lace-scarf.html?utm_source=Pattern+and+Product+Picks%3A+Issue+%233&utm_campaign=Pattern+%26+Product+Picks+5%2F14%2F15&utm_medium=email


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--your Dancing Bees is coming out terrific. The green looks great. How big is the project as shown. It is hard to judge size on something like this. Will this be a very large shawl?


Thank you, Tanya! I think it's about 22 x 10 inches. Not exactly sure how large it will be. Jane might know as she's been test knitting it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gotta go hangut the clothes but first a few things to tempt you...
> 
> Nothing really different but looks like a quick knit in worsted.
> Curved Shoulder Scarf by Barb Padwicki
> ...


That Inner Truth cowl is a great project. Love the complex cabling.

The Penguin is adorable but will have to figure out how to get it translated.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Tanya! I think it's about 22 x 10 inches. Not exactly sure how large it will be. Jane might know as she's been test knitting it.


Thanks Pam. It looks large in the pic which is why I asked. Should be interesting to see how it develops. Liking it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Not exactly sure how large it will be. Jane might know as she's been test knitting it.


That will depend on the yarn & the version as well as the # of reps of the given sections.
With 10 reps of the honeycomb & the 3/4 version, mine looks like it will be quite big.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...The Penguin is adorable but will have to figure out how to get it translated.


I didn't look at the pattern - didn't realize it wasn't in English. It looks simple enough though so might be easy to translate if you know the key terms.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ah, so rockets is arugula. Thanks Melanie. I wondered about that too. The things we learn in LP.
> 
> Ros, I too am glad that your mil got a diagnosis with a better chance of a happier prognosis. At least you know what it is now and can get on with treatments that will make her feel better!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev I'll try to get a picture soon  I am enjoying the DK process I am just not comfortable with the tinking process and am worried I'll mess it up 

Caryn not as many fish as I want..  or should have! I have had one on the needles for a month now.. life is just so hectic right now finding time to knit is hard.. and I am getting 'Castonitis' really bad.. I am being good though and its why I am pushing to get my cowl done as soon as possible


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That will depend on the yarn & the version as well as the # of reps of the given sections.
> With 10 reps of the honeycomb & the 3/4 version, mine looks like it will be quite big.


That all makes complete sense. Yours does sound like it will be quite large. Thanks for the info.!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, I have an Olympus VG-160. I had a larger digital, but it was a pain to carry places, so I asked DH for a camera that would fit in my pocket or purse. It has more settings than I know what to do with.  However, I have learned how to use the macro setting.
> 
> Pam, I love the beginning of your Dancing Bees. That colorway is going to be nice.
> 
> ...


I love your picture of the thistle!! it is amazing how big they grow 

I also didn't get much sleep last night.. I sure hope tonight is better for the both of us 

I am so on the fence about my Stroll hand painted yarn.. I know I will really love the socks.. and today knitting daily sent out a article on how to get a great fitting pair of socks.. so I think I will cast on after my cowl is done  unless of course I change my mind again LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam I meant to tell you how nice your 'Bees' shawl is coming..  I love the color too!! I'm another green person.. I have had to let it go though as far as house decor goes.. hubby has always given me the freedom to decorate in any color I like.. but now he is wanting some of his blue's and I don't blame him.. I love the coastal blues too along with some of the greens we are both happy 

Bev your scarf is very pretty and thank you for showing us how you block it!! I find the blocking process very interesting.. I know there are many different ways to do it!! I have seen those combs that some place on the internet sells and they look like a neat way to do the blocking too .. but in my mind I think they would be very expensive until you got several sets


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam I meant to tell you how nice your 'Bees' shawl is coming..  I love the color too!! I'm another green person.. I have had to let it go though as far as house decor goes.. hubby has always given me the freedom to decorate in any color I like.. but now he is wanting some of his blue's and I don't blame him.. I love the coastal blues too along with some of the greens we are both happy
> 
> Bev your scarf is very pretty and thank you for showing us how you block it!! I find the blocking process very interesting.. I know there are many different ways to do it!! I have seen those combs that some place on the internet sells and they look like a neat way to do the blocking too .. but in my mind I think they would be very expensive until you got several sets


Thank you, Ronie. I love coastal colors!  With my knitting I find I have to make myself get out of my green and blue mode and venture into the other colors and I'm actually enjoying that!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ahhh ok I have gotten through several pages.. this should make tomorrow morning easier.. I was in such a hurry this morning to get everything done!! that I went off to work and realized as I was running up the hill to get to the bridge that I forgot my deodorant!!! so I used some hand sanitizer!!! oh my gosh it worked like a charm  Us ladies get very warm.. we are working very hard and we can really get sticky!! so crazy too because the customers are usually tourists and they are freezing!! we sell literally dozens of coats a day!! and sweatshirts.. I am actually going to get one of our coats.. my winter coat is over 10 years old and we have a beautiful one just like it.. I know they are warm and wear very well.. (old coat all Navy blue- new coat will be a crisp white with navy blue accent ) My boss gave us all a $50 gift card for working the 4th of july weekend.. and the coats are less than half that!! so I will have more money for more stuff!! LOL plus my 30% off.. it is a pretty good job!! I'm just worn out! only a few more weeks to go and the Summer rush will be over.. then I can breath a little more easily 

Well I'm bushed.. I'll see ya all in the morning  I am sure you all will be just a chatting away while I am snoring away .. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Ronie. I love coastal colors!  With my knitting I find I have to make myself get out of my green and blue mode and venture into the other colors and I'm actually enjoying that!


I had to do that too!!! I found that for a year or so everything I knitted was Red!! so I had to mix it up... I still love a deep red yarn but have been enjoying other colors as well  great job mixing it up too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a fun busy day everyone has had. 

Pretty shawls in progress, happy grandchildren and nanas, safe and happy travelers, and great photos!

Thanks for the pattern options, too!!!  We can't forget those!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I had to do that too!!! I found that for a year or so everything I knitted was Red!! so I had to mix it up... I still love a deep red yarn but have been enjoying other colors as well  great job mixing it up too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks Jane, Pam and Julie. Yes, it is a cornflower blue. The color came out true in the photo.  I think my Aunt Mary Jane will really like it. We go in August. It feels good to have it done a month a head of time.


Always good to be in plenty of time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Love the beach and mountains. How nice to have them close enough to enjoy both.


Today we could see the South Island, unfortunately the SD card was in the laptop- so no photos!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I haven't seen needle tatting before. Perhaps I will manage to learn to tat from this. Thanks, Karen


My cost for the needle-tatting class will be the plastic or metal spacing device for the loops. I have the tatting needles and the skill.

This is a lower cost as I need someone to teach me shuttle-tatting and bobbin-lace. At least I have cross-stitch, knitting, crochet, some hardanger, needle-tatting, and some origami as my skill-set.



eshlemania said:


> Karen, I have an Olympus VG-160. I had a larger digital, but it was a pain to carry places, so I asked DH for a camera that would fit in my pocket or purse. It has more settings than I know what to do with. However, I have learned how to use the macro setting.
> 
> Thanks all for the lovely comments on the photos. I did so enjoy sharing them with you all. And for the thistle head also. I had never seen one that huge.


You have me looking through Amazon.com for various DSLR cameras...Nikon is under $200 USD, Looking at Minolta=$199.49 (for just the body...I have lenses for my 35mm, no extra cost!).

Sony is another choice...but I'll have to have the lens with it. And Mom just had me save a Yoshica TLR to my wish list...the ONLY camera you can operate without a flash.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Beautiful scarf, Bev.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> ahhh ok I have gotten through several pages.. this should make tomorrow morning easier.. I was in such a hurry this morning to get everything done!! that I went off to work and realized as I was running up the hill to get to the bridge that I forgot my deodorant!!! so I used some hand sanitizer!!! oh my gosh it worked like a charm  Us ladies get very warm.. we are working very hard and we can really get sticky!! so crazy too because the customers are usually tourists and they are freezing!! we sell literally dozens of coats a day!! and sweatshirts.. I am actually going to get one of our coats.. my winter coat is over 10 years old and we have a beautiful one just like it.. I know they are warm and wear very well.. (old coat all Navy blue- new coat will be a crisp white with navy blue accent ) My boss gave us all a $50 gift card for working the 4th of july weekend.. and the coats are less than half that!! so I will have more money for more stuff!! LOL plus my 30% off.. it is a pretty good job!! I'm just worn out! only a few more weeks to go and the Summer rush will be over.. then I can breath a little more easily
> 
> Well I'm bushed.. I'll see ya all in the morning  I am sure you all will be just a chatting away while I am snoring away .. LOL


Ronie, a coat for under $25.00 sounds like a great deal.

Bev, love your scarf and the last of the vacation pictures. Thanks.

Pam, lovely Dancing Bees.

Ros, I suppose the news on your MIL is better than expected, but still a shock. At least there is the knowledge of what is wrong and hopefully how to care for that.

I have barely knit in the past 2 weeks. Did start socks for DGD and saw her on Tuesday and let her try on the inch that was knit. They are a bit big so frogged now and waiting to find time to cast on TAAT and get that done. Of course her brother is briefly mad and thinks that he won't get any.

I was so tired last night that I just about passed out while reading thru these pages. My jaw has been bothering me, I think all my teeth and sinuses are in an uproar a week after having that tooth pulled. I will be taking half a pain pill today after I get to work and see how that feels.

I apologize if I missed anything.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> One step at a time, Ros. You are all in my prayers. Sleep well.


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros, while emphysema is not good, it is better than cancer. My grandfather had it for years (maybe decades??). Your MIL hopefully will have a good response to treatment and will live a long and normal life. (((hugs)))


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros such a sad thing... I sure hope our Jackson gets feeling better soon


Thank you Ronie, Jackson is still not well. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is good news, Ros. Not perfect, but not cancer. Hugs to you for all you're going through.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I finally decided this morning to go with High Desert but In Dreams is now in my queue so if you decide to CO let me know & I might very well join you.
> 
> Oh, BTW, Elizabeth says, "A big hello to everyone on LP!"


Hi to Elizabeth. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, that is better news than it might have been.


Thank you Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> that is a relief Ros...I honestly don't think the two go hand in hand though.. she may never get the dreaded cancer.. there are treatments for the emphysema that will make her comfortable and active..


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A few nice pieces by Mari-Liis Hirv  in the past, I didnt always share those that never offered a pdf but since DFL has shared Print Friendly, it makes these more accessible.
Lacy picnic shawl
http://patternduchess.com/lacy-picnic-shawl/

Melancholy scarf
http://patternduchess.com/knitting-pattern-for-melancholy-scarf/

Summer shawl
http://patternduchess.com/pattern-for-mothers-day-lace-shawl/

Shawl of Solitaire
http://patternduchess.com/shawl-of-solitaire-pattern/

Another collection of free patterns - these are from Paula Pereira
I like the Cecilia Cardigan - not the reverse stocking stitch but the collar & cuffs are a nice touch.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#designer=Paula%20Pereira&availability=free&sort=date&view=captioned_thumbs

Budding Shawlette by Joyce (YuLian) Yu
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/budding-shawlette

I thought that I had see this before but I don't see it in my files.
Lacy infinity scarf by Sue Doran
http://soozjewels.blogspot.co.uk/2015/04/lacy-infinity-or-moebius-scarf-free.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You are so kind, Ronie
> Having seen such nice "poses" of people's work here on KP, I have been trying to find nice backdrops for my photos. It is great fun experimenting - but then I have a hard time deciding which pics to share.


What a great idea!!! Jane's book of knitting, I would buy that!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Seconded from me, too.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> What a great idea!!! Jane's book of knitting, I would buy that!!! 💞


I think that it would be a small market, though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gotta go hangut the clothes but first a few things to tempt you...
> 
> Nothing really different but looks like a quick knit in worsted.
> Curved Shoulder Scarf by Barb Padwicki
> ...


Thank you for the penguin Jane, my daughter Jane does collect penguins. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so glad your MIL was able to get the lesser diagnosis. Hopefully they will now be able to help her where she is at.


 Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo, Bev!


It is a great photo Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here's my Dancing Bees through Clue 2. I decided to just do six repeats. It I want it larger, I'll do more repeats of another section later. (I was getting really bored doing the honeycomb.)
> 
> I finished the first clue of Elizabeth's MKAL last night. Easy!
> 
> I'm now going to work on my socks a bit before getting back to my Moonwalk. I went up a needle size on the socks to see if that will help with the pooling and I think it is helping. Have 1 more row of the cuff and then will begin the leg pattern.


Looks gorgeous Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros, so glad your MIL was able to get the lesser diagnosis. Hopefully they will now be able to help her where she is at.


Thank you Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Better news than you feared, Ros. That is good. Focus on the positive.


Thank you Linda. Definitely!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, Jane, this is for you. This is how I block when the item goes over the edge of the blocking board.


It's beautiful Bev. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful scarf, Bev.


Thanks, Norma.  Thanks, Ros.



Karen said:


> This is a lower cost as I need someone to teach me shuttle-tatting and bobbin-lace. At least I have cross-stitch, knitting, crochet, some hardanger, needle-tatting, and some origami as my skill-set.


That is some skill set, Karen. Way to go.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--such good news about your MIL. Emphasema is/can be manageable in a regular living schedule. Must be a great relief. Hopefully, once everyone calms down from this worry, some time can be taken to understand why/how this condition developed and some real healing can be put into place.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, I suppose the news on your MIL is better than expected, but still a shock. At least there is the knowledge of what is wrong and hopefully how to care for that.


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks,Tanya, here is the link.
> 
> http://blog.sweaterbabe.com/knitting/2015/05/free-pattern-pick-gossamer-one-ball-lace-scarf.html?utm_source=Pattern+and+Product+Picks%3A+Issue+%233&utm_campaign=Pattern+%26+Product+Picks+5%2F14%2F15&utm_medium=email


Looks like I missed out on it when it was free. Don't seem to find it in my file. It is beautiful and you did such a wonderful job with it. Made me want to do one, too.

Did you see the Sweater Babe post yesterday? The woman who did that red stole Wrapped in Love I think it was called is teaching in Indiana once/week for 3 weeks. Don't know how close you might be or it interested.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> A few nice pieces by Mari-Liis Hirv  in the past, I didnt always share those that never offered a pdf but since DFL has shared Print Friendly, it makes these more accessible.
> Lacy picnic shawl
> http://patternduchess.com/lacy-picnic-shawl/
> 
> ...


Thank you Jane, lovely patterns. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that it would be a small market, though.


I don't think so Jane!!! It would be a beautiful book. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My hubby saw these kangaroos yesterday. This photo is of the group in the middle, there were many more on either side of these kangaroos. &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't look at the pattern - didn't realize it wasn't in English. It looks simple enough though so might be easy to translate if you know the key terms.


I think it is in German and I know nothing about that language regarding translation. The pattern opens in adobe so there is no translation button as far as my computer inefficiency knows. Of course there are other penguin patterns around w/o the aggravation of trying to understand.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> My hubby saw these kangaroos yesterday. This photo is of the group in the middle, there were many more on either side of these kangaroos. 💞


I love these 'roo' photos. Know they are like our deer populations that can really take over, but there was always something so unique about these beings when I was growing up. And we only saw single pictures of them so never thought of them in herds.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Of course there are other penguin patterns around w/o the aggravation of trying to understand.


It says that an English translation is coming soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen--you really are so talented and your computer tech skills are used so well with creating some of your patterns.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Looks like I missed out on it when it was free. Don't seem to find it in my file. It is beautiful and you did such a wonderful job with it. Made me want to do one, too.
> 
> Did you see the Sweater Babe post yesterday? The woman who did that red stole Wrapped in Love I think it was called is teaching in Indiana once/week for 3 weeks. Don't know how close you might be or it interested.


Thank you, Tanya. I thought I had signed up for Sweater Babe notifications. No, I did not get that info, but I would like to. ANyway, I signed up. Should get them from now on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pam, lovely Dancing Bees.


Thank you, Chris. I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie, Jackson is still not well. 💞


Oh, that's too bad! Is he any better?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, that's too bad! Is he any better?


No Pam, he is still not feeling great, but Carmen and Jackson are coming to stay with us tomorrow for a whole week. I'm looking forward to it and am hoping to put a smile on his beautiful face. Lots of hugs and kisses too!!! 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--you really are so talented and your computer tech skills are used so well with creating some of your patterns.





jscaplen said:


> I didn't look at the pattern - didn't realize it wasn't in English. It looks simple enough though so might be easy to translate if you know the key terms.





tamarque said:


> I think it is in German and I know nothing about that language regarding translation. The pattern opens in adobe so there is no translation button as far as my computer inefficiency knows. Of course there are other penguin patterns around w/o the aggravation of trying to understand.


That is what I like about my FoxIt Reader...I can display the text and get the words translated...and, unlike knitting, I understand crochet 100% better. That is one reason I'm asking for the pattern through email...so I can get it translated and posted into the current Lace Party.

Yes, I did quote them out of order...but my offer of translation to English still stands. I don't mind working critters in crochet...but doing a sock set --> I've gotten SPOILED doing it in knit. Thinner and not as limited in texture/color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> No Pam, he is still not feeling great, but Carmen and Jackson are coming to stay with us tomorrow for a whole week. I'm looking forward to it and am hoping to put a smile on his beautiful face. Lots of hugs and kisses too!!! 💞


Poor little guy! Will be so good to have him there with you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Poor little guy! Will be so good to have him there with you.


Thanks Pam, it will be great, hopefully he will start feeling better and then we will take him to visit DMIL, she loves him so much. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I thought I had signed up for Sweater Babe notifications. No, I did not get that info, but I would like to. ANyway, I signed up. Should get them from now on.


here is one of the links with the workshop information:

http://www.cherylbeckerichknits.com/Errata.html

Cheryl's pattern was the featured free pattern on Sweater Babe


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie - No gold on my trip to the Otego region but did cycle through some garnet mine roads (never found any garnets though). And I bungee jumped from a bridge over the Kawarau river gorge  Beautiful country. Oh, and I am a map junkie too.

Thanks for the blocking tip Bev. Lovely scarf.

I'd buy Jane's book.

Hope you feel better soon Chris.

I have gone into the deep end with my knitting. I now have too many WIP's: Dancing Bees, Bonnie's Wish, Forest (technically not a WIP yet, waiting for needles to be delivered today), Simply Moonwalk, Greek Revival, Maid Marion, and the zil bag that I started in Purplefi's workshop. And I have decided on a pattern for my mink yarn, a sweater (sorry don't remember the name) but am trying to not cast on. I'd ask for help but y'all would only send me to the LYS to buy more needles and a bigger project bag.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Pam, it will be great, hopefully he will start feeling better and then we will take him to visit DMIL, she loves him so much. 💞


Hoping he will feel better soon, and cheer your DMIL up immensely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> That is what I like about my FoxIt Reader...I can display the text and get the words translated...and, unlike knitting, I understand crochet 100% better. That is one reason I'm asking for the pattern through email...so I can get it translated and posted into the current Lace Party.
> 
> Yes, I did quote them out of order...but my offer of translation to English still stands. I don't mind working critters in crochet...but doing a sock set --> I've gotten SPOILED doing it in knit. Thinner and not as limited in texture/color.


Yes, you did offer to translate. Perhaps later will have time to copy and send pattern to you. Thanks


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... Carmen and Jackson are coming to stay with us tomorrow for a whole week...


Hopefully his grandmother's TLC will make him better.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-351210-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

